#ayatana 2009-11-17
<kwwii> DanRabbit: hey, which session are you in? wanna talk over lunch?
<DanRabbit> I'm in Gwibber integration  in Lonestar 1
<DanRabbit> Sounds great :)
<kwwii> DanRabbit: cool, I'll come around as the session ends and try to find you
<DanRabbit> Okay, I'm wearing a blue sweatshirt and carrying a unibody MacBookPro
<DanRabbit> kwwii: where are you?
<kwwii> sitting in alamo I currently
<DanRabbit> ah
<kwwii> trying to get my blueprints planned as sessions
<DanRabbit> :)
<DanRabbit> kwwii: if you want, I can leave the session. I don't think I have anything terribly good to contribute
<kwwii> DanRabbit: don't want to drag you away from anything, but if you feel like I'd love to meet and talk
<DanRabbit> okay, I'll come over to alamo 1
<DanRabbit> see you in a secon
<DanRabbit> second*
<kwwii> DanRabbit: hey, I am in the plenary room creating blueprints for the sessions we dicsussed at lunch
<DanRabbit> what floor?
<kwwii> 3rd floor in the big room
<kwwii> i am in the back against the wall
<DanRabbit> cool, be there
#ayatana 2009-11-19
<njpatel> mac_v: hey, did you try out the second evolution-indicator deb that I posted?
<mac_v> njpatel: yeah , i tried with both , same error
<njpatel> mac_v: okay, let me read through the code again, make sure I'm not missing something
<njpatel> mac_v: on 32-bit, right?
<mac_v> njpatel: yes. ...  i even purged evo-indicator and installed the deb but didn help
<njpatel> Please try this, a PPA built package: https://edge.launchpad.net/~njpatel/+archive/ppa/+files/evolution-indicator_0.2.4-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
 * mac_v tries
<mac_v> njpatel: nope... still segfaults
<njpatel> mac_v: okay, thanks...let me have a look
<mac_v> np :)
<njpatel> man, I think I somehow deleted a whole line of C :-/
 * njpatel fixes and makes a new build
<njpatel> mac_v: Please try http://people.canonical.com/~njpatel/evolution-indicator_0.2.4-0ubuntu3_i386.deb :)
<njpatel> (sorry for the screwed up version numbers, building from multiple directories
<mac_v> drum roll :)
<mac_v> njpatel: yup , it starts... now i have to wait for mail :p
<njpatel> sweet
<njpatel> mac_v: do you see "Inbox" in the messaging menu?
<mac_v> yup
<njpatel> mac_v: accounts that download mail to the "On This Computer/INBOX" folder, will aggregate there
<njpatel> sweet
<njpatel> mac_v: whats your email address? :)
<mac_v> njpatel: ->pm :)
<njpatel> mac_v: thanks, sent a mail
<mac_v> hmm , odd... just a min
<njpatel> if the evolution window is focused, then it won't work unfortunately
<mac_v> njpatel: yeah , its a bit tricky... i'v tried keeping it unfocussed , now even the notify-osd doesnt seem to display. 
<njpatel> mac_v: huh, weird
<mac_v> BTW , i have filters set to sort the mails within the "On This Computer/INBOX" so some stay in the inbox and some get sorted within the Inbox
<njpatel> mac_v: can you change the time it updates to 1min in preferences, minimise evolution, and then I'll send you another mail
<mac_v> yup , I have the 1min set :)
<mac_v> now
<njpatel> mac_v: okay, minimize evolution and I'll bombard you with some emails
<njpatel> mac_v: are my emails going to INBOX?
<mac_v> yup , i received your email in the INBOX
<njpatel> k, expect some emails in a bit
<njpatel> okay, you should get some notifications now hopefully
<mac_v> njpatel: yay , it worked when minimized... I received 3 .... could you send some more? but oddly it doesnt change or display notifications when evo is open in a different workspace
<njpatel> mac_v: sweet. I'll have a look at the workspace thing, sounds a bit weird
<njpatel> mac_v: I'll send you some more now
<njpatel> mac_v: sent them, need to reboot now, will be back in a bit
<njpatel1> mac_v: any more notifications?
<mac_v> njpatel1: hmm , just a sec I'm doing a purge and reinstall 
<njpatel1> bbiab
<mac_v> freaky evolution :/
<mac_v> njpatel1: hmm , k , it works kinda at random...I think i figured it out..  could you send some more :)
 * mac_v feels like oliver twist ;p
<njpatel1> mac_v: sure
<mac_v> njpatel1: damn it ! sorry , i was in the evolution workspace :/
<mac_v> i mean i had it focussed :
<njpatel1> !!!
<njpatel1> mac_v: will send a couple more now...move workspace/make evo inactive! :)
<mac_v> njpatel1: i was setting filters for your mails to check if the filters work.. and boom mail landed .. 
<mac_v> njpatel1: awesome.. filters work too :)
<njpatel1> excellent
<mac_v> njpatel1: purging it and reinstalling seems to help.. [for me atleast ;)]
<njpatel1> cool, will upload deb to bug and see if it works out for everyone else
<mac_v> njpatel1: also , when you attach the deb , dont check the patch.. it renders it as text
<njpatel1> right, it's my habit of clicking all checkboxes :)
<mac_v> :)
<njpatel1> mac_v: thanks for the testing dude 
<mac_v> njpatel1: np... thanks for fixing it ;)
<njpatel1> Heh, /me adds 'test POP3' to evolution-indicators test-plan!
#ayatana 2009-11-20
<agateau> notmart: hi
<agateau> notmart: we would like to move the discussion to #ubuntu-uds-stanford
<notmart> agateau: for me is fine
<agateau> which is shown on a big screen here :)
<notmart> ah :)
* davidbarth changed the topic of #ayatana to: Ayatana: Notify OSD, the Messaging Menu, and more | KDE meeting moved to irc.ubuntu.com / #ubuntu-uds-stanford
<agateau> You can actually even listen to us, there is an audiocast, the url is in the topic of the channel
#ayatana 2009-11-22
<d3xter> hey guys
<d3xter> i've got a brand new idea for notify-osd and indicator-applet ;)
<DanRabbit> d3xter: let's here it!
<d3xter> DanRabbit: the indicator applet should show a list of notifications, which has been displayed by notify-osd and can bring the user to do something
<d3xter> for example "Package updates avaiable"
<DanRabbit> good idea :)
<d3xter> and if you click on the indicator-applet, a dropdown-menu appears and if you click on the "updates available"-entry, the update-manager should start up
<DanRabbit> I like that idea a lot
<DanRabbit> I never really liked the messaging menu, but if it kept track of notifcations like that, I think I might like to use it :)
<d3xter> DanRabbit: yeah me to, so post comments on https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/456394 :D
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 456394 in indicator-applet "Indicator-Applet should show a list of lately Notifications, which can bring the user to do something" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<DanRabbit> cool
<d3xter> DanRabbit: i think the indicator-applet in its current state is pretty useless :-/
<DanRabbit> me too :/
<DanRabbit> it's going to get some major work on it in Lucid, though.
<d3xter> yeah, i hope so
#ayatana 2010-11-22
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings everybody!
<smspillaz> oubiwann: do you know if utouch works with the wacom bamboo touch?
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you reproduce compiz not exiting when trying to replace it with another wm error too?
<smspillaz> didrocks: no, it works fine
<didrocks> smspillaz: you use the glib mainloop branch too?
<smspillaz> didrocks: if it wasn't exiting, I would say it would be something to do with us not catching --replace maybe? (I tried it on the glib and glibmm branch and it worked fine though)
<didrocks> hum
<smspillaz> didrocks: do you get 100% CPU usage from compiz?
<didrocks> not 100%, but a high CPU usage from compiz, right
<didrocks> I think MacSlow told he got that too
<didrocks> seb got it for sure
<MacSlow> didrocks, smspillaz: I don't get 100% cpu-load from coompiz
<didrocks> MacSlow: not that, but when you try to change to another wm, like metacity --replace, compiz hanging
<MacSlow> didrocks, oh... that... yeah... that can happen sometimes... but recently (last week) it happened less (maybe only once iirc)
<didrocks> quite reproductible here
<didrocks> smspillaz: any thought how to debug this? ^^
<smspillaz> MacSlow: didrocks: probably an infinite loop. Can you attach with gdb and get a backtrace?
<didrocks> smspillaz: you mean, stopping the process in gdb?
<smspillaz> you'd get something in the high 90s
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, trigger the hang, go to a vt
<smspillaz> pidof compiz suddo gdb attach ${pid}
<didrocks> sure
<smspillaz> c
<smspillaz> bt
<MacSlow> smspillaz, if it happens again ok
<smspillaz> I think you can set a log file too
<smspillaz> sure
<didrocks> without debug symbols for now
<smspillaz> oh ok. debug symbols would be nice ^.^
<MacSlow> smspillaz, but like I said I get it a lot less frequently since about a week
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure for now, will get one to you later :)
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> also while you two are here
<MacSlow> smspillaz, so don't hold you breath
<smspillaz> I'm having this build error with unity
<smspillaz> MacSlow: oh dw, I have tons of other bugs to fix :p
<didrocks> MacSlow: as I said, I get that everytime
<smspillaz> (let me pastebin this error)
<didrocks> and it prevents gnome to logout properly :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, hm
<MacSlow> smspillaz, I can imagine :)
<smspillaz> yeah. there are about a million code paths in compiz, very bug-prone
<smspillaz> didrocks: also, french--; because they invented AZERTY keyboards
<smspillaz> those things are hard to use
<smspillaz> (this is on dbarth's netbook
<smspillaz> didrocks: kamstrup: paste.ubuntu.com/535108 <- look familiar?
<kamstrup> smspillaz: ugh, yeah it does
<didrocks> smspillaz: azerty keyboard is awesome :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: lol
<kamstrup> smspillaz: pull unity - i think didrocks committed a fix
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, do you use the trunk?
<smspillaz> didrocks: lp:unity ? yes
<didrocks> smspillaz: what's the revision you have?
<kamstrup> smspillaz: you on natty?
<didrocks> 614 fix it
<didrocks> well "fix"…
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> 614
<smspillaz> kamstrup: yes, I'm on natty
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you reconfigure?
<smspillaz> (I'm on rev 614 btw)
<smspillaz> didrocks: pretty sure I did, but I can try a force clean, sec
<sladen> morning people
<didrocks> hey sladen
<smspillaz> (if this actually compiles then I will finally see if my glibmm stuff really does work)
<smspillaz> didrocks: still doesn't compile, I'm on  614, there's no new revisions
<smspillaz> meh, if I were to fix it manually, what should I stick in those files?
<didrocks> smspillaz: it shouldn't even try to compile those files
<didrocks> smspillaz: and it's working in natty (not compiling those file), not sure what you get locally
<didrocks> smspillaz: mehhh, compiz doesn't hang under gdb, tried 3 times…
<smspillaz> didrocks: maybe I need to change the buildsystem
<smspillaz> didrocks: hah!
<kamstrup> smspillaz: can you give me your valac --version? Because it works fine here with valac from Maverick as well as with valac from Vala git master
<didrocks> smspillaz: autotools? (kidding) :)
<smspillaz> kamstrup: 0.11.2
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh, as in, there is probably some lingering file in there
<kamstrup> smspillaz: hmmm and I have Vala 0.11.2.20-376e2 here...
<didrocks> smspillaz: probably, like a remaining .c or whatever
<kamstrup> smspillaz: let me try and checkout the released 0.11.2 version in git and see if it can reproduce
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, meanwhile, did you create "projects" on git.compiz.org for the bailer and the detection plugin?
<smspillaz> didrocks: git.compiz.org/users/smspillaz/bailer git.compiz.org/users/smspillaz/detectioon
<didrocks> smspillaz: even if it's uses/smspillaz, we take that as trunk, ok :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, that + a snapshot of compiz for A1 on Wednesday sounds good to you?
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<didrocks> evening TheMuso!
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure. I just need to talk to iXce about getting it in /compiz
<smspillaz> didrocks: BTW wrt to that session thing ... you know about how compizconfig allows you to have different settigns "profiles" and switch between them right?
<smspillaz> didrocks: my idea was that we ship a wrapper script called "unity" which starts dbus services, launches compiz
<didrocks> smspillaz: not really
<didrocks> smspillaz: I saw the "profile" in ccsm, but not sure how they work
<smspillaz> didrocks: it will automatically detect the session id and pass --profile="unityprof" so we can set all of the "unity" settings (including loading the unity plugin)
<smspillaz> and then for gnomeclassic, we start up --profile="gnomeclassic"
<didrocks> smspillaz: and the user changes are stored in a different path locally?
<smspillaz> didrocks: the user changes happen to the currently active profile
<didrocks> (in gconf or ini backend)
<smspillaz> didrocks: and it's backend transparent, yes
<didrocks> ok
<smspillaz> so I'll look into adding a --profile switch
<didrocks> so sounds good, but a wrapper script isn't good for performance…
<smspillaz> usually we don't use switches in compiz, but the ccp thing is a special case
<didrocks> hum, I'm just worried about the wrapper TBH
<smspillaz> didrocks: There's always going to be a script somewhere across the line (.xsession, etc) so even just put it in that one
<smspillaz> and I'm pretty sure you can start things with arguments as part of a gnome-session component
<didrocks> smspillaz: not really, because it has a be launched by gnome-session
<didrocks> so, yeah, gnome-session component, I have to look at the code
<smspillaz> (otherwise, how would we pass --replace to compiz and metacity?)
<didrocks> the issue is that if we do that, we are breaking many tools (as they change the gconf keys)
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you know about gconf layer, mandatory keys and sessions?
<smspillaz> what tools?
<smspillaz> didrocks: we'd only be changing stuff in /apps/compiz
<didrocks> smspillaz: ah, there is a gconf key for the profile?
<smspillaz> didrocks: what do you mean by this?
<didrocks> smspillaz: can we change the profile chosen at start in /apps/compiz/<whatever> in gconf?
<smspillaz> oh cool, someone got wayland working on an fb compositor
<smspillaz> didrocks: no. the active profile is in .config/compiz/compizconfig/config.ini (iirc)
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you think it's feasable to get it into gconf?
<didrocks> smspillaz: the thing is, I think that a wrapper script will be rejected for that usage as we took so many times to kill them in lucid
<smspillaz> didrocks: it could be done, but then we'd make a hard dependency on gconf
<didrocks> smspillaz: also, gnome doesn't really support sessions
 * smspillaz doesn't want to do that
<smspillaz> didrocks: are you sure it's impossible to pass switches to compiz when it starts up?
<didrocks> smspillaz: that's not the issue, let me take an example
<didrocks> so, gnome-session has a list of required component
<smspillaz> ... if you're able to set DESKTOP_SESSION=unity, then you should be able to do compiz --replace --profile=foo &
<didrocks> one of those is the windowmanager
<didrocks> it's a gconf key stored in /desktop/gnome
<smspillaz> ah right
<didrocks> until then, ok, I've introducted a hack to change the gconf system path depending on the session
<didrocks> so we can say "default for this session is compiz --replace foo" and "default for the other session compiz --replace bar"
<didrocks> the thing is
<didrocks> if the use change the windowmanager by default (it's their right), like in g-c-c
<didrocks> the key is changed
<didrocks> (so stored in ~/.gconf/…)
<didrocks> it overwrites both default, from whatever session
<smspillaz> ah right
<didrocks> the workaround is to set it as a mandatory key
<didrocks> but that means, no way for the user to change their windowmanager
<didrocks> not sure it's acceptable :)
<didrocks> a mandatory key for the profile key in /apps/compiz would have been acceptable
<smspillaz> hmm
<smspillaz> is it possible for us to load a different .config per session?
<didrocks> transparently for compiz?
<smspillaz> I'm pretty sure .config is some XDG evn var
<didrocks> smspillaz: right, but maybe we want different keys for compiz but not for ubuntuone, or shotwell, or whatever…
<smspillaz> symlink them?
<didrocks> that's horrible :)
<smspillaz> gah
<smspillaz> didrocks: in that case, I am willing to change it slightly so that we don't use a switch --profile but maybe just a COMPIZ_PROFILE_NAME env var
<smspillaz> is it possible to set that easily without impacting startup perf?
<didrocks> smspillaz: no problem to set that, we are aready doing that for the gconf hack
<smspillaz> (in fact, COMPIZCONFIG_PROFILE_NAME is probably cleaner than --profile for a number of reasons)
<didrocks> the scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ are sourced and I'll add to an existing one
<didrocks> smspillaz: think just to fallback to default if it doesn't exists
<didrocks> smspillaz: that can happens if someone is creating a foo.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions/
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah. The only problem I just thought of then is that if the user makes another profile they won't be able to switch to it
<didrocks> happen*
<didrocks> hum, you don't read .config first?
<didrocks> argh, but that would be the same for every sessions :}
<smspillaz> we'll read .config first but obviously we want COMPIZ_PROFILE_NAME to override it
<didrocks> this session stuff is a headache since lucid!
<didrocks> I really think we should handle that in XDG to tell to apps "you should do that way", will be so much easier
<smspillaz> didrocks: well, I'm trying to get this in upstream libcompizconfig
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, but we should just find a way for the user to change their profile
<didrocks> hum… not easy :)
<smspillaz> yeah
<didrocks> apart from an other settings "force"
<didrocks> like "don't take care about your sessions"
<didrocks> but again, that will impact all sessions
<didrocks> not ideal :/
<smspillaz> didrocks: let me think about this
<kamstrup> didrocks: on the libunity vs valac compile failure....
<smspillaz> didrocks: do you think there's a usecase for the user changing their profile in the unity session?
<kamstrup> didrocks: the problem is that the gio-2.0 vapi changed API between M and N
<kamstrup> didrocks: and it's not trivial to make libunity compile on both afaics
<smspillaz> if not, we'll set COMPIZCONFIG_PROFILE_NAME=foo there and for gnome-classic, not set anything (eg, load the default profile)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think we can ignore that in the unity session as we want a well tested and known profiles, no headache. The gnomeclassic one, they can be…
<didrocks> kamstrup: you know for what platform you are developping, right? (hint: it begins with a N :))
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok then. so I'll add a COMPIZCONFIG_PROFILE_NAME to libcompizconfig
<smspillaz> and then we specifiy the profile name
<smspillaz> and load that directly
<smspillaz> no need to "detect" session
<didrocks> smspillaz: nice! so, the profile will be the "default" in gnome-classic?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes
<kamstrup> didrocks: Nintendo?
<smspillaz> in gnome-unity it will be "Unity"
<didrocks> smspillaz: makes sense, making the changes in the xsessions scripts
<didrocks> kamstrup: hehe, nice try!
<smspillaz> and we'll tweak the settings in the Unity Session to be more appropriate
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh, this "unity" game on wiiware? :)
<smspillaz> there's a unity game on wiiware?
<kamstrup> schweet!
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, just a joke :)
<smspillaz> damn ;-)
<smspillaz> I wonder if I should get a kinect
<smspillaz> just for hax0ring
<smspillaz> hook it up to libgeis XD
<hyperair> compiz with kinect support sounds interesting.
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, once done, can we have a look about the profile thing? Not sure how to define a default profile telling "ok, create a unity profile with that plugins by default" (but hack the env variable first, will get that later)
<smspillaz> hyperair: I once wrote a wiimote plugin for compiz too!
<smspillaz> didrocks: we'll just ship it in the user's homedir skeleton by default
<hyperair> smspillaz: i know. i've never used it though.
<kamstrup> didrocks: ok, everyone with slow CPUs can cry me a river then - I'm adding Vala to the jhbuild :-)
<smspillaz> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<didrocks> kamstrup: hehe :)
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> why, does vala take a long time to compile?
<smspillaz> I hope it doesn't take as long as nux
<kamstrup> hyperair: ok, it's not like a kernel, but does take some time - more than most components we use at least
<smspillaz> kamstrup: FUUUUbuntu is what this is XD
<kamstrup> smspillaz: it's in the same ballpark as nux
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, shipping another homedir skeleton? but if we use the gconf backend rather?
<smspillaz> kamstrup: hehe, ok
<hyperair> smspillaz: nux?
<smspillaz> hyperair: it's a small layer that allows us to write unity on top of compiz
<hyperair> ah.
<smspillaz> didrocks: we implement the profiles as ini files, yes
<smspillaz> but you'll need the homedir skeleton anyways (to provide a .config/compiz/compizconfig to tell l-c-c to use the gconf backend
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, and then, load that in gconf at startup I guess?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah. If it's already loaded then it won't load again
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, then, we will really need this "first time init script" for upgrading users
<smspillaz> well it only happens once, like I said
<smspillaz> so there's no need to put it in a "transition script" or anything
<smspillaz> however, if you change sessions it will also change gconf keys around iirc
<didrocks> smspillaz: you still need the ini file to be shipped in the home directory, isn't it?
<smspillaz> yes
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, what happens for users being on Natty today? they don't have it, hence the migration script to ship in ~
<didrocks> smspillaz: apart from you look for the profile in a /usr/share/compiz if it doesn't exist
<smspillaz> didrocks: we only install a Unity.profile
<smspillaz> didrocks: the Default one is either created on first start, or we use the user's settings
<didrocks> smspillaz: right, but my question is rather: "where should be this Unity.profile?" can we ship in the system directory and that get copied (as the Default one) on first launch by compiz?
<didrocks> smspillaz: if we need to ship it in the user directory, that will be a fail as we have to handle people upgrading who doesn't have it
<smspillaz> didrocks: it goes into .config/compiz/compizconfig
<smspillaz> ah right
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> maybe I should make it possible to load profiles from $PREFIX/share/compizconfig
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think compiz should first look at .config/compiz/compizconfig, and then, look in a known system dir if it doesn't find it
<didrocks> agreed, do you want some help on that?
<smspillaz> that's what I was thinking
<smspillaz> oh, I know how to do it
<smspillaz> just have to ... do it
<didrocks> nice :)
<didrocks> preparing the profile meanwhile
<smspillaz> kamstrup: where is this magical jhbuild thing of yuors
<smspillaz> *yours
<smspillaz> didrocks: here's a dare for you. Go into ccsm and tweak out all the settings to have lots of wobbly and fire and blur and save that as Unity.profile for A1
<smspillaz> just to make Jason explod
<smspillaz> *explode
<didrocks> smspillaz: of course, and should I activate this "I love Jason" plugin too :)
<smspillaz> I'll hack together a plugin which displays text on screen
<smspillaz> <3 U JASON 4EVA
<kamstrup> smspillaz: let me just push it to a public place
<smspillaz> while there's plenty of fire, wobbly, water, blur, particles, cubes etc in the background
<smspillaz> kamstrup: thx
<didrocks> smspillaz: can open a bug task and set to high :)
<smspillaz> kamstrup: where is this link to your jhbuild?
<didrocks> smspillaz: looking at compiz core, there is no central point that is called when a plugin is unloaded, isn't it? (only this unload function which is inherited from plugin.h)
<smspillaz> didrocks: no there isn't :( I'll need to make loaderLoadPlugin and loaderUnloadPlugin wrappable functions properly
<smspillaz> so that we can so something like (in the future) python -> dl -> built-in
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, nice to have in the future, not sure it's needed right now. So, it seems nothing more to add right now in the bailer/detection plugin, isn't it?
<didrocks> (for A1)
<didrocks> apart from now hacking gnome-session to add required components on the fly
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah. I think getting loaderLoadPlugin and loaderUnloadPlugin wrappable should be an easy task
<smspillaz> it basically is now, except in a more "manual" way
<didrocks> smspillaz: so that, when a "shell" plugin unload, we fallback to another shell, sounds the best way to deal with it (but we can deal with it manually in unity now)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, just hardcode it for now
<smspillaz> didrocks: you should be able to push to both the bailer and detection plugins
<didrocks> smspillaz: done already if you didn't notice :)
<smspillaz> ah right ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I've removed the env var as well as we will deal with the profile
<didrocks> ok, so now gnome-session hacking :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: we don't have CIA.vc running on the userrepos so I didn't get a text message about it XD
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, make sense to avoid spamming…
<smspillaz> heh
<smspillaz> you should have seen my phone bill when I pushed about 500+ committs to group about 3 weeks ago
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh, you pay depending the bits you are pushing?
<smspillaz> oh, just for all the text messages I receieved XD
<smspillaz> I forgot to turn notifications off and my phone was on silent
<smspillaz> go back the next day and I have 500 new messages
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> njpatel: dude, you won't have time to work on the file:///*.desktop for the launcher this week, I can handle it along with the migration script if needed?
<njpatel> you can, though I do need to work on that code for other things this week, so i'll probably add the file:// stuff tomorrow
<njpatel> but i won't be doing the migration stuff
<didrocks> njpatel: oh ok, so updating the migration stuff only then :)
<didrocks> also changing the defaults
<smspillaz> njpatel: when did you need the decorations stuff done btw?
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, it's normal that you couldn't build the last version, Jason --overwrite my branch
<didrocks> grrr :)
<didrocks> so rev 614 isn't mine
 * didrocks rebase and push
<smspillaz> didrocks: ahahahahahaha
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, rev 615 should build :)
<smspillaz> ok :p
<didrocks> njpatel: assigning that one to jay? Unity won't be in A1 otherwise :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/678460
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 678460 in nux (Ubuntu) "don't ship .bmp files but rather .png (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged]
<njpatel> didrocks, urgh, yes, of course
<njpatel> didrocks, also, I don't think he can ship those files
<didrocks> njpatel: so, using system font rather?
<njpatel> why does natty insist that I am using firefox as my default browser?
<didrocks> njpatel: yeah, it's quite aggressive about it :/
<njpatel> didrocks, no, this is something else
<njpatel> didrocks, will figure it out with jay
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, nice :)
<didrocks> thanks
 * njpatel doesn't want to use firefox
<didrocks> njpatel: the thing is, there is still the same bug for me with a very slow firefox on nvidia with launchpad…
<njpatel> right
<njpatel> also, their bastardisation of the current Gtk theme hurts my eyes
<gord> didrocks, natty using firefox 4 yet? speed improvements in that have made a big difference to me
<njpatel> at least chromium is upfront in that they aren't going to respect it
<njpatel> gord, FF 4.0 beta 7
<gord> must be a fun cairo problem then
<didrocks> gord: not really on firefox vs launchpad for me, still the same bug where launchpad guys says "not our fault if we use repetition in images" and where Mozilla tells "we don't support that"
<gord> if your website is slow in one of the worlds most popular browsers, it is your fault ;)
<seb128> njpatel, because they changed how the handlers are working
<seb128> njpatel, re <njpatel> why does natty insist that I am using firefox as my default browser?
<seb128> njpatel, you need to claim the handler/http type in the .desktop or something
<seb128> njpatel, check with chrisccoulson if you want for the specifics, he fixed firefox for it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ (didn't notice you were here)
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, i think the only way to set your default browser currently is by hand editing mimeapps.list
<smspillaz> dbarth: it's already known where the g_main_loop is going to impact plugins
<smspillaz> dbarth: basically 1) can't re-set timers while running (glib regression)
<smspillaz> 2) the filewatch stuff needs to be ported
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, you need to edit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list and add something like x-scheme-handler/http=chromium-browser.desktop;firefox.desktop
<chrisccoulson> (and the same also for https)
<njpatel> chrisccoulson, ah, thanks
<chrisccoulson> njpatel, this will be fixed in firefox once mozilla bug 611953 has landed, but i don't know if anybody is working on the chromium changes
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 611953 in Shell Integration "GNOME 3.0 readiness" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=611953
<njpatel> interesting
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should reserve some time to fix chromium too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't bother, fta will likely do it
<seiflotfy_> njpatel,
<seiflotfy_> http://seilo.geekyogre.com/uploads/2010/11/Screenshot.png
<seiflotfy_> :)
<njpatel> seiflotfy_, niiice :D
<seiflotfy_> i even have a video showing that it works
<gord> seiflotfy_, pretty! i wonder if we can do something about those icons though, maybe force a rounded edge
<seiflotfy_> gord, good idea
<kamstrup> njpatel: yeah, rounded edges would be nice. That could be a new renderer
<njpatel> kamstrup, yep, it definitely will be
<njpatel> the plan is to make the entire thing look nicer and add a few more renderers at the same time
<kamstrup> njpatel: I assume you are the scoundrel that removed all my unit tests for UnityAppInfoManager?
<njpatel> kamstrup, yes, yes, don't worry, they will be restored
<kamstrup> njpatel: yeah, because I'm just updating Unity.IO and Unity.AppInfoManager to conform to the latest breakage in the GIO VAPI
<njpatel> ah, right
<kamstrup> njpatel: I had to break libunity API for that, and it would be nice to assert that I didn't break too much :-)
<seiflotfy_> njpatel, must i remind you of http://twitter.com/#!/njpatel/status/19843856935
<njpatel> kamstrup, will try and have that by EOF, before releasing for A1. I'm currently trying to figure out why unity is so crashing on maverick
<njpatel> mavercik? I mean natty
<njpatel> seiflotfy_, yeah, but after that we found one bug of kamstrup, therefore he's just as crap as the rest of us!!!!
<seiflotfy_> w000000000000000000t
<seiflotfy_> how dare you
<spikeb> for what it is worth, it is quite crashing on maverick too ;)
<njpatel> :)
<njpatel> any specifc apps that cause the crash would be helpful :)
<njpatel> knowing which specific... *
<njpatel> wow, shadows are broken
<spikeb> in my case, its firefox and gwibber that tend to do it. the first far more than the second.
<nerd_bloke> Would the following bug be suitable for a papercut, it is basic functionality of Launchpad, not the desktop:
<nerd_bloke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/68277
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 68277 in Launchpad Bugs ""newest first" doesn't sort bugs correctly (affected: 1, heat: 0)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kamstrup> so who had the fun idea of doing infinite recursion in unity?
<njpatel> hmm, these bamf crashes are weird
<njpatel> Depends, where does it happen? if it's panel then probably me
<kamstrup> njpatel: i'm not really sure because it's hard to get a stack trace...
<kamstrup> njpatel: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/535171/
<njpatel> mother of god
<njpatel> at least it's not me
 * njpatel tries to decipher that
<nacho1977> hi there
<kamstrup> njpatel: the nice thing about c++ is that it gives you totally easy to read stack traces ;-)
<kamstrup> njpatel: I think it must be some compiz related change that caused this since the changes in unity since last are minimal
<smspillaz> njpatel: c++filt. learn it. live it. love it.
<smspillaz> kamstrup: hm?
<kamstrup> smspillaz: what's your take on here http://paste.ubuntu.com/535171/ ?
<njpatel> kamstrup, does it happen every start?
<kamstrup> njpatel, smspillaz: happens whenever I start 'compiz ccp'
<smspillaz> sigc failing at life as usual
<smspillaz> let me have a look at the code
<njpatel> smspillaz, what does ccp actuall mean/do? I don't ever start compiz with it
<smspillaz> njpatel: compiz configuration plugin
<njpatel> i'm assuming that's default?
<smspillaz> njpatel: it's basically left behind from the whole compiz-fusion/compiz thign when david reveman wouldn't accept our patches for ccsm and like so we wrote our own configuration thingo
<njpatel> ah
<smspillaz> njpatel: but yes, it is the default, no, it can't go into core for various reasons
<njpatel> sure
<smspillaz> :p
<smspillaz> we also have a small ini plugin that we ship with core too which is a bit lighter than compizconfig, but there's no graphical tool for it
<njpatel> if we can pull glib into trunk, can we just have a gsetttings plugin and be done with it?
<smspillaz> njpatel: it will be much easier to write a gsettings backend for libcompizconfig
<njpatel> seems like it would solve your problems (dconf or keyfile backend), and you don't need to maintain it
<njpatel> cool
<smspillaz> in fact, we can do that right now
<smspillaz> ... I just need to finish my mountain of other stuff too
<smspillaz> also, I don't want to pull glib into trunk just yet because there is some mainloop stuff that is NI
<smspillaz> (eg filewatches
<njpatel> right, no rush :)
<didrocks> njpatel: it seems we won't take the gsettings backend this cycle if we don't upgrade g-s-d, which is more than probable
<njpatel> cool
<didrocks> njpatel: is it a cool like a monkey island: "nice"? :)
<njpatel> :)
<smspillaz> kamstrup: hmm, sigc::mem_fun (this, &Launcher::RecvMouseDown) should basically not compile if you ask it to do something unsafe
<smspillaz> kamstrup: maybe run it through valgrind to see exactly what stupid things it is doing?
<nacho1977> anybody knows why my desktop appears as a folder but it does not act as desktop
<nacho1977> UBUNTU 10.10
<nacho1977> MACUBUNTU 10.10 sorry
<smspillaz> nacho1977: probably /apps/nautilus/whateveritis/show_desktop is disabled in gconf
<smspillaz> also "macbuntu" == "ubuntu". it is just a theme + some settings
<fagan> it is very accurate though I have to say
<smspillaz> eh
<fagan> it just shows how awesome docky is for that bottom bar thingy
<smspillaz> the stacks thing looks .. wrong
<fagan> yeah but thats the only major thing thats different
<smspillaz> panel proportions are incorrect
<smspillaz> app name not shown in panel
<smspillaz> icons are not spaced correctly
<fagan> hmmm well on maybe its just on the surface then that it looks right
<smspillaz> spotlight icon not shown correctly
<smspillaz> top panel too big
<smspillaz> color icons in top panel
 * fagan only used a mac for like 10 minutes in the past 3 years 
<smspillaz> IMO, ambiance looks closer to mac os x than macbuntu does
<fagan> I like radience better :)
<smspillaz> fagan: ah ok. I've got an osx86 install that I use regularly, so that probably explains why I have an eye for these things ;-)
<fagan> I keep an eye on their website though to see what they are up to
<fagan> and i was impressed by those 10 minutes
<smspillaz> it's pretty good now actually
<fagan> :)
<smspillaz> it has pretty much got to the point where you just burn preboot ISO, insert preboot ISO, eject disc, insert off-the-shelf disc, hit enter, done
<smspillaz> if you have supported hardware that is
<smspillaz> this dell laptop is pretty much the same as an early 2008 macbook pro hardware wise
 * smspillaz has everything working except for restart
<fagan> I think some of the ARM devices are cooler than that new macbook air
<smspillaz> indeed
<smspillaz> I was tempted to pick up one of those until I saw the CX300 ;-)
<fagan> Well toshiba have a new touchbook that runs android and its just like an iPad in many ways
<fagan> maybe not the same hardware but its still cool
 * smspillaz bets it runs android 1.6
<fagan> hah well when im getting one im going to put ubuntu on it
<smspillaz> that sounds like a treck
<fagan> I prefer unity's interface to android on that sort of thing
<smspillaz> is there opengl accelleration??
<fagan> its a little bit of a chore to get android off
<fagan> well there is but its 2d at the moment
<fagan> I think 3d is coming soonish though thanks to linaro
<smspillaz> so, no opengl accelleration ;-)
<fagan> it would be safe to say we will probably have 3d accelleration by the next LTS
<smspillaz> maybe
<fagan> im happy with that
<smspillaz> the thing to remember is that those devices probably have some kind of powervr chipset
<smspillaz> and those things are notoriously closed and notoriously difficult to write drivers for
<fagan> yeah
<fagan> but if it works on android there should be kernel support somewhere for it
<smspillaz> the problem is that the driver is closed source
<boulabiar> fagan: you want to install ubuntu on a tablet ?
<fagan> boulabiar: probably when I get one
<smspillaz> powervr will only give you specs under an NDA, and that means closed drivers
<boulabiar> fagan: because we lack a demo for ubuntu running on a tablet
<smspillaz> NDA + $$$$$$ licence fees
<fagan> boulabiar: well there was the one on canonical's blog a month or so ago with the dell tablet
<boulabiar> there is a difference between a tablet-pc and a tablet
 * smspillaz has a wacom bamboo tablet!
<smspillaz> (ah, damn, the play on words stops there)
<fagan> hmmmm do we actually have an onscreen keyboard made yet?
<boulabiar> some one exist already
<boulabiar> I know literki for example
<fagan> I remember it was a session in the past 2 UDS but I didnt see any yet
 * fagan looks in the repo 
<Devil505> hi :)
<fagan> oh there is an onscreen keyboard in the repo its called "onboard" and the screenshot looks like ass
<fagan> there is one cool one I found
<boulabiar> fagan: try literki, it has a very bad gui, but it works
<fagan> boulabiar: there was a cool looking one called keyboard in the repo
<fagan> it looks like a mac keyboard
<boulabiar> was ?
<fagan> but ill have a poke about when I actually get a tablet to use it on
<fagan> boulabiar: is :)
<fagan> oh and that tablet is on 2.2 of android
<smspillaz> cool
<smspillaz> wow, I have not written python in a long time it seems
<boulabiar> fagan: which one ?
<fagan> boulabiar: toshiba folio 100
<boulabiar> hmm, I'm thinking in the same model too :)
<boulabiar> but it should be possible to put ubuntu on it
<fagan> yeah its after dropping in price since everyone started sending them back when they couldnt use adobe flash on it
<fagan> boulabiar: its the same spec as the ac100 which works ubuntu out of the box
<fagan> just a different screen
<boulabiar> I've only found this to get into the bootloader http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=57467
<didrocks> smspillaz: no opinion against the detection plugin using dbus to communicate with the session handler?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I've hooked gnome-session so that we can dynamically tells "this app should be autorespawn" or not
<fagan> boulabiar: there is some annoying steps to go through
<smspillaz> didrocks: hmm. stick it in there for now I guess, although I should really make the dbus plugin for compiz a better ... dbus plugin
<smspillaz> it's a bit crap right now
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, not sure how dbus works in C++, let's see :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: basically just make sure you extern C your callbacks
<smspillaz> ugh, I'm so damn tired
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: take some rest :)
<smspillaz> no idea why, for some reason I will just become *really* tired for one week, and I can sleep for like 14 hours straight with no effect
 * smspillaz is probably anemic or something
<didrocks> :/
<smspillaz> probably just a post-exams slump
<smspillaz> I'll finish this script tonight at least
<boulabiar> smspillaz: the current compiz dbus plugin crashes any dbusviewer app (like d-feet)
<smspillaz> boulabiar: yeah. that should be fixed now
<fagan> didrocks: are you guys doing thursday/friday releases of unity?
 * fagan was wondering when to expect expect some testing
<didrocks> fagan: yeah
<smspillaz> boulabiar: hm strange, qdbusviewer seems to be able to view compiz dbus stuff fine, but not d-feet
<rsajdok> I am trying to compile unity. I get error: http://pastie.org/1317276 Any suggestion?
<boulabiar> smspillaz: qdbusviewer don't view all compiz dbus stuff :)
<boulabiar> d-feet output is larger, but it blocks most of times
<njpatel> rsajdok, you need the latest libbamf-dev, you can get it from this repo ppa:unity
<rsajdok> njpatel: I have it
<jcastro> hey dbarth
<jcastro> so I was testing unity this weekend on my laptop
<jcastro> and you know how we want to switch over to it soon
<jcastro> well, it's impossible to do the roaming laptop usecase without a network indicator
<jcastro> just something we might want to think about before we switch it over
<njpatel> jcastro, systray, you mean? or were you using indicator-network and it didn't work?
<njpatel> rsajdok, not sure then, that compile error seems definitely to be about not finding the latest headers of  bamf
<jcastro> I was using defaults, so no indicator-network
<njpatel> maybe the paths are wrong?
<njpatel> jcastro, right
<jcastro> njpatel: it was my understanding that we were adapting the indicator to work with nm?
<njpatel> i'm not sure of the indicator plans
<njpatel> indicator-network plans, I mean
<rsajdok> njpatel: Maybe Must I have latest source version of libbmaf-dev ?
<njpatel> rsajdok, source, no, but you need the latest package, yep
<seb128> njpatel, we still have a systray for compat anyway no?
<njpatel> not right now
<njpatel> i haven't added it to the panel yet
<seb128> but it will come back?
<njpatel> seems like it could be important for A1 :)
<njpatel> yep
<jcastro> oh, I thought it wasn't coming back
<seb128> like it's somebody not done yet, not a decision to deprecate it yet?
<njpatel> it's back for network manager and wine apps, I think
<njpatel> the rest will be rejected
<seb128> njpatel, ok great, and yeah, without it no nm-applet
<jcastro> ok so if we want A1 to have unity by default then you need that.
<jcastro> njpatel: I just wasn't sure if anyone had realized it; I was at some coffee shop and I sat there staring at my screen "surely we thought about this"
<jcastro> I then shook my fist in your general direction
<njpatel> lol
<seb128> njpatel, I think filtering other things out is an error
<njpatel> I'm just trying to fix the natty crashers at the moment, then I'll prioritise the systray support
<seb128> njpatel, but let's not argue about that today
<njpatel> seb128, speak to mpt about it, I'm just the code monkey in this case :)
<seb128> mpt, ^ I think doing that is an error
<seb128> njpatel, done ;-)
<njpatel> heh
 * njpatel tests 5th bamf build of the day
<seb128> joke aside users will probably have issues with some of the things we change, we probably don't want to add frustration because their applications break
<seb128> or they will associate that frustration with unity
<jcastro> well, I think having broken things is fine in A1, anything but networking though
<seb128> you don't convince users by breaking what they use and telling them they should not having been using the software they use
<njpatel> seb128, btw, where are all the -dbg packages for natty?
<njpatel> is there a ddebs natty repo?
<seb128> njpatel, yes
<njpatel> oooh
<seb128> same as for any serie
<seb128> you just need to update the sources.list line to use the correct distro
<jcastro> hey seb128, is it useful for people testing upstreams to have those installed? Like, if I were to ask banshee testers to use those for example.
<seb128> jcastro, those what?
<seb128> dbg?
<jcastro> yeah, the dde
<seb128> the dbg are useful to get debug stacktraces
<jcastro> yeah the ddebs repo (sorry, new keyboarD)
<seb128> but I don't think it would work with mono
<jcastro> ok
<seb128> we still not have nice apport,mono integration I think
<seb128> the mono crashes are not handled the same way that C crashes
<jcastro> we do not
<seb128> ok so no point for banshee
<seb128> it's useful for unity though
<jcastro> I have a WI to ask someone from upstream to talk to pitti
<jcastro> should we add the instructions to the unity install pages then?
<rsajdok> njpatel: I think I have latest version: http://pastie.org/1317426
<seb128> jcastro, well that's rather for a debug package
<seb128> jcastro, but I will let didrocks or njpatel or lamalex comment about debug instructions
<jcastro> seb128: right, I guess what I am asking is, if we want people banging on unity is it worth having them install the debug stuff.
<jcastro> ok
<seb128> ideally we would let apport catch the crash and retrace those
<seb128> but we are a bit early in the cycle, I'm not even sure we have natty retracers yet
<njpatel> rsajdok, can you do apt-cache policy libbamf-dev please
<didrocks> for banshee apport?
<jcastro> didrocks: I mean all of unity
<didrocks> I get something done, but then, upstream didn't answer if it was right or not for those
<didrocks> jcastro: I have a WI on that, just ETOOMUCHWORK
 * jcastro nods
<didrocks> and ETOOMUCHPING too :)
<njpatel> didrocks, stop striking once a week then
 * didrocks runs after njpatel :)
<njpatel> :)
 * njpatel tries to crash unity again
<mpt> njpatel, seb128: See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-nm-indicator
<jcastro> didrocks: if you're getting pinged too much close all your channels except an emergency PM window to seb and njpatel, done. :)
 * njpatel needs to do that too
<didrocks> jcastro: well, right, I should think about that seriously…
<jcastro> didrocks: I don't even join IRC for the first hour of the day
<didrocks> jcastro: same for me, but still…
<rsajdok> njpatel: http://pastie.org/1317429
<lamalex> the fact that bzr doesn't commit after merge drives me nuts
<njpatel> rsajdok, right, you need 0.2.60 from ppa:unity (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity)
<njpatel> lamalex, you might need to fix conflicts/make changes?
<njpatel> (to make a successful merge)
<lamalex> so if merge fails then don't commit (what git does)
<lamalex> but if everything is A-OK, commit the merge dog
<njpatel> lamalex, i think the idea is that you might have a successful merge but your code might not build
<njpatel> bzr doesn't know so it doesn't be clever
<njpatel> jcastro, are you on natty + unity + amd64 and experiencing crashes?
<njpatel> seb128, ^
<njpatel> can you test my debs?
<seb128> njpatel, intel there
<seb128> x86 I mean, 32bits
<njpatel> seb128, sorry, I meant 64-bit
<njpatel> ah, right :)
<seb128> I don't do 64 bits installs
<seb128> it's always lagging behind on buildds etc ;-)
<njpatel> anyone here on 64bits and natty and can test a new bamf package to see if unity crashes less?
<njpatel> seb128, heh
<rsajdok> njpatel: It works :) thanks
<jaytaoko> njpatel: I am on 64 bits on macbook pro
<jaytaoko> njpatel: where is the package?
<pavolzetor> I can
<seb128> hy jaytaoko
<pavolzetor> I have compiz unity
<jaytaoko> seb128: Bonjour!
<seb128> mpt, right, that doesn't fix the issues I described though
<jaytaoko> seb128: so what is to be tested? should I just get lp:bamf and see if it works?
<jaytaoko> seb128: oh wait... I am still on maverick...
<seb128> jaytaoko, you want to talk to njpatel
<jaytaoko> seb128: ok
<jcastro> njpatel: I have 2 amd64/natty/unity machines, no crashers in a while
<seb128> jaytaoko, he was the one asking, I just said hello ;-)
<jaytaoko> seb128: no problem :)
<njpatel> jaytaoko, no, hold up
<jaytaoko> njpatel: ok
<njpatel> didrocks, natty doesn't have bamf 0.2.62!
<didrocks> njpatel: waow, forgot to upload it, it seems, I have it locally. It was just a crasher fix, no new api IIRC, isn't it?
<njpatel> didrocks, yeah, that's the thing that fixes the crasher!
<njpatel> s/thing/release
<didrocks> njpatel: uploaded, sorry dude
<njpatel> didrocks,
<njpatel> didrocks, np dude, I think that'll fix a bunch of crashers
<rsajdok> njpatel: I made this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource, but what now to build *.deb file to test on other machine ?
<MacSlow> tedg, ding-dong
<MacSlow> tedg, which example/test for dbusmenu can you recommend that would build a dbusmenu with all different types of items?
<njpatel> rsajdok, er, that's harder and a bit out of my depth. I think you can use the packaging branches located at lp:~unity-team/$PROJECT/packaging
<tedg> MacSlow, If you're looking for the app-indicators I'd just to the simple-client in lp:indicator-application
<tedg> MacSlow, It also has ones that you can click on to change state.
<MacSlow> tedg, ok... I'll take a look
<tedg> MacSlow, It's not exhaustive for the menuitems, but it'd be a good start.
<MacSlow> tedg, I'll see how far I can get... otherwise I'll poke you again :)
<lamalex> grr
<lamalex> Why can't compilers give sane output
<lamalex> https://pastebin.canonical.com/40022/ doesn't mean anything
<lamalex> tell me what the real problem is
<kklimonda> I can only guess you are writing in C++ ;)
<lamalex> kklimonda, yah
<lamalex> making introspect non-virtual fixes it, but it shouldn't matter it's implemented in Introspectable.cpp
<lamalex> I guess it doesn't really need to be virtual
<lamalex> njpatel, https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/unity/state-introspection/+merge/41479
<rsajdok> nejpatel: How do you test your code? Do not create *.deb file?
<njpatel> lamalex, awesome dude, will review it as soon as I'm done with this other stuff
<lamalex> njpatel, thanks
<mhr3> c++ with plain glib calls... that looks odd :)
<lamalex> dbarth, sure
<lamalex> smspillaz, does compiz have anything in the way or perf logging at the moment?
<dbarth> lamalex: so the atk bridge
<dbarth> lamalex: what i was thinking was that you could write a small test module that loads the module (or makes sure the way we integrate gtk already brings that correctly into the process space anyway)
<dbarth> lamalex: and then have a fake gtk widget somewhere to see if it's properly exposed in orca
<dbarth> that way you'd know that this part of the job is done
<dbarth> and luke can come from the other end
<smspillaz> lamalex: no, not yet
<lamalex> dbarth, ok sure, that makes sense
<dbarth> and have his code work, because the foundations are sane
<lamalex> so I am working on making sure atk gets loaded, luke is implementing/integrating atk
<dbarth> right
<lamalex> good stuff
<dbarth> you may have noticed also an update in the spreadsheet
<dbarth> i've marked the dbus api mostly done
<dbarth> and in maintenance mode now
<dbarth> ie, what i think is left is: adding more objects to the registry, exposing more of them, but that should mostly be done by other developers when they implement something new
<dbarth> based on the example code you can give them
<dbarth> and also what jibel was asking for, ie merging the code and getting screen coordinates in the widgets
<jcastro> njpatel: did you need me to test anything on amd64?
<njpatel> jcastro, no, i didn't realise that the version was wrong in archive, sorry. When bamf is built in main, please update when you can and see if everything behaves more properly with it
<jcastro> njpatel: ok, so just overall try it or was something messed up specifically?
<njpatel> overall, just to see if you get less crashes when minimising/restoring windows
<njpatel> and generally better stability
<dbarth> lamalex: so on atk there is still a bit of work, but i'm expecting that to be hopefully limited now on
<lamalex> dbarth, re: pipeline- ive proposed merging, and on-screen coordinates should be added as properties, right?
<jcastro> njpatel: ok, I'll get some forum feedback for you too, amd64 specific?
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, thinking a little bit more about the profiles, I guess that with the Unity.profile, there will be no way to add "new defaults" once the profile picked by the gconf backend?
<njpatel> jcastro, nope, across the board. Thanks!
<jcastro> rock
<lamalex> dbarth, what do you mean by "so on atk there is still a bit of work, but i'm expecting that to be hopefully limited now on"
<smspillaz> didrocks: what do you man
<smspillaz> *mean?
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, let's say that we activate today "foo, app, bar" plugins -> we set it in the Unity.profile file, right? Then compiz load it (by the environment variable), this profiles sets a gconf backend and the keys are imported
<didrocks> smspillaz: let's say that the user doesn't change the plugin list and still have the default
<didrocks> and we want to add the awesome baz plugin to the list
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh, the profile is only the defaults
<didrocks> smspillaz: I mean, we want to add baz on the default :)
<smspillaz> ah right
<didrocks> so, we add it to Unity.profile -> ok for newcomers
<didrocks> but for old and intrepid natty testers?
<smspillaz> if the profile changes I think it overwrite the settings of the old one
<didrocks> (I raise the point because that will happen for sure)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, needs testing then
<smspillaz> if profile != settings && then settings = profile
<smspillaz> if you load the profile directly
<smspillaz> iirc
<didrocks> smspillaz: even if the profiles tells "use gconf backend"
<smspillaz> doesn't matter which backend you sue
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, we'll see and test this then, sounds good if it's that :)
<smspillaz> cool
<didrocks> smspillaz: btw, why s0 in s0_active_plugins ?
<smspillaz> didrocks: screen0
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<smspillaz> it should probably die now because we don't support multiscreen but I forgot to remove it
<smspillaz> doesn't matter anyways though because everything is s0
<didrocks> yeah, sounds a post alpha1 task :)
<dbarth> lamalex: sorry, was on a call
<dbarth> lamalex: so
<lamalex> dbarth, no problem
<dbarth> lamalex: hoping that this task is a 10-15% of your time this week
<dbarth> so that you can take new ones ;)
<dbarth> hence the 2 new i've highlighted in the spreadsheet, ie: the atk one, and getting started (later in the week) on some compiz performance checks
<lamalex> dbarth, i just started syncing up with smspillaz on compiz perf counters
<Technoviking> njpatel: the new bamfdaemon is a definitely a speed boost, but I'm have applets crash. Need a bug report, is there one already
<njpatel> Technoviking, applets?
<njpatel> Technoviking, is unity crashing?
<Technoviking> the clock, indictor-applet crash and ask to reload everytime I login unity, they 1/2 the unity will disappear afterwards
<Technoviking> spell: then 1/2 the time unity will crash/disappear
<njpatel> Technoviking, okay, so the indicator's are because of the gnome-panel, it's not really related to unity specifically, it's just natty being not very stable
<njpatel> Technoviking, the 1/2 time crashing is what, specifically, I hope the bamf update makes better
<njpatel> Technoviking, so if unity is a little more robust after the update, then that would be good. If there are other crashes, then hopefully apport can pick them up
<dbarth> lamalex: cool
<dbarth> (sorry on another call now)
<kenvandine> tedg, did you get a chance to look at the dbusmenu gir i sent you?
<tedg> kenvandine, No, I forgot.  Sorry.
<dbarth> seb128, tedg, kenvandine: so for dbusmenu/gdbus, and other libs we're porting to gdbus, are you guys happy to land them in alpha-1 even of they're not used yet?
<tedg> dbarth, ?  I'm not sure what you're asking there.
<seb128> dbarth, we do use dbusmenu?
<tedg> dbarth, They *are* used
<seb128> the port is a new version, not a new lib
<dbarth> but the gdbus version, we can't switch to that until ther other bits are migrated, right?
<tedg> dbarth, Correct, so if we "land them" well end up with most of the archive in depwait...
<tedg> we'll
<dbarth> so, should we land them, is the question?
 * tedg probably overstated the importance with "most of the archive", but he likes it better that way.
<tedg> dbarth, No, they need to land together (or close to together0
<tedg> )
<dbarth> ie, can the build system figure out that the version numbers are different and is not required by anyone, so should'nt be used, or will it just try to link with the latest and break everything?
<dbarth> tedg: ok
<dbarth> but isn't there a way to use some conflicts or .so bumps or something?
<tedg> dbarth, If we just left it the linker, everything would break.  But we'll tell the packaging of the issues, and it'll ensure that nothing breaks.  That though means that it'll hold stuff back.
<dbarth> ok, so the answer is really "no "i guess ;)
<kenvandine> i think dbarth was suggesting we upload the libraries that are ported and leave the indicators that use them link against the old versions for now
<kenvandine> or if it is worth the trouble
<dbarth> apperently the build system will not like it unless we change a lot of other packages
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, but they won't continue to build against the old versions if the -dev packages aren't versioned.  So then we can't release any indicators.
<kenvandine> yeah
<tedg> I'd rather not block indicator releases if they are needed.
<dbarth> i don't want to rush things here, especially if that can create nastry issues like that at the build level
<dbarth> there is already enough to do on this front with the gir issues
<dbarth> right
<tedg> Oh, I though they all were grrrrr issues :)
<kenvandine> we need to just get things building on natty :)
<kenvandine> grrrr
<dbarth> and so the same is true of libzeitgeist?
<dbarth> didrocks: ? ^^
<tedg> dbarth, I don't think it has the same issue.
<dbarth> not taking the new version until the other bits are ready
<tedg> libbamf shouldn't have the same issue either.
<Technoviking> njpatel: delete the bottpn panel got rid of the applet errors
<dbarth> hmm, libdee and libzg at least
<tedg> So it should be okay to release those two.
<dbarth> that's what the places daemon use for interfacing with the bus
<dbarth> libdee may be doable
<njpatel> Technoviking, right, I think it's to do with the gtk3 stuff, I'm not sure, though
<njpatel> Technoviking, or gsettings stuff....there's so much going on ;)
<Technoviking> njpatel: heh, will keep testing and reportin problem, starting to become very awesome
<njpatel> Technoviking, thanks, it's very much appreciated!
<didrocks> dbarth: sorry, backlogging
<didrocks> dbarth: no libzg does'nt' have the same issue, as it communicates with zg and just linked to unity AFAIK
<didrocks1> "nice"
<jcastro> are running gnome panels normal in the natty session? I have my old gnome-panels running underneath my unity panel
<dbarth> jcastro: uh, not really
<dbarth> jcastro: but didrocks told me he had not enabled unity by default yet though
<jcastro> dbarth: it appears on 2 of my machines that we are, when I enable the compiz cube I can look underneath
<dbarth> jcastro: let me try the cube
<jcastro> hah, no wonder I was getting errors about applets not loading
<jcastro> dbarth: you need to enable "rotate cube" too
<dbarth> sure
<dbarth> i don't see it here
<dbarth> now that's on a hand built config.
<dbarth> so there is something wrong with the packaging / default settings
<jcastro> yeah, I'll file it and take a picture
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> anyway, i guess we need to see with smspillaz next week (once alpha-1 is out safely) how we can define a unity profile that locks down some settings and plugins and make sure we can provide stronger support for that set when we get bugs
<jcastro> nod
<dbarth> ie, drawing a line so that the compiz and unity teams don't end up supporting configurations that have not been meant to work together
<jono> dbarth, can we expect Unity to land by default in Natty on Thursday?
<Devil505> i've a little problem:
<Devil505>   CCLD   indicator-application-service
<Devil505> The GObject name 'AppIndicator' isn't compatibile
<Devil505> with the configured identifier prefixes:
<Devil505>   ['AppIndicator']
<Devil505> The class would have no name.  Most likely you want to specify a
<Devil505> different --identifier-prefix.
<Devil505> any idea ?
<Devil505> ok i've found
<Devil505> disabling introspection :)
<Devil505> http://frugalware.org/~devil505/blog/?p=1519 :)
<tedg> Devil505, If notify-osd used gsettings, wouldn't that work for you guys?
<tedg> Instead of forking it, why not spend the time porting?
<Devil505> tedg, it's not me but I can ask elentir :)
<Devil505> have to go now, bye
<fagan> jono: yep the releases are thursdays or fridays
<fagan> I was talking with didrocks about it earlier
<jono> fagan, I know the releases are then, I just want to know when it is switched on natty, and afaik it will be thurs :-)
<fagan> hmmmm I heard rumblings they are doing it when the dash is working
#ayatana 2010-11-23
<uni4dfx> I have a question regarding gnome-panel applets and the new unity panel
<twisted_steel> is this the right channel for unity discussion, or is there another one floating around freenode?
<spikeb> I'm new here, so I couldn't tell you.
<fagan> twisted_steel: yep
<fagan> you came to the right place
<fagan> uni4dfx: no applets are planned for unity's panel and I dont think they will be they cause a lot of clutter
<twisted_steel> I was wondering if there is any plan for friend presence integration into unity (or the desktop in general) and if so, what that falls under (e.g. telepathy)
<uni4dfx> fagan will i be able to somehow port my applet?
<spikeb> yes twisted_steel, seiflotfy is working on something like that.
<fagan> twisted_steel: seiflotfy did some telepathy integration already ill grab a link
<twisted_steel> I have an xbox friend status application I wrote a few years ago that I currently have to rewrite due to changes on their website and was thinking it would be neat if that could go along with other friend status information
<fagan> http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2010/11/unity-place-people/ http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2010/11/unity-place-people-day-2/
<fagan> twisted_steel: that sounds awesome
<fagan> you should tell the telepathy guys about that
<fagan> uni4dfx: well there is no applets thing written at all
<twisted_steel> fagan: alright, will do
<seiflotfy> twisted_steel, if u want to have ur xbox friends status reported
<uni4dfx> fagan: what does that mean?
<fagan> there may be some sort of desktop widgets like thing id say but no panel things I dont think
<seiflotfy> then just write a libfolks data provider
<spikeb> that would rock hard
<uni4dfx> fagan: because, my applet is the same as one of the unity applets written by canonical, only much much better
<fagan> uni4dfx: well you could do a merge for their one
<twisted_steel> yeah, I just have to see how it all works together, as I used to just scrape the site without javascript using some hacks ... now it has delayed loading of pages with ajax and whatnot, so it is a little out of control without using something like webkit
<uni4dfx> fagan except theirs is written in vala, and mine is done in C
<fagan> uni4dfx: hmmmm well vala is C after all and the syntax is similar so you could port your code
<uni4dfx> fagan oh ok, i was just wondering whether there would be any significant obstacles to this process
<fagan> uni4dfx: whats the applet?
<uni4dfx> fagan http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=103732
<uni4dfx> there's two of them actually: the buttons and the title
<fagan> uni4dfx: thats not implemented yet at all by canonical
<uni4dfx> it is, there's a unity buttons applet
<fagan> so shout loud in here during office hours
<fagan> its windicators
<fagan> its a window panel applet I thought you meant a embedded top panel thing
<fagan> uni4dfx: thats been on canonical's to do list for months but its kinda low priority
<uni4dfx> oh sweet
<uni4dfx> i could totally port it to unity for them
<fagan> awesome
<uni4dfx> when are the office hours btw?
<fagan> Oh no damn I thought it was the windicators thing but the status thing should be in the panel bar instead of the window
<uni4dfx> it IS in the panel
<fagan> the windicators idea you took stuff off the screen and moved it to the window panel to save space
<uni4dfx> exactly, same in my case
<uni4dfx> well... but the "window panel" in unity is actually the unity panel right?
<fagan> well the bit below the window panel I think is earmarked for windicators but yeah the window controls and the menu bar is in the top panel
<uni4dfx> wait lemme find the unity applet that was done by canonical
<fagan> I like that your one puts the entire name of the window and the icon though but thats already done for unity I think
<fagan> its maximus to maximise the windows and the menu bar thingy to embed the menu in the top panel then there is something in the menu bar code to embed the name of the window to the panel
<uni4dfx> fagan this http://www.neurosoftware.ro/programming-blog/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/7d826_unity-icon.png
<fagan> yeah
<uni4dfx> but it's really shitty
<uni4dfx> you can't even change the button order :/
<fagan> hmmmm well you can in the gconf settings I think
<fagan> well it looks ok the only thing is it doesnt show the icon and the window name is only shown when the app isnt maximised
<uni4dfx> far from it
<uni4dfx> it's customizable in many ways
<uni4dfx> you can show/hide the icon or the title
<uni4dfx> you can flip them
<uni4dfx> you can make it control maximized windows only or all windows
<twisted_steel> seiflotfy: so in order to get the data into libfolks, I would need to write a telepathy connection manager?
<fagan> well I think the rule of thumb for most of the stuff going into unity is not to make everything customisable but make the default experince correct and feeling nice to use
<fagan> twisted_steel: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Folks
<uni4dfx> yeah that's going to be a problem when the default experience is what canonical thinks is correct, but of course it's very wrong in many cases
<fagan> uni4dfx: well thats what ayatana's mailing list is for
<fagan> identifying problems in the experience
<uni4dfx> well i like the fact that they moved this stuff into the panel... too bad they duplicated my work, but oh well
<uni4dfx> the gnome-panel was really in the way of window controls
<uni4dfx> but then they made it so that you cannot click the buttons in the screen corner, and that pretty much ruins everything
<fagan> uni4dfx: well you should mail the mailing list and talk about the problem with how we are doing the look of the top left then and get a discussion going
<uni4dfx> alright then
<fagan> anyway im off for the night
<uni4dfx> take care :)
<jamalta> does Unity have an irc channel?
<spikeb> bah
<kvalo> morning
<jaytaoko> hello kvalo!
<jamalta> greetings! what time is it for you kvalo?
<kvalo> jaytaoko|afk, jamalta: oh, I'm not alone here :) it's 8:30 am for me
<jamalta> kvalo: ah nice! it's 10:30 for me, hehe..
<kvalo> and I still can see the moon
<kvalo> man, that would be a really nice picture
 * kvalo finds the camera
 * spikeb is here too
<kamstrup> morning everyone
<didrocks> good morning
<jamalta> didrocks: greetings
<jamalta> Is the old Unity plugin with mutter going to be replaced with compiz for both desktop and netbook edition?
<MacSlow> Greetings folks!
<spikeb> greetings MacSlow
<spikeb> jamalta, believe so
<MacSlow> hi spikeb
<jamalta> spikeb: ah, thanks :)
<MacSlow> hey njpatel
<njpatel> morning MacSlow, all-
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> anyone from the ayatana team here?
<frandavid100> I'd like some feedback on this proposal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/680409
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 680409 in Unity "Show window list when hovering on launcher icon (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<njpatel> smspillaz, ping, you mentioned there was a magic TFP function in compiz a few weeks back
<didrocks> frandavid100: as I've already reported in other bug report, I think that design discussion should be discuss on the ayatana ML as bug report aren't the best way to deal with those
<didrocks> I think having mentionned that on some bug reports of yours :)
<frandavid100> Yes, I sent it to the mailing list too, just opened a bug for reference
<didrocks> frandavid100: sounds good then, let's wait the discussion on the ML or if a designer comes there :)
<didrocks> frandavid100: so, please, for such bug report, can you please set the unity task as incomplete and open an ayanata-design task?
<frandavid100> should the ayatana-design be set as incomplete too?
<didrocks> frandavid100: no, leave it to New please
<frandavid100> Alright, done
<frandavid100> thanks didrocks
<frandavid100> also, thanks for your patience pointing me to the ML :-)
<frandavid100> I never know when to use one or the other
<didrocks> frandavid100: yw :)
<htorque> hello everyone, a couple of days ago i changed a dependency on the unity build wiki page from "libmetacityprivate-dev" to "libmetacity-private0", but i'm not sure it's not "libmetacity-dev" instead (you don't get metacity theme support in compiz without it). any ideas which one it is?
<smspillaz> njpatel: pong yes there is
<smspillaz> njpatel: let me look up the exact name
<smspillaz> htorque: it's both
<smspillaz> njpatel: GLTexture::List bindPixmapToTexture (Pixmap pixmap, int width, int height, int depth);
<njpatel> smspillaz, thanks!
<smspillaz> njpatel: np
<seiflotfy_> njpatel, or kamstrup
<seiflotfy_> can some1 get john lea in here
<seiflotfy_> ?
<kamstrup> seiflotfy_: i'll try to ping him
<kamstrup> seiflotfy_: ^^ !
<htorque> smspillaz, thanks! libmetacity-private0 seems to be a mandatory package anyway so i'll change the wiki again :)
<seiflotfy_> cool
<seiflotfy_> thanks
<seiflotfy_> kamstrup, i will be back in 45 minutes
<seiflotfy_> :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you think you can add to core the detection plugins today morning? are there still some pending issues for A1 before trying a make dist tomorrow?
<kamstrup> seiflotfy_: don't tell that to me tell that to johnlea, you said you wanted to talk to him :-)
<seiflotfy_> ok
<seiflotfy_> i will stay
<seiflotfy_> hehehe
<seiflotfy_> oh did not notice him here
<seiflotfy_> hi johnlea
<seiflotfy_> kamstrup, ?
<seiflotfy_> johnlea, ?
<kamstrup> seiflotfy_: ?
<seiflotfy_> johnlea, is not answering
<seiflotfy_> -.-
<johnlea> seiflotfy_, kamstrup; I'm back
<seiflotfy_> hey
<seiflotfy_> :)
<johnlea> kamstrup, seiflotfy_ ; shall we arrange a people place meeting?  how about tomorrow 17:15 to 17:45 UK time
<johnlea> kamstrup, seiflotfy_ ; how about using skype?
<seiflotfy_> johnlea, sure thing
<seiflotfy_> johnlea, do u have time now
<kamstrup> johnlea, seiflotfy_: i'd prefer something earlier than that - maybe ~13:00 UK time?
<seiflotfy_> kamstrup, i am out till 13:00
<johnlea> I'm totally busy today ;-(
<seiflotfy_> so maybe 14:00
<seiflotfy_> ?
<johnlea> we are kicking off the 1st round of user testing tomorrow and loads to get done + meetings
<smspillaz> didrocks: what time are we doing the make dist?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'll have to run the by maniac103 to see if they make sense upstream. they should though
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, the sooner the better for me of course, but depends on you, really :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok
<kamstrup> seiflotfy_, johnlea: maybe we have to punt it for thursday then?
<kamstrup> I have quite a mountain of code to write as well
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok. I'm just writing your settings transition script and I might need some more time to perfect it
<johnlea> seiflotfy_, kamstrup; so wednesday isn't good for you?
<kamstrup> johnlea, seiflotfy_: not if it has to be in the late afternoon
<kamstrup> but if we can put it somewhere 06:00 - 14:00 UK time I'm good
<seiflotfy_> kamstrup, thursday is ok with me
<johnlea> so Thrusday 12:00 to 13:00 then?
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, nice :) Then, that + merging the detection plugins into core (after maniac103 answer) + the opengl and setting "after bailer" and we are good to go?
<smspillaz> we will ship "detection" ourselves
<smspillaz> bailer can go upstream if it makes sense
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, as you wish, was thinking detection would be good upstream too, but well :)
<seiflotfy_> johnlea, +1
<seiflotfy_> :)
<seiflotfy_> njpatel, using the CLUTTER_VBLANK thing doesnt cut it for me
<seiflotfy_> the ui randomly freezes at some point
<nigelb> njpatel: Practice makes perfect :p
<nigelb> Now you're the systray expert :D
<njpatel> nigelb, but, but I really don't want to be! ;)
<nigelb> haha
<kamstrup> seiflotfy, johnlea: Thursday 12:00 UK time is fine by me
<seiflotfy> cool
<kamstrup> seiflotfy: so that's 13:00 your time ;-)
<seiflotfy> cool
<johnlea> kamstrup; can you send out a meeting request? ;-)
<kamstrup> johnlea: done
<johnlea> kamstrup; thx!
<mpt> njpatel, so, notification area
<njpatel> mpt, ya
<mpt> njpatel, something I suggested to cyphermox -- instead of porting NetworkManager to an indicator menu -- was whitelisting NetworkManager in the vestigial notification area, alongside Wine and Java
<njpatel> mpt, yeah, that was the plan at least for A1, tbh
<mpt> He's going ahead with the porting, but you might want to do that anyway for early Natty alphas so that people can keep using the notification area item
<njpatel> mpt, I believe we are singing from the same hymn sheet, friend. Will do :)
<mpt> good show
<lamalex> TheMuso, just for clarification- don't worry about atk-bridge loading. That's on me
<jcastro> njpatel: mpt: I've started to come up with a scratchpad for places, any recommendations on verbiage and explanation would be appreciated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places/Ideas
<mpt> jcastro, I'm completely the wrong person to talk to about that
<jcastro> mpt: oh ok
<mpt> Try johnlea or oreneeshy
<johnlea> jcastro; we are having a meeting about the people place on Thursday.   If you would like to join ask kamstrup for a invite
<jcastro> ooh yeah!
<jcastro> kamstrup: can I get in on that?
<kamstrup> jcastro: since you're such a nice guy why not? :-)
<jcastro> kamstrup: my job is to get people to write awesome places
<jcastro> so I am basically assigned to you guys. :)
<kamstrup> johnlea: wicked!
<lamalex> njpatel, you don't like seafood? seriously?
<njpatel> lamalex, yeah
<njpatel> I can handle cod if it's in "fish and chips" form
<njpatel> maybe fish fingers too
<njpatel> but that's about it
<tedg> Ah, woot!  I can turn on and off GDBus failing now.  To figure out why.
<rickspencer3> njpatel, cyphermox says that the nm-applet basically works, but doesn't list networks yet
<rickspencer3> but will for A2
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, kvalo showed me a way that I could build the network ist on the fly though
<rickspencer3> oh, cool
<cyphermox> I can check to see if it really works
<rickspencer3> I think we should get the nm-indicator in
<rickspencer3> for A1
<rickspencer3> and have a true no applet experience for A1
<didrocks> rickspencer3: we planned to get libunity-misc back for A1?
<rickspencer3> well, no sys-tray experience
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, I'm also starting to think we should -- when I enabled unity compiz yesterday I lost nm-applet
<didrocks> hum, that will be nice, but timeline is short :)
<njpatel> didrocks, hold up, that's a bit different and still means a bunch of work right now
<seb128> getting ride of the systray is an error still...
<rickspencer3> seb128, we can add support later
<seb128> but that's orthogonal of having nothing in the default install using it
<seb128> though it seems late to rush that now
<rickspencer3> my point is that sys-tray support is work around
<rickspencer3> seb128, if the nm-indicator is basically ready and works, why is it a rush?
<seb128> because it seems it's neither ready or working
<didrocks> well, it's not tested and upload should be in two days for A1…
<seb128> cyphermox could get there by spending the next days on it rather
<didrocks> I think that's the main concern
<seb128> but seems rushing and diverting him from other tasks he was on
<seb128> which is maybe ok, I'm just not sure if that's the best thing to do
<rickspencer3> what tasks are more important than making Unity work?
<seb128> how is using current nm-applet not making unity work?
<rickspencer3> because it doesn't load into the panel?
<seb128> which njpatel said he would have fixed by thursday
<rickspencer3> so someone will have to rush to add sys-tray support to the panel
<seb128> well it was in the old unity
<seb128> it seemed to be easy work
<rickspencer3> right, so instead of njpatel spending 2 days on a workaround, why not just get the nm-applet in?
<njpatel> it's not easy work
<njpatel> it's needed, agreed
<seb128> well njpatel knows better what are the priority for unity so I will not argue on what he says
<rickspencer3> yeah, but:
<njpatel> but maybe not now
<rickspencer3> 1. we will be shipping nm-indicator anyway, so let's get some feedback on it
<seb128> the notification area is not only a "workaround" though
<rickspencer3> 2. njpatel could be fixing crashers and such for A1
<seb128> we have plenty of application in universe still using it
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, it won't be an nm-indicator ... it will be a patched version of nm-applet
<rickspencer3> seb128, yeah it is, it's only needed for java and wine apps
<njpatel> only wine, java and nm-applet (maybe) will be allowed though
<seb128> rickspencer3, no it's not
<rickspencer3> oh? any apps in universe should be ported to use the indicator framework
<seb128> rickspencer3, you can admitelly say we don't care about the list of applications still using the systray
<seb128> well "should and is are different things
<rickspencer3> I didn't say "didn't care" but they shouldn't be using the sys tray
<rickspencer3> if they are going to endure, the need to be ported
<cyphermox> fwiw, I did give a quick try to have an indicator for shutter, but failed because there doesn't seem to be perl bindings for it
<rickspencer3> otherwise, they won't work anywhere
<seb128> rickspencer3, well I don't say they shouldn't
<rickspencer3> they won't work with Gnome 3.0 anyway, right?
<rickspencer3> ok, so cyphermox when can we try the nm-applet in the indicator areas?
<cyphermox> I'll just get back to it and fix the icon stuff, apply what kvalo showed me, and hopefully before next monday. does that sound ok?
<cyphermox> I could quickly prototype it in a PPA if you want to try it quicker
<lamalex> .. shutter is written in perl?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> but it's so good at screenshotting
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, well, what do we do if it doesn't work?
<rickspencer3> njpatel, thoughts? better to go all in with the indicator?
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, I would say that if it doesn't list networks, folks can use the "connect to hidden wireless networks ..." until it does
<jcastro> cyphermox: I can help you test on PPA, I'm the one that ran into this this past weekend
<njpatel> Honestly, I would rather not be working on systray right now, but my main concern is people grabbing A1 and not being able to connect to the net because nm-indicator isn't ready
<njpatel> rickspencer3, and therefore it reflecting bad on unity
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, fair enough.
<njpatel> rickspencer3, it seems like it won't be ready
<njpatel> rickspencer3, oh, connect to is working?
<njpatel> sorry, cyphermox ^
<cyphermox> njpatel, yeah, i can definitely show an indicator using libappindicator. the issue is building the wifi network list when the indicator is clicked
<cyphermox> (or just how to deal with listing wifi networks and rescanning)
<njpatel> cyphermox, ah, okay. is there a blueprint for the indicator work?
<jcastro> cyphermox: how's the NM CLI stuff for using wireless? I think a note in A1 saying "the indicator is kind of flaky" and then a set of commands as work arounds would be sufficient.
<jcastro> and then a mention in the release notes that the indicator isn't done
<cyphermox> jcastro, good point, nmcli works fine if you already have a connection configured... and if not, I have a pending merge to fix this in cnetworkmanager
<jcastro> people who are willing to install an A1 are probably not afraid of the CLI for one early alpha milestone, we just need to make sure that it's straightforward in the announcement.
<njpatel> agreed
<cyphermox> njpatel, it's not exactly the most detailed because the initial idea was to have indicator-network support NM rather than nm-applet to use libappindicator, and that changed before the session: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-nm-indicator
<cyphermox> jcastro, yep
<njpatel> cyphermox, thanks
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, ok, so, just make it work by Monday ;)
<cyphermox> heheh, no pressure
<rickspencer3> cyphermox, will it really take that long? you don't have holidays this week, right?
<jcastro> cyphermox: feel free to ping me whenever if you want someone banging on a PPA snapshot
<cyphermox> rickspencer3, nope
<cyphermox> i don't think it will take that long
<cyphermox> jcastro, sure. I'll hopefully get *something* pushed to a PPA once a day or so
<lamalex> is there a gsettings browser similar to gconf-editor?
<lamalex> dconf-editor?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> it's in dconf-tools
<seiflotfy> jcastro, will unity have right clicking items?
<seiflotfy> currently in place-files i cant right click stuff
<seiflotfy> -.-
<seiflotfy> which is a bummer
<njpatel> seiflotfy, john lea will know about that
<seiflotfy> oh ok
<jcastro> seiflotfy: lmk when you're done with that web page
<jcastro> so I can add more. :)
<seiflotfy> jcastro, u can edit
<seiflotfy> i am busy helping out the ubuntu one people atm again
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> I'll add a bunch
<Devil505> hi
<tedg> YES YES YES YES  Patch works.  Now to clean it up and submit it.
<Devil505> :)
<jcastro> njpatel: yeah, I've got some good ideas now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places/Ideas
<njpatel> jcastro, sweet jesus
<njpatel> that's awesome
<jcastro> I've been putting alot of thought into them
<jcastro> an XBMC place would be so wicked
<njpatel> so it works like a library search &  remote-control? that would be sweet
<jcastro> yeah
<lamalex> give me
<lamalex> netflix would be baller if we had netflix playback.
<jcastro> I know
<lamalex> jcastro, can you please head up licensing the drm for banshee on ubuntu and I will make it work?
<jcastro> hah!
<jcastro> still, just enabling queuing of stuff in the webservices will still be awesome
<lamalex> initiative to have 100,000 users write Mark a post card saying "please pay for netflix drm and we will buy laptops from dell with Ubuntu"
<lamalex> we're going to need a places place...
<tedg> kenvandine, Okay, so for the dbusmenu GDBus port to land in distro, we'll need this patch.  Not done with the port yet, but FYI: bug 680578
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 680578 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "GDBus message idle can execute while flushes are pending (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680578
<lamalex> having every place on the launcher is going to get real cluttered
<jcastro> lamalex: yeah so they're like firefox search provider things
<seiflotfy> jcastro, u there
<jcastro> you only use the ones you care about
<seiflotfy> i am done
<jcastro> also I am not clear on when/if a place should show an icon in the launcher
<seiflotfy> can we discuss ideas
<lamalex> right that's what I'm thinking about
<lamalex> jcastro, ^
<jcastro> seiflotfy: caffeine refill, bbi 10, hit up the wiki page
<seiflotfy> ok
<lamalex> because i want youtube, and ebay, and wikipedia, and lp, and ask ubuntu, and netflix, and imdb all right there when I search
<lamalex> but not really on my launcher
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so I /think/ they might appear as you search?
<jcastro> that's the one thing I'm not clear about
<lamalex> njpatel, enlighten us
<jcastro> he doesn't care about Places until A2.
<jcastro> let the man fix the crashers for a few more weeks, then he's ours
<njpatel> lamalex, what's thre question?
<njpatel> you can make a place just provide global search and not show on the launcher if you want
<njpatel> you can also hide/show a place on the launcher depending on state
<lamalex> neat
<jcastro> oh dude lamalex
<jcastro> a boxee place, I can just drop youtube results onto it, and it just queue's em up on my TV
<lamalex> buy me a boxee box and it's done
 * lamalex wonders how many "I will code this" promises it will take before jcastro actually buys him a boxee box
<jcastro> heh
<lamalex> njpatel, WHY 2SP INDENTING??
<lamalex> I just threw up in my mouth
<njpatel> because the girls love it
<njpatel> (the indenting, not the throwing up in your mouth)
<sense> jcastro: About the Phone Place: I would have all media in one location, media from the phone and the system and the cloud. If you would mark the source (and sources currently connected/in-use) clearly enough, one media manager would be a lot better because you'd have one place to go to, have integrated search results and only one project to maintain.
<jcastro> sense: that place was doctormo's idea
<jcastro> refine it if you'd like. :)
<sense> jcastro: Similar concern with the printer place: why one specific place for one specific type of device?
<jcastro> so I can interact with it
<jcastro> we do a place for each thing you plug in already
<kenvandine> tedg, i'll look
<sense> That's fine, but then the Phone Place isn't really needed or now, depending on how you look at it.
<kenvandine> tedg, get to look at the dbusmenu gir file?
<jcastro> but I guess it brings up the point, do we want to be document oriented or device oriented
<jcastro> I will ask john on friday
<sense> content oriented! :P
<tedg> kenvandine, Nope, but I will do.  That was the big thing on my plate.
<sense> But I really should be focussing on osmotic pressure and plasmolysis, no time for editing wiki pages or chatting!
 * tedg hates threads and race conditions >:-(
<sense> +1 for tedg
<kenvandine> tedg, great... thx
<tedg> kenvandine, That GIR is really broken.
<tedg> kenvandine, It doesn't have most of the functions in it.
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, wait.  It's the GTK one :)
<tedg> kenvandine, I was comparing to GLib
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> the big difference i saw was all the classes
<tedg> kenvandine, No, I was kinda right the first time.  For instance there's no "dbusmenu_gtkclient_newitem_base()" in there.
<tedg> kenvandine, Which is kinda an important function to get exporte.d
<seiflotfy> jcastro, i added my first suggestion
<seiflotfy> jcastro, think of dropbox too
<jcastro> seiflotfy: yeah, but they already have like an app indicator with the shortcuts
<jcastro> seiflotfy: remember in unity they're not in the panel, they're in the launcher
<jcastro> well, they will be I mean
<jcastro> so I was thinking that the icon on the launcher is like a shortcut thing, but their data is in the Files Place already
<tedg> I swear I didn't do this on purpose -- but I'm very happy with this test failure:
<tedg> ERROR:test-gtk-objects.c:71:test_object_prop_pixbuf: assertion failed: (success)
#ayatana 2010-11-24
<kvalo> kamstrup: good morning
<kamstrup> morning kvalo
<spikeb> hello you two
<kamstrup> morning spikeb
<kvalo> hi spikeb
<kvalo> kamstrup: I have to apologise in advance for a really long merge request I'm about to send later today. can you read the intermediate commits or should I try to split it some other way?
<kamstrup> kvalo: I'll probably 'bzr viz' it anyway, as I am sick and tired of LPs review interface
<kvalo> kamstrup: oh, that's a really nice app. thanks for the tip!
<kvalo> kamstrup: is there any way to get the diff to the same window as the commits? ala gitk
<kvalo> hehe, too easy. view > show diffs
<kamstrup> kvalo: I'm not sure what you mean...
<kamstrup> kvalo: ah, the setting
<kamstrup> kvalo: I thought Show Diffs was on by default...
<kvalo> it wasn't for me
<kvalo> but maybe bzr noticed that user is a git fan boy, and decided to play tricks on me ;)
<kamstrup> kvalo: yeah, it checks if ~/.gitconfig has mtime newer than 12 hours and if so enables the Emacs style "butterfly mode"...
<kamstrup> in fact I added that code to bzr
<kvalo> hehe
<kvalo> kamstrup: but really good that you use bzr viz for review. makes also my life easier.
<didrocks> good morning
<spikeb> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey spikeb
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<spikeb> greetings MacSlow
<MacSlow> yo spikeb
<kvalo> didrocks: morning. I want to temporarily include debug symbols to indicator-network. is there a switch for that?
<didrocks> kvalo: morning, yeah there is :)
<kvalo> didrocks: ie. I want to disable strip
<didrocks> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="debug nostrip noopt"
<kvalo> didrocks: perfect, thanks!
<smspillaz> DBO: Clearly you and I both hate sleep
<didrocks> that will keep the debug symbols in the libs/bin
<didrocks> and remove all optimization
<smspillaz> DBO: eg, it's for the weak, etc
<didrocks> and then, don't strip in the package :)
<DBO> smspillaz, it was college that did this to me
<DBO> smspillaz, after 5 years of uni... I simply stopped sleeping. My brain wont shut off at night, I just lay there thinking for hours if I try. So I figure, what the hell might as well be productive
<smspillaz> DBO: it was law school that did this to me
<smspillaz> DBO: college: good grades, social life, enough sleep: pick 2
<DBO> smspillaz, yeah but I only got good grades of the 3
<DBO> whats wrong with me?
<smspillaz> clearly you must have had a social life
<smspillaz> IRC counts
<kvalo> didrocks: works just as I wanted, thank you very much!
<didrocks> kvalo: you're really welcome, I always keep it as my favorite post-it :)
<DBO> smspillaz, worst social life EVAR
<didrocks> kvalo: what I want to do for every dx package is to get those option on odd number (==unstable) and not on even number
<didrocks> that can be cool
<smspillaz> DBO: hahaahah
<DBO> smspillaz, in dallas, we'll go out on the town... well the hotel they take is too is more out in the middle of a highway garden... but we'll take a bus into town, then go out on it!
<smspillaz> woooo!
<smspillaz> hit up the night clubs oh wait fml the drinking age changes
<kvalo> didrocks: I agree, that would be really handy
<DBO> smspillaz, are you not of legal age?
<smspillaz> DBO: your stupid united states and it's 21 year old drinking age. why can't it be more like australia (18)
<DBO> smspillaz, because then we'd have drunk children everywhere!
<DBO> duh!
<RAOF> Be thankful they're not still prohibiting all forms of alcholol!
<RAOF> :P
<smspillaz> because we don't already have drunk children everywhere ...
<smspillaz> not being able to drink = meh not being able to go to the clubs = NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<DBO> we just banned caffeinated alcoholic beverages here in Michigan
<DBO> so yeah, we are heading back to the all out ban, no worries there
<DBO> smspillaz, you can go to most clubs, you just cant drink
<smspillaz> DBO: we had a 200% tax on "alchopops" (whatever the hell they are)
<smspillaz> DBO: oh really? So the rules regarding licenced venues are different then
<DBO> smspillaz, yes
<smspillaz> in australia you can't go to any place that serves alcohol without fodo until you're 18
<DBO> smspillaz, if a venue is 21+ it tends to be because its easier to make sure you dont serve minors
<smspillaz> hm
<smspillaz> heh
<smspillaz> actually
<smspillaz> the proof of age cards here don't actually say your DOB
<smspillaz> they just say "proof of age card"
<smspillaz> I wonder if I'd pass as 21
<smspillaz> (probably not)
<smspillaz> wow, this is wayyyy offtopic
<DBO> indeed
<DBO> to go a bit ontopic
<smspillaz> it's what happens when you don't sleep
<DBO> why does recordmydesktop have tons of artifacts in it
<DBO> when I use it with compiz + unity
<smspillaz> DBO: nvidia?
<DBO> yes
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah that's why
<DBO> thats a bad answer
<smspillaz> DBO: nvidia can't do vsync properly on full screen repaints
<DBO> wat?
<smspillaz> not even their windows drivers can get it right
<DBO> RAOF ^^ confirm?
<smspillaz> that's at least my experience
<RAOF> Not that specific issue, but nouveau *does* do video vsync significantly better than nvidia.
<RAOF> It wouldn't amaze me to find that nvidia doesn't vsync particularly well.
<DBO> RAOF, does it do power management yet?
<smspillaz> DBO: you're on a macbook pro right
<DBO> yes
<smspillaz> DBO: I'd approach noveau with caution, I think there could be some EFI issues still
<RAOF> Only in the nouveau kernel tree; some power management support should get merged for 2.6.38, and hence make its way into Natty.
<spikeb> is compiz+unity the default on the daily isos yet?
<DBO> RAOF, only some?
<DBO> spikeb, no
<RAOF> DBO: My understanding is that the developer working on it has dynamic reclocking and similar powermanagement stuff pretty much solid for his hardware.
<spikeb> ok
<smspillaz> RAOF: G80?
<DBO> RAOF, thats about the scariest sentence I ever read
<RAOF> smspillaz: Yeah; only nv5x+
<smspillaz> I love having the best supported card
<smspillaz> Its just like using linux and not being screwed
<RAOF> DBO: He's been reclocking his card thousands of times a second overnight.  That's moderately solid.
<DBO> RAOF, *his card* is the bit that scares me
<RAOF> Yeah. :)
<DBO> as you know, hardware generalizes in the same way that rocks float
<spikeb> heh
<RAOF> Would it reassure you to know that fglrx has more power-management code than the radeon kernel driver + mesa driver + DDX combined? :)
<smspillaz> DBO: do you mind if I can clean up the unity plugin code?
<smspillaz> DBO: you wrap a whole bunch of functions you don't need
<DBO> smspillaz, oh yeah the spare functions we never used?
<DBO> smspillaz, yeah go ahead
<smspillaz> yeah that's inefficien
<DBO> i know
<DBO> i just stole your example code
<smspillaz> I saw
<DBO> then from there its just been "but I might need that some day... might as well leave it until later"
<smspillaz> it seems to be the new rage round the ayatana circles
<smspillaz> though that's not very good considering that it's poorly formatted
<DBO> you remember when you play an RPG, and you get ammo for the Super KillMax 5000, but you never use it because you dont know whats around the corner?
<DBO> same mentality
<smspillaz> fair enough
<RAOF> Nice analogy!
<DBO> thanks
<spikeb> I rather like that analogy too
 * smspillaz was probably just going to go with the whole "you save money in the bank for a rainy day)
<DBO> I dont think todays youth would get that really
<smspillaz> you're right. SPEND IT ALL ON GOON
<DBO> first off, half of them are going to ask you what rain is, and the other half will ask what a bank is
<smspillaz> DBO: hahaha
<spikeb> haha
<DBO> either I am funny when I am tired, or you all are quite nice to me
<smspillaz> it really is the former
<smspillaz> not so much tired ... but ... delerious
<smspillaz> like that night when I started writing code inside of my law essay
<DBO> I write code in my sleep all the time
<smspillaz> and then almost handed the essay in with some code caught in the middle
<DBO> then I wake up and wonder where it all went
<DBO> its depressing...
<spikeb> haha smspillaz
<smspillaz> DBO: that must be a massive fml right there
<DBO> it is!
<DBO> the worst part of it is I have gotten really good at this
<smspillaz> DBO: We need to create a device to hook a comptuer up to your brain
<DBO> I'll code in my sleep
<DBO> wake up, and just write out what I coded whilst sleeping
<spikeb> i can sort of code in my sleep, but most certainly not while awake.
<DBO> and 90% of the time it will be an effective and creative solution to an earlier problem
<smspillaz> DBO: actually I get that too
<DBO> its weird
<smspillaz> DBO: although it's not really code, it's more like, wake up, and "crap i was meant to do it this way all along"
<smspillaz> "quick find a pen find a pen"
<DBO> I think in framework design
<DBO> so it starts as classes, then methods, then implementations
<DBO> and usually a monster pushing me down the stairs
<DBO> which somehow does not prevent me from typing
<DBO> aaanyhow, night all
<didrocks> good night DBO
<DBO> good night didrocks
<RAOF> Sleep productively :)
<DBO> that sounds like the catch phrase apple would use if they made a sleeping pill
<RAOF> No; it'd be “Sleep productive”
<DBO> yes
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, it seems from what I see there there is profile support in the gconf backend. I guess the profile switch is handled by libcompizconfig, right? (btw, I don't see your commit there about profile choice by the env variable)
<RAOF> Adjectival forms are for squares.
<DBO> you lost me
<DBO> I only speak english, not understand the rules
<RAOF> “Productively” is an adverb, modifying the verb “to sleep”.  So I was wrong, too.  *Adverbial* forms :)
 * RAOF restarts to test the new mesa hotness.
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh I need to commit that
<smspillaz> didrocks: also, yes profile suppor tis handed by lcc
<smspillaz> didrocks: basically when you switch profiles it copies the gconf tree over to the master one
<smspillaz> DBO: it looks like hooking the paint of one window seems more and more like a hack when I look at it
<smspillaz> DBO: maybe I should change the way CompWindowPaintList works and change it to something like PaintList <PaintableObject>
<smspillaz> DBO: so we can make Unity a PaintableObject with it's own draw callbacks
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, that's bad… but we will try to get something better for the gsettings backend if possible :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: the gsettings backend should load directly from the profile
<smspillaz> didrocks: the only reason the gconf backend does that is to maintain compatibility with the old gconf plugin
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, makes sense
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, thinking about people having ini backend and not the gconf backend, we should maybe rather ship the .xml file for the profile (which get automatically imported if you activate the gconf backend, right?)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I think compiz config will handle the change in backends
<didrocks> smspillaz: btw, if you don't have the time now, we can discuss about it a little bit later, just tell me when you have the time for that + looking at the transition script integrations (nice work on gconf btw!) and make dist
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, just gotta finish this paint thing first in nux
<didrocks> I saw a lot of i/o when switching with a new profile, right
<didrocks> so I guess it handles that :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'll have a look if we can ship the Profiles in /usr or /etc
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> didrocks: switching profiles between backends is always going to be expensive unfortunately
<smspillaz> didrocks: IMO if the user has chosen to use the ini backend we should just preserve that
<smspillaz> otherwise gconf as default
<smspillaz> in fact, gconf already is the default
<didrocks> smspillaz: right, the thing is that I want to profiles to be there for both
<didrocks> so, you mean, if I create a "bar" profile in gconf
<didrocks> and switch to ini
<didrocks> it will create the file for me?
 * didrocks tries
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, it doesn't create a profile, so we have to ship both :/
<kamstrup> didrocks: I assume we have glib 2.27/2.28 in Natty?
<didrocks> kamstrup: 2.27.3
<kamstrup> didrocks: cool
<kvalo> kamstrup: do I always need to call g_signal_handler_disconnect() during object destroy for signals connected with g_signal_connect()?
<kamstrup> kvalo: basically yes
<kvalo> kamstrup: damn, I have missed this altogether
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks again
<kamstrup> kvalo: if an object connects to its own signals it's less of an issue because the signals wont be emitted once the object is finalized
<kvalo> yeah
<kamstrup> kvalo: but if the signals are on another object, the other object will still emit signals, triggering the callbacks, when the first object is dwead
<kvalo> I learned this the hard way :)
 * kamstrup should alias make=make -j2
<kamstrup> kvalo: so did I :-)
<kvalo> no no, -j8! ;)
 * kvalo taps his i7
<kamstrup> kvalo: if you're hungry I can serve you a knuckle sandwich!
<kvalo> :9
<kamstrup> it's not good custom to belittle people who don't have an i7 ;-)
<kvalo> kamstrup: just to give you some motivation to buy a faster machine ;)
<kamstrup> kvalo: rest absolutely assured that I have plenty motivation to do that :-)
<didrocks> MacSlow: btw, do not forget the "QL/tooltip empty" for the release (kind reminder :))
<didrocks> MacSlow: oh, fix commited? (just received the email), awesome!
<MacSlow> didrocks, that is fixed in trunk for some days now
<didrocks> MacSlow: ok, but I don't have the time to run trunk. Awesome news :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, I always forget we ride different parts of the same wave :)
<didrocks> MacSlow: heh :)
<vish> hmm, is it a holiday in UK? seems no one from Canonical towers in online..
<vish> s/in/is
<kvalo> vish: I think it's not a holiday today
<kvalo> kamstrup: oh man, this one is huge: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-backend/+merge/41734
<kvalo> kamstrup: take your time, it's not urgent in any way
<kamstrup> kvalo: probably tomorrow before lunch, ok?
<kvalo> kamstrup: I tried to keep commits small so that it would be easier to review
<kvalo> kamstrup: even friday is ok
<lamalex> njpatel, what do you mean for "parenthesis on new line"
<njpatel> woops
<njpatel> brackets
<lamalex> haha ok
<njpatel> braces
<njpatel> even
<njpatel> fudge
<njpatel> that would be weird, eh?
<njpatel> if
<njpatel> (
<njpatel>   x == y
<njpatel> )
<njpatel> {
<lamalex> that's what I was thinking
<lamalex> and i was ready to quit
<njpatel>   return false;
<njpatel> }
<njpatel> lamalex, lol
<lamalex> njpatel, is that true for loops also?
<njpatel> yeah
<njpatel> basically everyone likes something different so I made the choice
<lamalex> yeah, that's fine as long as it's brackets and not parens :)
 * lamalex wants to be technical lead so he can make these kinds of decisions for people
<lamalex> .. someday
<njpatel> My usual approach to these problems is choose something I like or everyone hates, but I'd have had to invent a new way of doing braces to do that
<lamalex> haha
<lamalex> so I tried to comb my hair by cutting it this morning
<lamalex> didn't turn out well
<njpatel> pics or it didn't happen
<lamalex> njpatel, I'll bring the bag of hair to QA sprint
<lamalex> njpatel, and re: AddChild vs addChild- should all methods be pascal cased then?
<njpatel> I found an interesting bug on natty....when my computer attempts to sleep the graphics decides I only need 16bit color when it wakes up
<njpatel> lamalex, yeah, I think in unity.h/cpp and Launcher* there is some fooBar, but it all should be FooBar
<lamalex> yeah, unity.h was kind of the basis I used for headers/style
<lamalex> apparently not the right choice :{
<njpatel> lamalex, no, no, never use DBO's files for code style ;)
<lamalex> ha- yeah I seem to remember giving him lots of shit when I would review merges for Do
<njpatel> i'm going to make a precommit astyle hook when I'm bored
<njpatel> okay, my eyes are screwed thanks to this driver bug, going to reboot so I can code
<lamalex> hah, I forgot to remove that, "EAT IT, BITCH" line..
<lamalex> thanks kamstrup
<kamstrup> lamalex: lol, :-)
<lamalex> the astyle man page is full of /very/ nerdy references
<kamstrup> DeeModel is going to be ridiculously awesome when ported to GVariant
<njpatel> so, it seems my monitor is broken :(
<lamalex> <3 dee
<lamalex> I want to start a new project just to use dee..
<njpatel> I'm going to be  (1440*900)/(1920*1200) * 100 less productive
<dbarth> njpatel: we can still read you, even if you can't see us (are you typing blind?)
<njpatel> dbarth, no, no, I rebooted, But thanks for making me now think that when I type stuff it makes about as much sense if someone couldn't see what they are typing :)
<dbarth> :-D
<njpatel> Okay, time to make glib feel foolish
<lamalex> njpatel, could you look at kamstrup's comments? He had a question or two directed at you I'd like answered
<njpatel> sure
<njpatel> lamalex, just the dbus related one, right?
<lamalex> yeah
<lamalex> kamstrup, what is simpler about using a stack allocated GVariantBuilder?
<njpatel> done, basically leave it how it is until I add a proper object that will own the name
<kenvandine> kamstrup, DeeModel is going to be ridiculously awesome when i can use it in python :-D
 * kenvandine ducks 
<lamalex> kamstrup, kenvandine  DeeModel is going to be ridiculously awesome when i can use it in C#
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i suspect python will come first :)
<lamalex> not if RAOF ever writes his gobject-introspection parser/generator for mono...
<kenvandine> Dee is close to working with GIR in python
<lamalex> oh njpatel there were two things :P
<lamalex> StateIntrospection vs. Introspection
<njpatel> Introspection is nicer I guess, but it's not a big deal for me
<lamalex> kenvandine, please implement autocomplete for gwibber
<kenvandine> lamalex, we will
<lamalex> <3 da best
<kenvandine> it will be in the new vala client
<kenvandine> i hope :)
<kenvandine> if not 3.0, 3.2 :)
<kenvandine> just getting a usable pure gtk client has to come first
<lamalex> wow new vala client eh?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> depends on getting DeeModel working in python though, gwibber-service will provide the model
<lamalex> so gwibber-service will remain in python?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> not going to re-write all that just to get Dee :)
<lamalex> kamstrup, https://pastebin.canonical.com/40119/ is why DBusMethodCall was public. I need to put it in one of the GDBus structs- and if it's not public I get that error. Is there a way to define those structs in the header?
<njpatel> lamalex, can it just be a standard static C call inside the file? Seeing as it's a static C++ call anyway, that should work
<lamalex> njpatel, as in don't declare it in the header?
<njpatel> right
<lamalex> njpatel, how do I prototype those in the cpp file?
<lamalex> or do I just have to get the order right..
<njpatel> lamalex, the normal C way of prototyping at the top of the file
<njpatel> lamalex, basically it just a C function
<lamalex> yeah, that's what I thought
<njpatel> see IndicatorObjectFactoryRemove.cpp for instance
<lamalex> I was getting a weird compiler error
<lamalex> njpatel, that file are all normal class methods
<lamalex> /home/alex/Projects/unity/unity.si/src/IntrospectionDBusInterface.cpp:30: error: invalid conversion from ‘void (*)(GDBusConnection*)’ to ‘void (*)(GDBusConnection*, const gchar*, const gchar*, const gchar*, const gchar*, GVariant*, GDBusMethodInvocation*, void*)’
<lamalex> void DBusMethodCall (GDBusConnection*); looks like a fine prototype, right?
<njpatel> lamalex, IndicatorObjectFactoryRemote::on_proxy_ready_cb is just a normal C callback that links up to the C++ object after some validation checks
<njpatel> lamalex, the gpointer data ?
<njpatel> user_data, even
<lamalex> nevermind-- I'm missing so many arguments in that prototype
<lamalex> I'm a moron
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah, review my work plz :)
<DBO> on it you sexy sexy law student
<lamalex> smspillaz is a law student?
<lamalex> fancy
<njpatel> he studies law?
<smspillaz> DBO: also, after I finish the migration stuff with didrocks I'm going to take scissors to the unity plugin
<smspillaz> ahahahahahaahahahahahahaaha
<DBO> njpatel, no thats just my fantasy
<smspillaz> lamalex: njpatel: didn't you see when I got a law case submission caught in the compiz planet feet?
<didrocks> DBO: I'll keep him busy, do not worry :)
<smspillaz> *feed
 * smspillaz will lawyer your face
<njpatel> DBO, awww, I have a bunch of "keep 100ft away" orders that I was going to get his help with
<smspillaz> (IANAL!!! (yet))
<DBO> njpatel, yeah, in reality he studies Australian Law
<DBO> which is like bizarro canada law
<smspillaz> yeah, I'll section 279 you!
<njpatel> smspillaz, whenever I read that I read: I ANAL
<njpatel> sorry
<njpatel> DBO, oh, that's no use to anyone
<DBO> exactly
<smspillaz> actually, western australian criminal law is very different to english law actually
<smspillaz> njpatel: BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAAHHAAHAH
<smspillaz> I am actually laughing to hard right now
<DBO> njpatel, australian law is kinda a weird concept to me
<smspillaz> it seems we just cant get away from the innuendo today
<DBO> I mean they have already been convicted once
<DBO> in-your-endo
<smspillaz> DBO: I saw that one coming
<smspillaz> how I met your mother
 * njpatel refrains
<DBO> I can't help it
<DBO> every time someone says that word
<DBO> I *have* to quote The Todd
<smspillaz> *sigh*
<smspillaz> gee and I think the conversations I have with my friends at uni are bad ...
<DBO> also its from Scrubs not How I Met Your Mother
<njpatel> right, dumb youngsters getting it wrong
<DBO> Unity has 11 active reviews?
<njpatel> yeah, but most are for 0.2
<njpatel> I wonder if I can mark them as needs-fixing?
<lamalex> njpatel, in the cpp files there's a strong mix of void Method and void\nMethod
<lamalex> which is right
<njpatel> lamalex, void\nFoo::Method
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> but in the header files it's void Method
<njpatel> for the sake of not having to have screen-size terminals
<njpatel> lamalex, yes, we're special like that
<lamalex> ha
 * lamalex keeps his terminal screen-sized..
<njpatel> you don't have the Foo:: in header mostly, that's why
<DBO> smspillaz, why does your branch work?
<lamalex> right
<DBO> smspillaz, I really honestly dont understand how it works...
<njpatel> PanelIndicatorObjectEntryView::PanelIndicatorObjectEntryView ()
<njpatel> we really need to use namespaces
<smspillaz> DBO: because I'm a sexy sexy law student?
<DBO> smspillaz, no I want a real answer, then I'll humor your funny bone (set up)
<smspillaz> DBO: probably a lack of stack overflows
<smspillaz> I did see one or two calls to empty boost functiosn while mucking around with the clock on this machine though
<DBO> smspillaz, no seriously, to me it looks like your find would hit every single glPaint call
<smspillaz> DBO: oh right, you mean my paint thing
<smspillaz> DBO: basically it hooks every single GL window's glDraw call
<DBO> wait, window is a list?
<smspillaz> screen->windows () is
<smspillaz> basicaly it hooks every window's call to glDraw, and if the window is above the nux windows it draws the nux windows underneath
<smspillaz> otherwise it draws them on top
<DBO> you can walk screen->windows () by doing window->prev???
<smspillaz> yes
<DBO> THATS AWESOME
<smspillaz> doubly linked lists bitches?
<smspillaz> DBO: there is also screen->reverseWindows ()
<DBO> well window I did not expect to be a node
<DBO> since its of type CompWindow
<smspillaz> it behaves like a node and like a list iter
<DBO> also
<DBO> stop abusing C++
<smspillaz> C++ was designed to be abused?
<DBO> it was
<DBO> it really was
<smspillaz> you should see how much I abuse boost in my other projects
<smspillaz> (non compiz related)
<dbarth> brb
<DBO> smspillaz, really that sounds to me like "you should see how amazing unmaintainable my other projects are"
<DBO> smspillaz, you are +1 to merge
<didrocks> DBO: stop distracting him, we are working!!! :p
<DBO> didrocks, aren't you still on strike? :P
<didrocks> DBO: not yet, but my strike time will begin in 20 minutes, so we need compiz uploaded first :p
<didrocks> uploading*
<didrocks> DBO: isn't thanksgiving btw?
<DBO> i thought that was friday
<smspillaz> oh right
<smspillaz> tomorrow it's slapsgiving
<smspillaz> totally forgot
<smspillaz> oh what's worse is that the fb event time starts at 10:00AM
<DBO> oh wow
<smspillaz> ... right when I have a driving lesson
<didrocks> DBO: I'm not American, I don't know, it was a real question :)
<DBO> didrocks, seems that it is in fact tomorrow
<DBO> didrocks, as you can tell, I dont have anything to do on thanksgiving, so you will be seeing me
<didrocks> DBO: you should get some rest somtimes :)
<DBO> social lives are overrates
<DBO> overrated
<smspillaz> thanksgiving is deprecated here
<smspillaz> DBO: famous last words in college
<DBO> smspillaz, are you merging?
<smspillaz> DBO: oh right, I need to do that
<DBO> please
<smspillaz> I'll have to admit, I'm a bit bzr retarded
<DBO> i will merge after
<smspillaz> how exactly do I do that
<DBO> do you have a branch of trunk
<DBO> bzr branch lp:unity
<DBO> cd unity
<DBO> bzr merge lp:YOURBRANCH
<DBO> bzr commit
<smspillaz> ok
<DBO> bzr push
<smspillaz> done
<smspillaz> merge yours and then I will start cleaning the hell out of the unity plugin code
<DBO> smspillaz, i dont see your merge in trunk
<smspillaz> DBO: the push failed for some reason
<smspillaz> fixing
<smspillaz> it probably doesn't like the clock changes caused by booting into windows and then osx today
<DBO> smspillaz?
<smspillaz> DBO: argh I lost the console to this machine
<smspillaz> DBO: done
<smspillaz> wait
<DBO> O_o
<smspillaz> DBO: argh wth
<smspillaz> it's saying I have no new revisions to push
<smspillaz> I hate to say it bug
<smspillaz> http://whygitisbetterthanx.com
 * smspillaz hids
<smspillaz> *hides
<DBO> screw it I will merge your branch
<smspillaz> just mreged it now
<smspillaz> authenticating
<smspillaz> cool done
<smspillaz> actually
<smspillaz> done
<DBO> perfect
<DBO> thank you
<smspillaz> :)(
<smspillaz> :)
<DBO> smspillaz, are you sure we are not painting every frame twice now?
<smspillaz> DBO: no we aren't
<smspillaz> DBO: that var gets reset at the beginning of every glPaintOutput
<DBO> something weird is going on actually
<DBO> smspillaz, yeah it can be painted twice
<smspillaz> hum
<DBO> smspillaz, the case where it gets painted twice happens when a window is painted over it
<DBO> open a menu
<smspillaz> have a look if glPaintOutput is being called twice
<smspillaz> dont see it
<DBO> make your wallpaper solid white
<DBO> its easy to see then
<DBO> if you open a menu such that it overlaps the launcher
<smspillaz> ah right now I see it
<smspillaz> hmm I'll have to look into that
<smspillaz> do you mind if I can do that after I get this migration stuff done?
<DBO> how long on that?
<smspillaz> DBO: err depends on if something works
<smspillaz> it's taking a long time write
<DBO> can you switch to this then
<smspillaz> is it critical?
<DBO> yeah
<smspillaz> :/
<smspillaz> ok I'll have a look then
<DBO> the background flickers quite often
<DBO> every time notify osd comes up
<DBO> so whenever it is painting under a window
<smspillaz> hm
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> notify-send "test"
<DBO> then mouse over the launcher
<DBO> boom, double render
<smspillaz> notify-send sigabrts for me
<DBO> awesome
<smspillaz> DBO: can you put an fprintf in glPaintOutput and one in preparePaint and see if glPaintOutput is getting called twice after a preparePaint
<smspillaz> ?
<smspillaz> that's the only reason I can think of it for it rendering twice
<DBO> smspillaz, I see the problem
<smspillaz> ah? what is it?
<DBO> you put the check in the wrong place
<DBO> in glDraw
<DBO> it should be checking doShellRepaint in multiple places
<DBO> outside and inside the loop
<DBO> since unity has multiple input windows
<smspillaz> it only needs to check it where we call paintDisplay ()
<smspillaz> unless we call paintDisplay in other places too
<smspillaz> yeah, that's not the problem, unless I missed some obscure code path
<DBO> smspillaz, yeah that fixed it
<smspillaz> O.o
<DBO> you'll see the fix when I push it
<smspillaz> DBO: where did you put the check?
<DBO> for (CompWindow *w = window; w && uScreen->doShellRepaint; w = w->prev)
<DBO> there
<smspillaz> ah right
<smspillaz> yeah yeah that makes sense
<DBO> yes indeed
<smspillaz> actually
<smspillaz> actually
<smspillaz> more obvious solution
<smspillaz> after calling paintDisplay
<DBO> no we are not putting the check in paintDisplay
<smspillaz> break ()
<DBO> i thought of that
<smspillaz> break;
<DBO> i thought of that too
<smspillaz> sure ?
<DBO> its possible that paintDisplay does not actually paint
<DBO> for some reason
<DBO> in other words, we should assume paintDisplay is a black box
<smspillaz> but putting the check into the for loop is going to have the same effect as just breaking after paintDisplay () ...
<smspillaz> except that it will be slower
<DBO> no it wont
<DBO> you are talking MAYBE an extra instruction
<DBO> i can live without the fraction of a nanosecond that will take
<smspillaz> DBO: try break after paintDisplay ()
<smspillaz> I'm 100% certain it will also work
<smspillaz> also much cleaner
<DBO> I am too
<cyphermox> njpatel, kvalo, anybody else: the NM indicator patch is slowly taking form, here's how it looks right now: http://twitpic.com/39s20s
<DBO> thats not the point smspillaz
<DBO> the point is we should treat paintDisplay as a black box
<DBO> not make assumptions about its implementation
<DBO> in other words say for some reason we decide to add a check into paintDisplay in the future
<DBO> this check determines if nux is ready to paint or not
<DBO> if not, it doesn't paint
<smspillaz> DBO: oh I see
<DBO> now you get it :)
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> because I was going to say
<DBO> yeah I see how right now it makes no difference
<smspillaz> the current paintDisplay () always sets doShellRepaint to false
<DBO> but the idea is to never rely on a side effect
<smspillaz> fair enough
<DBO> please please remember that as you program, so important :)
<smspillaz> heh
<njpatel> cyphermox, Nice!
<DBO> cyphermox, you are a gentleman and a scholar, I salute you
<cyphermox> DBO, not such a huge feat. the code for nm-applet is clear and nice, so it makes it easy to integrate things
 * cyphermox goes back to hacking. I may fall offline regularly :)
<DBO> smspillaz, last major issue
<DBO> smspillaz, when using the wall plugin to change workspaces and having a notify-osd notification up
<DBO> something bad happens
<DBO> smspillaz, other than that, I am so very happy with this work
<cyphermox> njpatel, if you're interested, there should in theory be daily builds showing up here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+recipe/nm-indicator, but it seems the chroots are unhappy right now
<DBO> smspillaz, also the "something bad that happens" is not introduced by you, it was there before but I couldn't fix it
<smspillaz> DBO: maybe we need to put a check and paintDisplay into glPaintTransformedScreen ?
<smspillaz> *Output
<smspillaz> that was my guess since I hit something like that too
<njpatel> cyphermox, definitely interested, will try them out tomorrow after I've made the unity release
<njpatel> cyphermox, thanks for the link!
<DBO> smspillaz, whatever makes it work
<smspillaz> DBO: *shrug*
<cyphermox> njpatel, it directly replaces nm-applet though, so you'll want to be careful :)
<njpatel> heh, will do :)
<lamalex> DBO, make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/alex/Projects/uni
<lamalex> uh
<lamalex> I mean
<lamalex> DBO, http://pastebin.com/3n14P8QA
<DBO> lamalex, bamf doesn't crash
<DBO> Im calling solar ray on this one
<lamalex> it just did dog
<DBO> SOLAR RAY
<lamalex> a bunch of times
<lamalex> like, it was A PROBLEM
<DBO> priv->connection = dbus_g_bus_get (DBUS_BUS_SESSION, &error); <--- that call failed
<DBO> dude wtf did you do to dbus?
<smspillaz> who me?
<DBO> no, launi
<smspillaz> ah right :)
<DBO> why is it that QA guys have the worlds most broken machines?
<smspillaz> that line of code appears in compiz so I was just checking
<DBO> lamalex, it didn't crash, it aborted due to an ability to connect to the bus
<lamalex> i dont care why it did it- make it not happen!
<DBO> is dbus working on your system?
<DBO> its trivial for me to make it not crash, but you wont get any launchers
<lamalex> yeah
<DBO> its not crashing really
<DBO> but yeah I see your point
<DBO> you want me to fix dbus for you
<lamalex> yeah
<lamalex> and a foot rub please
<DBO> lamalex, it should have printed out a console message
<DBO> i need that message
<lamalex> DBO, I think no launchers is better than crashing
<lamalex> umm everything should be in that gdb log?
<DBO> aborting
<DBO> its not
<DBO> i need the stdout
<lamalex> that's all I have
<DBO> g_error ("Failed to open connection to bus: %s", error != NULL ? error->message : "Unknown");
<lamalex> why wouldn't stdout go into the gdb log- that's retarded
<DBO> you should get a message that looks like that
<lamalex_> njpatel, pushing state-introspection fixes
<lamalex_> njpatel, Im going to hold off on fixing the use of g_variant_builder to use stack allocation- it's segfaulting for some reason and I think getting it in is more important than making it ideal (according to kamstrup)
<njpatel> lamalex, that's fine, easily can be another merge request
<njpatel> lamalex, I'll have a look at your merge again in 10mins
<lamalex> njpatel, ok. sounds good
<lamalex> wow so rolling releases
<lamalex> I wonder if that makes didrocks' job easier or harder
<didrocks> lamalex: source? :)
<lamalex> didrocks, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/23/darily_ubuntu_updates/
<lamalex> DBO, that hard lock on alt-tab happens all of the fing time
<didrocks> lamalex: well, let's see, thanks for the source! :)
<DBO> lamalex, nothing i can do about that right now
<njpatel> lamalex, (reviewing) you have a merge conflict with trunk
<lamalex> njpatel, ok- will fix
<lamalex> also I figured out my error with g_variant_builder_init segfaulting
<lamalex> so I'll do both now
<njpatel> lamalex, bah, okay so I approved pending the conflict being resolved
<njpatel> lamalex, can take a look at the g_variant thing once you've pushed to your branch again :)
<lamalex> k
<njpatel> I'm using Claws mail right now
<njpatel> it's actually quite fun
<njpatel> quite robust
<lamalex> njpatel, conflict fixed
<njpatel> cool, did you push up your g_variant stuff too?
<didrocks> ok, will work a little bit offline, see you!
<DBO> review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.trash-can/+merge/41781
<seiflotfy_> ok any unity hacker around
<seiflotfy_> i am having toruble adding new groups
<seiflotfy_> only 2 groups show up
<seiflotfy_> although i added 10
<seiflotfy> jcastro, there?
<seiflotfy> DBO jcastro and rickspencer3
<seiflotfy> http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2010/11/unity-place-people-day-3/
<seiflotfy> :)
<boulabiar> seiflotfy, the bg e is for enlightenment ?
<fagan> boulabiar: its for elementary
<boulabiar> thanks
#ayatana 2010-11-25
<smspillaz> awesome, got the transition stuff hooked up with with the compiz launcher
<spikeb> :)
<smspillaz> DBO: ping
<smspillaz> DBO: I don't see this wall issue here (intel)
<smspillaz> DBO: due to some driver bug I can't get unity running on this nvidia laptop (it's my fault, fubar'd)
<smspillaz> DBO: could you pastebin the output of compiz in a terminal when it happens? maybe the plugins are loading a weird oorder
<smspillaz> DBO: basically, the unityshell plugin should always come last, no matter what
<smspillaz> erm well it should always come last in theory, but due to the way you've written it it needs to come before scale and expo (I'll need to fix that, you are initializing actiosn all wrong)
<smspillaz> bbl 1h
<DBO> smspillaz, you here?
<smspillaz> DBO: pong
<DBO> i figured out the problem
<DBO> you are right
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah sorry, I would have been here except that my internet went down
<DBO> it has to do with transformed painting
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah thought so
<DBO> we must respect the clip mask
<DBO> so we get multiple render passes now (annoying but okay)
<DBO> which will... be interesting to try to make work
<smspillaz> DBO: didn't just putting a if (doShellRepaint) paintDisplay (region); in glPaintTransformedOutput () work?
<DBO> yes and no
<DBO> it gets rid of the flicker
<smspillaz> glPaintTransformedOutput can sometimes get called instead of glPaintOutput
<DBO> however it comes at the cost of multiple rendering on top of each other
<DBO> no
<DBO> glPaintOutput gets called
<smspillaz> ah right, yes you are right
<smspillaz> my bad
<DBO> then glPaintTransformedOutput gets called inside
<smspillaz> I'm pretty sure there was a corner case where only one of the two would get called
<smspillaz> DBO: in any case, I don't see the issue- try loading unityshell last
<smspillaz> well third last
<smspillaz> scale and expo last
<DBO> why?
<smspillaz> it puts it at the back of the paint queue
<DBO> really...
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> that's how WRAP/UNWRAP works
<smspillaz> well, the compiz++ equavilent anyways
<DBO> smspillaz, yeah no dice
<DBO> still screws up
<smspillaz> even with unityshell very last?
<DBO> whoa
<DBO> wait
<DBO> you paint in transformed
<DBO> and put unity last
<DBO> and it works
<DBO> fuck
<smspillaz> wooo!
<DBO> no wait
<DBO> nope
<DBO> broken
<smspillaz> :(
<smspillaz> you had my hopes up there DBO
<DBO> sorry
<smspillaz> it's weird
<smspillaz> because it works fine her
<smspillaz> *here
<DBO> smspillaz, you have to open something that nux paints under
<DBO> like a notification
<smspillaz> if only notify send didn't segfault here
<smspillaz> maybe an update fixed
 * smspillaz updates
<smspillaz> DBO: I got the settings migration working btw
<smspillaz> DBO: what exactly is the issue when you switch with wall?
<smspillaz> it paints twice?
<DBO> well when I put it last
<DBO> wall paints on top of unity
<DBO> so you get a swipe effect
<smspillaz> that should not happen
<smspillaz> unityshell last = unityshell paints last
<DBO> no
<DBO> because the transformed paints
<smspillaz> it should still paint last
<smspillaz> since it's at the back of the glPaintTransformedOutput queue
<smspillaz> unless
<smspillaz> wait
<smspillaz> unless some plugin is calling glPaintTransformedOutput inside of it's own glPaintOutput
<smspillaz> and that would cause our glPaintTransformedOutput to get called
<smspillaz> although plugins that do that are stupid
<smspillaz> they should set PAINT_SCREEN_TRANSFORMED_OUTPUTS_MASK
<DBO> smspillaz, thats exactly what is happening
<smspillaz> ugh fuck me
<smspillaz> I hate this stupid design
<smspillaz> I'm going to send davidr a bill
<smspillaz> DBO: what happens when you remove the paint calls in glPaintTransformedOutput ?
<smspillaz> DBO: actually
<DBO> it paints on top
<smspillaz> DBO: in glPaintTransformedOutput make sure you check AFTER calling gScreen->glPaintTransformedOutput in that function
<DBO> if we could tell when a paint transformed output was going to happen
<smspillaz> that will paint on top
<DBO> the problem is painting under a window (when the window test hits)
<DBO> otherwise it works
<kvalo> morning
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah
<DBO> yeah?
<smspillaz> DBO: we should catch transformed screen and not paint under windows when that happens
<smspillaz> that's fairly easy to do
<DBO> it will still double paint
<DBO> or wait...
<smspillaz> how come
<DBO> i dont know
<DBO> but okay
<DBO> it only works if we load AFTER wall
<smspillaz> DBO: screen -> transformed -> windows
<smspillaz> I'll look into that for you
<smspillaz> also
<smspillaz> go to bed
<smspillaz> ;-)
<DBO> hold on
<DBO> I almost have it working
<smspillaz> hm?
<smspillaz> I would be working on it, except that I'm waiting for this dist upgrade to finish
<smspillaz> argh wtf is causing this
<smspillaz> DBO: have you noticed a weird hang when you do metacity --replace &&
<DBO> yeah it happens
<smspillaz> argh
<smspillaz> since I checked with gdb
<smspillaz> and I get this
<smspillaz> ?? ()
<smspillaz> ?? ()
<smspillaz> ?? ()
<DBO> okay I have a fix
<smspillaz> Corrupt Stack ?
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> it works now
<smspillaz> cool
<DBO> yes thats a corrupt stack
<smspillaz> awesome, what's your fix?
<DBO> basically we *dont* paint in transformed
<DBO> but if we see a transformed paint call
<DBO> we disable the window matching paint
<DBO> and force a paint at the end of the cycle
<smspillaz> sure, that would work
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> its what you suggested
<DBO> transform is a weird situation
<DBO> and transient
<lamalex> hmm I kinda think my disk is failing..
<lamalex> my computer has been acting reallll wonky tonight
<lamalex> fans going nuts, db access being very slow
<lamalex> GOOD THINK IT'S ALMOST BLACK FRIDAY?
<RAOF> And the black friday super lenovo sales? :)
<smspillaz> (too bad I spent all my monies on muse tickets)
<smspillaz> </fanboyism>
<RAOF> smspillaz: Have you been to one of their live shows before?  They're pretty kickarse.
<smspillaz> RAOF: I went in january to BDO
<smspillaz> RAOF: mind = blown
<smspillaz> RAOF: I was at the front
<RAOF> And that's a pretty half-arsed Muse show :)
<smspillaz> I knoq
<RAOF> They can't do all their fancy lightshow stuff at the BDO :)
<smspillaz> BUT I am going in december
<RAOF> My brother's going up to Sydney to catch them; I presume they're also playing in Perth?
<smspillaz> at least they have some sense to not reject perth like 99% of all other bands
<RAOF> I don't know why bands would reject Perth - you've got an awesome music scene.
<smspillaz> I know :(
<smspillaz> I was going to go to BDO this year
<smspillaz> and then crystal castles wasn't coming to perth
<RAOF> Heh.  The Dandy Warhols came all the way down to Hobart this time :)
<smspillaz> so I just thought "argghghghg!"
<smspillaz> RAOF: :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: yeah, poor hobart
<RAOF> Well, the Cat Empire have played here at least *twice*, so it's not all bad :)
<smspillaz> :)
<RAOF> Now *there's* a band to see live!
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> ♪ You look good / Good morning / I'm up before the sun can breeeaaaaak ♫
<didrocks> thanks for the musical morning RAOF :)
<RAOF> Everyone needs Good Morning by the Dandy Warhols as their alarm music :)
<didrocks> :)
 * lamalex just saw them last week or so
<didrocks> well, my alarm clock was compiz plugin main FTBFS on the buildd. Of course, it built perfectly yesterday evening here…
<smspillaz> didrocks: I got the settings migration working ^.^
<smspillaz> looking into this hang on --replace now
<didrocks> smspillaz: huhu, nice!
<didrocks> smspillaz: I didn't reproduced it with the glibmm branch now
<didrocks> reproduce*
<smspillaz> ah ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: you still get it reliably?
<smspillaz> it must be an ABI mismatch thing
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes
<smspillaz> didrocks: I
<smspillaz> I'm rekompiling now
<didrocks> smspillaz: on, in that case :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: btw, the main plugin merger is broken
<smspillaz> didrocks: hm?
<didrocks> smspillaz: the git is empty
<smspillaz> didrocks: do git submodule init git submodule update
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> ok, will know for next time
<didrocks> right now, I carry those as a patch for the 3 submodules
<didrocks> but it FTBFS on the buildd and works there: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59575447/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.compiz-fusion-plugins-main_0.9.2.1-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> smspillaz: any idea? ^
<didrocks> /build/buildd/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.9.2.1/wall/src/wall.cpp:591:15: error: 'class CompScreen' has no member named 'grabbed'
<didrocks> I don't think I've a more advanced version of compiz-core itself locally
<smspillaz> didrocks: sounds like it's picking up 0.8 headers?
<didrocks> hum? do you think, let me check…
 * DBO dances
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh wait
<smspillaz> didrocks: no your core is too old
<didrocks> Get:84 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/ natty/main compiz-core i386 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop-0ubuntu3 [377 kB]
<smspillaz> or I forgot to push something
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum? why did it built there?
 * didrocks puzzled
<smspillaz> since I added ::grabbed () to CompScreen to make wall build
<smspillaz> err
 * DBO waves at didrocks
<smspillaz> to make wall edges thing works
<didrocks> hey DBO! How are you?
<DBO> I implemented awesome, again
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, I should see a doctor then, I get it built locally with no issue… and I don't think I updated my local compiz-core
<DBO> thats 2 nights in a row
<didrocks> DBO: ahah, the next release is going to get it? :)
<smspillaz> DBO: win
<DBO> didrocks, when is the next release?
<didrocks> oh crap :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: I have the glibmm branch installed
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, I have the new method to CompScreen…
<didrocks> all is explained then, ok :)
<didrocks> DBO: depends on how many beers you can promess :)
<didrocks> DBO: more seriously, I think in 4/5 hours
<DBO> uhm...
<MacSlow> greetings
<DBO> MacSlow, want to do a merge?
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah
<didrocks> hey MacSlow
<DBO> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.autohide-like-a-boss/+merge/41813
<didrocks> ok, getting the gsettings things finished now that njpatel merged is branch :)
<didrocks> his*
<MacSlow> DBO, I've to finish something else first
<DBO> alrighty
<didrocks> hum, bzr pull -> nothing new in trunk
<didrocks> I bet I saw a "merged" set manually by njpatel
<didrocks> he lied!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> yeah, it's not in trunk (https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/favorite-store-update/+merge/41783)
<DBO> didrocks, can you merge that then?
<didrocks> DBO: well, he fixed but didn't push his fix I think
<DBO> ah
<DBO> that liar
<didrocks> DBO: so the old branch seems to be the one you refused
<DBO> he lies
<DBO> likea  rub
<didrocks> :)
<DBO> like a rug
<didrocks> let me insult him on the merge :)
<didrocks> (badly of course)
<didrocks> smspillaz: btw, it seems you didn't store your canonical email adress to your launchpad account (there is no match on your name: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk)
<smspillaz> didrocks: weird
<didrocks> smspillaz: just add your canonical email address to your launchpad page: https://launchpad.net/~smspillaz
<didrocks> that will fix it :)
<DBO> im so tired
<didrocks> DBO: go to bed, easy fix :)
<DBO> didrocks, can you test my branch
<DBO> please
<DBO> didrocks, just confirm it works: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.autohide-like-a-boss/+merge/41813
<didrocks> DBO: sure, no requirements on nux/bamf?
<DBO> didrocks, no
<didrocks> (still have last week version)
<didrocks> nice
<DBO> just make sure to fresh cmake
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> smspillaz: just to confirm, local extension (in ~/.compiz-1) are preferred on system ones, right?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> smspillaz: thanks :)
<DBO> i swear to god I am losing my sanity much faster than predicted
<didrocks> DBO: well, we noticed that for you long ago… :)
 * didrocks runs
<didrocks> your  branch look very nice!
<DBO> thank you
<DBO> did you try minimizing?
<didrocks> I like it :)
<didrocks> oh no
<didrocks> excellent!
<DBO> its designed to work with the zoom animation
<DBO> also make a window go urgent
<DBO> that has a fun effect as well
<didrocks> oh nice as well!
<smspillaz> didrocks: I fixed the hang btw, pushing
<didrocks> also, there is this "law-fitt" branch merged in it
<didrocks> smspillaz: waow, already?
<didrocks> \o/
<smspillaz> yeah turns out we were freeing shit while it was being executed
<DBO> didrocks, no that was a trunk merge
<didrocks> DBO: it's nice in any case :)
<DBO> :)
<didrocks> DBO: just a note: I was seetings it hilighted the launcher background for unstarted app
<didrocks> DBO: it doesn't make it anymore
<DBO> what?
<didrocks> yeah, I get some kind of "light on and off"
<didrocks> probably just a bug, I'll file one when I can reproduce it reliably
<DBO> oh what you are seeing is startup notification
<DBO> so there is a "starting" animation
<DBO> it slowly fades in and out
<didrocks> DBO: ok, maybe it was the startup notification then
<DBO> close evolution then start it again (takes about 2 seconds)
<DBO> you can see it
<spikeb> does the minimize action point to the launcher?
<DBO> yes
<didrocks> DBO: the launcher is polished with those effects
<DBO> I love this shit
<spikeb> this is great.
<DBO> I am going to do intelihide tomorrow
<didrocks> DBO: it's much nicer than the spinning cursor alone :)
<didrocks> intelihide?
<DBO> so in autohide right now
<didrocks> because you removed the timeout?
<DBO> it is hidden unless you move the mouse over the BFB
<DBO> in intellihide
<DBO> it will unhide itself whenever there is no reason for it to hide
<DBO> like when there are no open windows
<DBO> or when there are no windows obstructing the launcher
<DBO> hence
<DBO> intellihide
<didrocks> hum, nice idea :)
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> i did it for docky
<DBO> everyone loved it
<didrocks> nice (sorry, I used cairo-dock :))
<didrocks> when I use some dock, which was… 30 minutes of my life?
<DBO> didrocks, I understand, you dont want to choose between me and neil
<didrocks> well, 35 with awn and playing/spreading the icons :)
<DBO> anyhow
<DBO> i really feel loopy
<DBO> so
<DBO> goodnight
<DBO> morning
<DBO> whatever
<didrocks> DBO: you hadn't this cool and unuseful efffects with icons!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> DBO: good night dude
<didrocks> DBO: nice work!
<DBO> cheers :)
<DBO> oh
<DBO> please poke johnlea about these changes if you see him
<didrocks> MacSlow: but I have a bad announce for you: still no tooltip with this branch
<DBO> he'll be interested to hear about it
<didrocks> DBO: sure, will do
<didrocks> DBO: when did you merge trunk?
<murrayc> didrocks: What was the glibmm problem? Can I help?
<murrayc> smspillaz too
<didrocks> murrayc: wasn't related to glibmm, the issue was in the glibmm branch with compiz :)
<didrocks> ok, the 24
<didrocks> so yesterday
<didrocks> MacSlow: so, with yesterday trunk, still no tooltip/ql
<murrayc> didrocks: compiz is using glibmm? compiz is C++?
<didrocks> murrayc: since 0.9, yes, smspillaz rocked this
<smspillaz> s/me/onestone and me/
<murrayc> Any particular reason?
<murrayc> And what does it use from glibmm?
<smspillaz> because C++ is awesome
<smspillaz> oh glibmm is a lot easier to integrate into existing classes
<murrayc> Has the compiz maintainer changed? Or was it always C++?
<smspillaz> because you don't have all that gboolean/bool type conversion nightmare
<murrayc> gboolean/bool is not a type conversion nightmare.
<murrayc> (I am the glibmm maintainer)
<smspillaz> murrayc: no, davidr stoped developing it after version 0.5, danny, dennis and (recently I) picked it up since then
<smspillaz> murrayc: hi!
 * hyperair still believes smspillaz debugged something wrongly and got the wrong impression. about gboolean and bool.
<murrayc> Ah that makes sense then.
<murrayc> Is that branch not here? http://cgit.compiz.org/
<smspillaz> murrayc: we were hitting stack overflow issues when doing foo boost::fucntion <somefunc>.callback (); return foo
<smspillaz> murrayc: let me grab it for you
<hyperair> smspillaz: i still haven't seen that interesting use case where gboolean -> bool goes from false to true.
<murrayc> smspillaz: Sounds rather strange.
<smspillaz> hyperair: murrayc: it was a weird race  condition / stack overflow thing that only happened very rarely
<murrayc> smspillaz: So you are using boost::signals instead of libsigc++?
<smspillaz> murrayc: yes
<smspillaz> murrayc: boost::function rather
 * hyperair wonders why
<murrayc> smspillaz: Doesn't sound like something that bool would help with much.
<smspillaz> because boost is made of win?
<murrayc> Boost has an unstable API/ABI.
<hyperair> smspillaz: but boost's signals are slower than libsigc++'s
<murrayc> hyperair: That's not necessarily true.
<murrayc> And not very relevant.
<smspillaz> murrayc: oh, this was a problem when moving from the C based glib (sizeof gboolean != sizeof bool)
<hyperair> murrayc: it was benchmarked to be true.
<smspillaz> hyperair: we don't use boost::signals
<hyperair> smspillaz: but that really shouldn't matter. i don't see how false => nonzero int
<smspillaz> hyperair: we used boost::function
<murrayc> gtkmm/glibmm would use boost signals if the API/ABI was stable.
<hyperair> hm that's interesting
<smspillaz> murrayc: actually as soon as C++0x hits (hurry up!) you won't need boost
<smspillaz> since C++0x is practically just libstdc++ + boost
<murrayc> smspillaz: No, signals will _not_ be in C++0x.
<smspillaz> well, signals wont be there
<smspillaz> but function objects will be
<murrayc> Is Unity still going to use compiz?
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> problems?
<murrayc> I'm just surprised at the rather arbitrary changes in an important project. Nevermind.
<smspillaz> murrayc: ah ok. it was for a number of reasons
<murrayc> And I think you'll have a world of pain with boost.
<smspillaz> boost is quite nice
<smspillaz> we don't use it in unity
<smspillaz> but we do use it in compiz
<murrayc> API and ABI.
<smspillaz> (only the very basic bits though)
<smspillaz> like the bits they haven't changed for years (eg boost::function)_
<murrayc> Or can you just copy in the files for boost::function? Maybe it has no library.
<hyperair> murrayc: how unstable is their A[PB]I anyway?
<smspillaz> it's just templates
<hyperair> murrayc: and at least the header-only libraries are pretty safe to use imo
<murrayc> hyperair: Oficially: completely.
<murrayc> hyperair: OK. Then if I was you I would copy the files into compiz to avoid the where-is-boost-now configure check dance.
<smspillaz> murrayc: boost.cmake
<hyperair> murrayc: i don't develop compiz. smspillaz does.
<smspillaz> figues all that out for you
<smspillaz> hi!
<murrayc> s/configure/CMake/
<hyperair> murrayc: i'm just a random *mm user
<murrayc> What could possibly go wrong then.
<smspillaz> hehe
<murrayc> CMake is another recent change, right?
 * hyperair still doesn't understand the benefits of cmake.
<smspillaz> murrayc: when we rewrote compiz we rewrote several things
<smspillaz> murrayc: buildsystem, rendering system, etc
<smspillaz> murrayc: reparenting
<hyperair> i reckon that i could write an autofoo build sys for compiz++ in less than the amount of lines used in cmake
<smspillaz> hyperair: cmake is good because because you can have much smarter build functions
<smspillaz> and it's also a lot faster
<hyperair> smspillaz: how much smarter?
<murrayc> Rather hand-wavy
<hyperair> i get that configure is slow, but make is pretty damn fast.
<murrayc> Anyway, I started off tying to be helpful and now I'm just being annoying. Sorry.
<hyperair> if you don't do recursive automake.
<smspillaz> murrayc: hehe, no worry :)
<smspillaz> murrayc: BTW did you want to see how we are using glibmm in case I accidentally abused it?
<murrayc> smspillaz: Sure.
<murrayc> But if you don't take my advice about boost seriously you might not want to bother with my glibmm advice.
<smspillaz> murrayc: http://git.compiz.org/~dbo/compiz-with-glib-mainloop/tree/src/screen.cpp?h=glibmm-experimental#n113
<smspillaz> murrayc: oh, I'm considering it
<smspillaz> murrayc: in fact I'm actually thinking of making the serialization stuff optional at build time
<murrayc> At the least, using sigc::slot instead of boost::function would mean you have one less dependency and possibly a slightly smaller overall code size, but you already chose C++ so code size probably is not so important to you.
<murrayc> (Because glibmm depends on libsigc++.)
<smspillaz> murrayc: the code size is actually smaller with C++ when you look at the bigger picture
<smspillaz> murrayc: yeah
<smspillaz> murrayc: I could probably look into it
<murrayc> smspillaz: How?
<smspillaz> murrayc: all the plugins are about 400 lines smaller
<murrayc> smspillaz: I suspect your code size is _still_ more, for reasons that I can rarely explain.
<smspillaz> murrayc: core is bigger though
<murrayc> Well, yes.
<smspillaz> but that is because there are a whole bunch of templates in it now
<smspillaz> murrayc: maybe I will look into using sigc though now that you say it
<murrayc> Sorry, I don't use the IOSource stuff so I can't judge it. I see many people on the mailing list using it though.
<smspillaz> murrayc: ah ok
<smspillaz> murrayc: no problem :)
<smspillaz> murrayc: yeah, if we can remove sigc then I can probably make the serialization bits optional
<smspillaz> errr remove boost
<smspillaz> boost::function, rather
<smspillaz> and then we can remove the hard dep on boost
<njpatel> morning
<murrayc> Anyway, I guess it's nice for Openismus that you are using C++ and glibmm. We've worked on ayatana before.
<smspillaz> murrayc: :)
<smspillaz> murrayc: yeah I used glibmm instead of glib because glibmm is a little easier to integrate into the compiz code
<smspillaz> the more I think of it, the more I think sigc will be a good idea
<murrayc> Well, yes, if compiz is C++.
<smspillaz> the only problem is that we already use boost ... a lot
<smspillaz> so all that code needs to be updated
<murrayc> Do you use giomm?
<smspillaz> no not yet because we don't do any IO
<murrayc> Watch out for this bug if you are using Glib::Source: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=561885
<ubot5> Gnome bug 561885 in general "Glib::Source - mistunderstanding of the 'destroy' from C GSource -> bad impl + memory problems?" [Major,New]
<smspillaz> plus I'm trying to keep the deps small, so if we can remove boost (a lot of work) that would be good
<murrayc> smspillaz: You'd get some instant gain by just copying those boost header files in. That's what you _should_ do anyway considering the difficulty of chasing boost installed locations.
<smspillaz> yeah
<njpatel> murrayc, hi, a question about glibmm wrt Unity: We have a lot of underlying libs that a gobject-c and the main pain with them is g_signal_connect (having to declare static method and have that call a public non-static one), is there any magic in glibmm to make this less crazy?
<smspillaz> although the boost header files are pretty big
<murrayc> njpatel: Well, we use gmmproc to wrap GObject APIs. That has the same stuff underneath, but generated. It's fairly easy to make new *mm projects these days. Openismus is always happy to help with that stuff.
<murrayc> njpatel: The conversions of the C parameters (or even return types) to C++ parameters are generally so non-generic that we can't just use a template or macro for it.
<murrayc> njpatel: Are you speaking just about compiz or about Unity too?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'm mailing you the patches to do the settings transition now btw
<smspillaz> murrayc: just about unity
<njpatel> murrayc, Just Unity, I let smspillaz handle Compiz :)
<murrayc> njpatel: So Unity is using C++ and glibmm too?!
<murrayc> This is becoming a strange day for me.
<smspillaz> (heh)
<murrayc> At least it's not Qt, I guess.
<njpatel> murrayc, It's using C++, yes. Lot glibmm yet, though
<didrocks> smspillaz: thanks :)
<murrayc> njpatel: No gtkmm?
<njpatel> murrayc, no, we don't really use gtk so justing the c api when we do is fine
<murrayc> cairomm?
<njpatel> it's really only for settings + icon theme
<dbarth> murrayc: what's the issue with boost installed locations; are build problems frequent?
<smspillaz> murrayc: I was thinking of using cairomm in the future with compiz, although I haven't really seen a point in that yet
<njpatel> murrayc, not yet, we're all coming from mostly C background so we've fallen into "just use c when we can" trap. I'm just investigating where we can adapt that to using *mm to make the code cleaner
<smspillaz> dbarth: they should be mitigated by FindBoost.cmake
<dbarth> ok, so locking down the version we want, cool
<murrayc> dbarth: Yes. Every minor version is generally parallel-installed, and what version a distro version actuallly (still) supports is generally rather arbitrary. It has got better on some distros, but they locations tend to jump around, and they are quite different between distros. I use boost::python in Glom, and it's a pain.
<njpatel> murrayc, I'm currently leaning towards glib/giomm, but I need to investigate how up-to-date bindings are as we're starting/will start to rely on newer glib features
<murrayc> Findboost.cmake is just putting the pain in one place. Putting it in an .m4 macro is not much worse.
<smspillaz> dbarth: it's really only painful though when using the actual libs which is why one day I will make serialization optional at some point (at build time)
<njpatel> urgh, cmake
<smspillaz> and then one day we might be able to use sigc instead of boost::function
<dbarth> ok, thanks for the heads up
<murrayc> njpatel: Yeah. There is lots of new stuff. We are working hard on DBus stuff, for instance, but it needs lots of examples/tests to see if it really works. Tell your bosses that Openismus would love to get paid to finish that.
<dbarth> natty upgrade failures, i have to inspect that; wish me luck
<njpatel> murrayc, Will do
<smspillaz> murrayc: likea dbusmm ? let me know if that goes well :)
<murrayc> smspillaz: Yeah, gio, wrapped by giomm, should make dbusmm and dbus-c++ and all the others unecessary.
<smspillaz> nomnom
<murrayc> It will always be awkward because runtime API/type discovery and conversion is fundamentally opposed to C++'s preference for static type checking, but at least we can do the best we can in one place.
<smspillaz> yeah, that's what I was thinking
<didrocks> njpatel: so, tried for DBO his branch (merged from trunk yesterday), there is still no tooltip/ql and the indicator menu don't appear each time and are slow
<smspillaz> didrocks: sent
<smspillaz> ok, lets work on this profile import thing
<njpatel> didrocks, sorry, which branch is this?
<didrocks> njpatel: you didn't merge https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/favorite-store-update/+merge/41783
<didrocks> njpatel: dbo's branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.autohide-like-a-boss/+merge/41813
<njpatel> didrocks, the push failed
 * njpatel kicks bzr
<njpatel> didrocks, so what's the issue with DBOs branch?
<njpatel> didrocks, I'll merge my branch in a bit
<didrocks> njpatel: the issue isn't DBOs branch, it's just that he merged from yesterday from trunk
<didrocks> so, I tried the "fixed" things
<didrocks> like the tooltip
<didrocks> still empty tooltip there
<didrocks> (MacSlow told me it's fixed for some days in trunk)
<didrocks> and the indicator menu doesn't react well
<njpatel> yes, it doesn't happen here any more
<njpatel> didrocks, react to what?
<didrocks> njpatel: to click. Most of the time, I got my clicks eaten
<MacSlow> didrocks, you still get that
<didrocks> so, as I tested that version, I prefered to warn you in advance than after the release :)
<didrocks> MacSlow: yeah :/
<njpatel> didrocks, "clicks eaten", the menu doesn't show up?
<MacSlow> didrocks, I honestly don't know what could be the cause for this now... it's really fixed here
<njpatel> didrocks, what if you click and then move down to where the menu would be?
<MacSlow> njpatel, you also have the tooltips working, right?
<njpatel> MacSlow, ya
<didrocks> njpatel: nothing happens
<njpatel> didrocks, can you be sure that you don't have anything locally installed (~/.compiz-1/plugins)
<didrocks> njpatel: I'm more than sure and I know I use dbo's branch
<didrocks> as I have his fix :)
<njpatel> sweet
<njpatel> didrocks, this is on your netbook, right?
<njpatel> didrocks, and just to be 100% sure, tooltips aren't being cut off, there's just no text in them?
<didrocks> njpatel: no, my laptop with a nvidia card
<didrocks> njpatel: just no text
<smspillaz> didrocks: hum, I don't know what I was doing, but using COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=unity with a few set keys (eg /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/unity/general/screen0/options/active_plugins) worked fine
<smspillaz> didrocks: my config file was in ~ though
<smspillaz> let me try it when it is in /etc
<smspillaz> maybe our config file is not being installed?
<didrocks> smspillaz: that's you "few set keys", only the active_plugins?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I just checked with active plugins and it works fine
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, you only have this is gconf
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes, specifying gconf, and just that one key
<smspillaz> and it works fine
<smspillaz> but like I said
<smspillaz> my config file is in ~
<smspillaz> not SYSCONFDIR
<smspillaz> I think maybe the config file is not installing
<smspillaz> since it would have crashed and burned if it tried to isntall in /etc without root just then
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh, you mean, the unity.ini? :)
<didrocks> or the config?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, we don't install it
<smspillaz> didrocks: libcompizconfig/config/config
<smspillaz> didrocks: ahhhhh!
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, but this one is picked!
<smspillaz> AHHHH!!!!
<smspillaz> how did we not notice that when we were looking into that yesterday
<didrocks> smspillaz: because you remember, if I set profile=foooooo yesterday in it, it told "taking fooooooo"
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, but this is because it tries to read general_foooooo from SYSCONFDIR
<didrocks> oh
<smspillaz> and then it fails because we don't actually have a general_foooooo in sysconfdir ;-)
<smspillaz> since we never actually install the config file
<smspillaz> I'm fixing it now
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, are you sure?
<didrocks> smspillaz: because we tried
<didrocks> general_unity
<smspillaz> dead sure
<didrocks> profile=unity
<didrocks> and it wasn't picking the gconf profile
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, but are you sure your /etc/compizconfig/config had a general_unity section?
<smspillaz> because I just tried it by hand editing it and it works
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, pretty damned sure, but let's have a try :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: at least, so that we are on the same base, I can distcheck the latest compizconfig + your patch
<didrocks> right?
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> well
<didrocks> as I'm still with the version where it's compizconfig in gconf and not compizconfig-1
<smspillaz> I need to push this fix first which actually installs that little config-file
<smspillaz> didrocks: the master version of cc-b-gconf uses compiz-1
<smspillaz> and compizconfig-1
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm installing it by hand :)
<smspillaz> :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: in the debian makefile
<didrocks> so, not the issue
<didrocks> ok, let me make dist that
<didrocks> so that we are speaking about the same thing :)
<smspillaz> make
<smspillaz> ok, I'll commit this fix now
<smspillaz> yeah, I can confirm that this is the issue
<didrocks> smspillaz: I had this file as told
<smspillaz> since I just removed my local config file, edited the global one to have a general_unity
<smspillaz> with a profile = unity
<smspillaz> and then those keys set
<smspillaz> and it worked
<didrocks> well, that's what I tried yesterday
<smspillaz> *shrug* works here :)
<didrocks> but let's see with the rename :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh wait!
<didrocks> /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/unity/general/screen0/options/active_plugins
<didrocks> not /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/unity/general/screen0/active_plugins
<smspillaz> :)
<didrocks> all is explained now :)
<smspillaz> it's always the simplist thing!
<didrocks> urhg!
<smspillaz> (and to think I stayed up that late :P)
<didrocks> trying without rebuilding first
<didrocks> of course, trivial things are the hardest
<smspillaz> didrocks: it was a simple source.reset () which caused that hang on metacity --replace ;-)
<didrocks> smspillaz: argh :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: this line made my life sooo hard!
<smspillaz> lol
<didrocks> smspillaz: wayyyy better!
<didrocks> smspillaz: when the key is a valid gconf key
 * didrocks hates himself now :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: \o/
<smspillaz> didrocks: fixed upstream
<smspillaz> didrocks: actually, I'm thinking of making a few buildsystem changes that should make our lives easier
<smspillaz> like doing findcompiz_install if possible
<smspillaz> (ditto findcompizconfig_install)
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, please, don't do that
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: don't remember why, but it's broken if I call it…
<didrocks> before of the compiz_prefix IIRC
<smspillaz> didrocks: all this does is it tries to install FindCompiz.cmake if possible, otherwise the user has to make findcompiz_install
<smspillaz> because FindCompiz.cmake always must go in ${CMAKE_ROOT}
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, can we have a deeper look at that after this release?
<smspillaz> its a simple change ... I'll test it quickly now
<didrocks> smspillaz: I would prefer to not add extra breakage as I remember find_compizconfig was broken on the buildd
<didrocks> well, not sure you can test on a buildd :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: with this you will be able to remove findcompizconfig_install
<smspillaz> didrocks: it's this:
<smspillaz> compiz_opt_install_file (${_findcompizconfig_file} ${CMAKE_ROOT}/Modulescompizconfig/${_config_file}
<smspillaz> that basically doesn't install it if you don't have priviledges for it to do there
<smspillaz> not sure if that will work with DESTDIR though
<didrocks> smspillaz: no it doesn't
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, don't add extra work there today, please
<didrocks> or I can revert the commit :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: well, you just need to use COMPIZ_DESTDIR
<didrocks> smspillaz: look http://paste.ubuntu.com/536229/
<didrocks> no, because you prepend that to DESTDIR
<didrocks> and DESTDIR is used by the buildd
<smspillaz> ah right I see
<smspillaz> so you just manually copy the cmake file for now?
<smspillaz> didrocks: maybe we should look into reading the env var for DESTDIR in cmake and then applying it to our compiz_opt_install_file usage
<didrocks> smspillaz: yep
<didrocks> smspillaz: I tried that
<didrocks> smspillaz: but seems to not be trivial in cmake
<smspillaz> didrocks: doesn't work?
<didrocks> and I asked agateau the cmake export
<didrocks> expert*
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> he's puzzled too
<smspillaz> SET(A_CMAKE_VAR "$ENV{A_UNIX_VAR}") ?
<didrocks> doesn't work as it tries to replace at configure time
<smspillaz> DESTDIR=foo cmake .. ?
<didrocks> and the var is set at compile time
<smspillaz> or is that not possible
<smspillaz> ?
<didrocks> didn't worked, don't remember why
<smspillaz> arg
<didrocks> but I can tell I spent one hour on it :)
<didrocks> so, maybe not the day
<didrocks> I have some tests to do on unity
<didrocks> finish my settings migration
<didrocks> and quick njpatel as well ;)
<smspillaz> ok, we will look into it another day
<smspillaz> yeah
<didrocks> smspillaz: definitively :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: do you want me to make the profiles, and export the keys?
<smspillaz> and then make the packages?
<didrocks> smspillaz: you want that upstream?
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, all is ready for that
<smspillaz> didrocks: oh, just downstream
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, no all is done
<didrocks> smspillaz: I just need to take your compizconfig-1 rename
<smspillaz> even setting the default keys?
<didrocks> + the patch for the transition
<smspillaz> and also the bit that installs the config file systemwide
<didrocks> smspillaz: if you can make dist the upstream branch, it will help me in winning some time though :)
<smspillaz> sure
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you make dist + the transition patch?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'll just make dist the tip of everything
<didrocks> or do you want to keep as a downstream patch?
<smspillaz> oh the transition stuff can be downstream
<smspillaz> it's a bit hacky
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, only the gconf branch + libcompizconfigcompiz
<didrocks> the rest is done :)
<smspillaz> ok, I'll make some test packages
<MacSlow> hey andreasn!
<MacSlow> smspillaz, gee... you're still/already up?
<andreasn> MacSlow, hello!
<andreasn> all good?
<MacSlow> andreasn, good and budy
<MacSlow> busy
<andreasn> what are you hacking on?
<MacSlow> andreasn, unity
<andreasn> any specific part of it?
<andreasn> how are things going with jumplists?
<MacSlow> andreasn, jumplists... I guess you mean the quicklists (the context-menu like things on the lauchner-icons)
<MacSlow> andreasn, actually I working on those atm
<andreasn> maybe it was sandy that called them jumplists so I got confused
<andreasn> how do I add stuff for Thunderbird, like Inboxes and so? the .desktop-file?
<andreasn> 2. Is my life as an app developer amazing in the way that I need to do it two ways? One way for Unity and one for Shell?
<andreasn> is/going to be
<andreasn> :)
<smspillaz> MacSlow: it's only 8pm
<smspillaz> MacSlow: also I have a persistent irssi session running on ucc.asn.au
<MacSlow> kamstrup, hey
<kamstrup> MacSlow: ahoy!
<MacSlow> kamstrup, hope you'll get better fast
<kamstrup> MacSlow: so do I. This sucks :-S
<kamstrup> seiflotfy_: meeting in 5 minutes
<smspillaz> njpatel: ping
<njpatel> smspillaz, pong
<smspillaz> njpatel: I'm going to clean out the compiz unity plugin - do you think I'll be able to make the merge window?
<smspillaz> there's a bunch of stuff that it does which is wrong compiz wise
<smspillaz> (just unity.cpp and unity.h_
<smspillaz> njpatel: basically all I'll do is just nuke a bunch of code which we don't use
<smspillaz> (we have a bunch of functions wrapped which is useless for what we need)(
<njpatel> smspillaz, yes, that sounds good, go for it
<smspillaz> njpatel: ok
<smspillaz> njpatel: also I'll add the load after bits so that we actually load last
<kamstrup> seiflotfy_: ping
<njpatel> smspillaz, will that mean we don't need to delay chatting to bamf on startup?
<njpatel> smspillaz, because it freaks out right now
<smspillaz> njpatel: we have to delay chatting to bamf because of the reparenting madness
<smspillaz> njpatel: the re-parenting system needs to be rewritten
<smspillaz> njpatel: I know how to do it, just no time right now
<njpatel> smspillaz, okay, thanks
<smspillaz> njpatel: yeah, we're re-parenting far too early
<smspillaz> late rather
<smspillaz> RAOF: ping
<smspillaz> RAOF: seems that the latest intel drivers are broken in natty
<smspillaz> RAOF: doesn't seem to change the mode, and then UMS kicks in and makes a mess
<smspillaz> (blank screen(
<seiflotfy_> hi n
<seiflotfy_> kamstrup,
<kamstrup> seiflotfy_: you're here! Fashionably late!
<seiflotfy_> kamstrup, i was sleeping
<seiflotfy_> im on skype andhow
<johnlea> http://use-case-mapper.canonical.com/specifications/0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfNDIxZjdkZnM5ZGo
<seiflotfy_> johnlea, kamstrup https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfNjI3Zms3NmZuZzY&hl=en_GB
<kamstrup> http://use-case-mapper.canonical.com/specifications/0AU 5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfNjI3Zms3NmZuZzY
<seiflotfy_> kamstrup,
<seiflotfy_> http://use-case-mapper.canonical.com/specifications/0AU 5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfNjI3Zms3NmZuZzY
<seiflotfy_> johnlea, http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2010/11/unity-place-people-day-3/
<johnlea> http://use-case-mapper.canonical.com/specifications/0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfNDIxZjdkZnM5ZGo/use_cases/4_4
<kamstrup> seiflotfy_, johnlea: he technical tasks can be aggregated here https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yseTwHK6mwHhXtVpU_cTEEmORfyJfOn5PpcGZH7HuDA/edit?hl=en
<johnlea> http://use-case-mapper.canonical.com/specifications/0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfNjI3Zms3NmZuZzY/use_cases/2_1
<lamalex> happy thanksgiving :)
<dbarth> lamalex: hi Alex
<dbarth> yeah happy thanksgiving
<lamalex> thanks dbarth
<dbarth> what's up on the testing front?
<dbarth> lamalex: jibel was asking earlier about the landing of the branch to avoid the rebuild
<lamalex> dbarth, the branch is landed
<dbarth> lamalex: ah, super, i was not seeing it in the branch proposals
<dbarth> cool
<dbarth> so one down
<lamalex> merged it last night
<lamalex> should I mark it as DONE in the blueprint now?
<dbarth> go ahead
<dbarth> also, i've had an call this morning with the guys from the cert team to have access to the HW lab
<dbarth> lamalex: i hinted at a first cut of an automated unity (whatever we call that in the end) that they could start running on their systems, in ~2 weeks
<dbarth> lamalex: we'll see that in more details at their sprint, but this is a heads up to start thinking about putting pieces together
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> when is A1?
<dbarth> a2
<dbarth> ie doesn't have to actually do all, but just return 0 or 1 and a log file
<dbarth> so that the whole "vertical slice" can be tested, between the different participants and systems this has to run on
<dbarth> i know these things take time
<dbarth> when is a1 sorry you were asking
<dbarth> a1 is next thursday officially
<dbarth> but we're wrapping it today for the big landing
<lamalex> cool
<dbarth> and there'll be maybe a couple of bug fixes between now and tuesday
<lamalex> right
<lamalex> dbarth, starting next week I'll start looking into the autopiloting
<dbarth> yeah, the point is to try to have something to connect the dots before the holiday break in december
<dbarth> cool
<dbarth> and then on atk and perf counters: do you manage to get both moving?
<lamalex> atk I understand and will only take a day to implement- so that's my Friday
<lamalex> and I got my compiz repo and so on set up for perf counters, so I'm ready to get moving on them next week
<lamalex> but it's a Holiday ;) so we can talk tomorrow
<dbarth> oh right, sorry ;)
<dbarth> yeah, we have time tomrrow for that; enjoy thanksgiving
<smspillaz> didrocks what's our plugin list again?
<smspillaz> (just spew out the gconftool-2 output if you want
<smspillaz> I'm going to force load unityshell after everything
<didrocks> [core,bailer,detection,composite,opengl,mousepoll,move,resize,decor,compiztoolbox,place,gnomecompat,vpswitch,fade,staticswitcher,scale,expo,ezoom,wall,unityshell]
<didrocks> argh, not the new one
<didrocks> that + session
<smspillaz> sure
<smspillaz> done
<didrocks> smspillaz: for the transition?
<smspillaz> didrocks: no, for unityshell loading after everything
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> wall is the latest
<smspillaz> yeah, but this can change
<dbarth_> didrocks: how's the baby presenting itself for the alpha-1 release?
<didrocks> dbarth_: not yet ready
<njpatel> cyphermox,  mind if i move https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/680298 to you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 680298 in unity (Ubuntu) "no network manager icon when running unity (affected: 5, heat: 28)" [High,Triaged]
<cyphermox> njpatel, np
<cyphermox> njpatel, by the way, I'm just about ready to upload nm-applet with my patch today
<njpatel> oh, awesome!
<njpatel> cyphermox, what's your LP id?
<njpatel> the obvious choice didn't work ;)
<cyphermox> mathieu-tl
<cyphermox> i know... but it's too much of a hassle to rename :)
<njpatel> heh
<njpatel> bribe a LP admin ;)
<njpatel> okay, done it, thank you :
<njpatel> will test out the nm-indicator tomorrow...can't wait :)
<RAOF> smspillaz: Rah rawh!  Come to #ubuntu-x and we'll diagnose, but we haven't recently changed intel drivers (just the 3D component).
<DBO> RAOF, can you speak to me about support of GLSL shaders on all common drivers in Natty
<RAOF> Natty has the GLSL2 compiler rework that landed towards the end of Maverick.
<RAOF> That should be much better at not rejecting valid GLSL, among other things.
<DBO> so that means GLSL works for?
<RAOF> It *should* work for everything.
<DBO> radeon, fglrx, intel, nvidia (proprietary)
<RAOF> Yes.
<DBO> how well is the GLSL2 compiler rework tested?
<RAOF> There are quite a lot of unit tests in piglit testing it.
<RAOF> All the mesa drivers as of 7.9 are using it, and there were a spate of bug reports when it got turned on but most of those seem resolved.
<RAOF> I'd be most concerned about Intel hardware, as that's the stuff which is least likely to actually implement required functionality in hardware.
<RAOF> Radeon is switching to the gallium drivers, which are good at shaders.
<RAOF> Oh, and also has real honest-to-goodness hardware :)
<RAOF> Nouveau we don't support.
<RAOF> And the binary drivers traditionally have a much more featureful GL stack than mesa.
<RAOF> Does that about cover it?
<DBO> RAOF, that basically said to me "use GLSL"
<DBO> is that a fair takeaway?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> If it's useful to you, use it.  The stack should be able to support you.
<DBO> perfect...
<DBO> we were afraid a dell mini 9 might puke
<RAOF> Well, Intel are the ones driving most of the GLSL work at the moment.
<RAOF> The dell mini 9 *might* puke from lack of physical hardware; that would be my concern there, rather than the drivers as much.
<RAOF> If you try something too fancy.
<spikeb> on natty. is there more than one ppa for unity?
<spikeb> found the daily ppa.
#ayatana 2010-11-26
<kvalo> morning
<spikeb> good morning
<kvalo> good morning spikeb
<kamstrup> morning everyone
<smspillaz> DBO: the paint attributes ?
<smspillaz> DBO: gWindow->paintAttrib ()
<DBO> smspillaz, yes
<smspillaz> (sorry about the delay(
<DBO> oh I can just set that anytime?
<smspillaz> no you can't just set it any time
<smspillaz> that's the *last
<smspillaz> *last
<smspillaz> arhg
<smspillaz> *last* paint attribu
<smspillaz> to set it you have to wrap either glPaint or glDraw and do it there
<smspillaz> if it's in the unity plugin I suggest wrapping glDraw, and then doiing GLFragment::Attrib fA (fragment);
<smspillaz> and then modifying it, eg fA.setSaturation (foo);
<DBO> its a const in glPaint
<smspillaz> and then passing the chain
<smspillaz> DBO: that's the point
<DBO> OH!
<smspillaz> DBO: you copy it, modify it and then call the gWindow->glPaint (myAttribute, foo);
<smspillaz> DBO: wrap chains
<smspillaz> DBO: I would wrap glDraw though
<smspillaz> since wrapping two functions is more expensive than one
<DBO> yes but onestone made it very clear to me that doing any modifications like that in gldraw is evil
<smspillaz> because other plugins don't catch it
<smspillaz> this is correct
<smspillaz> however, since we are loaded last, that doesn't really matter
<smspillaz> DBO: do it in glDraw unless you want the fade plugin to automatically fade your modifications
<smspillaz> DBO: I think "dock" and "sticky" conflict and make core stack it like a normal window
<DBO> nope
<DBO> checked that
<smspillaz> at least it was something and dock that conflicted
<DBO> its acting right now that I made the windows input/output
<smspillaz> weird
<smspillaz> DBO: might be doing weird things because it's not attrib.is_viewable
<smspillaz> DBO: be warned though, I hate touching the stacking code
<smspillaz> it's such a bloody mess
<smspillaz> so in reality I am doing a very big favor for you :)
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz> DBO: window.cpp:2051
<RAOF> smspillaz: Do you want to debug your intel problem sometime?
<smspillaz> RAOF: yeah, but not right now
<smspillaz> RAOF: I can boot in safe mode and work from there
<smspillaz> DBO: err priv->attrib.map_state
<RAOF> Ok.  In your own time :)
<smspillaz> RAOF: thx
<kvalo> kamstrup: good morning. feeling better now?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I got the GFile stuff done btw
<DBO> smspillaz, Im working on this shiz I almost got it working right
<kamstrup> kvalo: yeah, a bit. Will start your review now
<smspillaz> DBO: I hate the stacking code with a passion
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh nice! for both backend I guess? Did you get some testing?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes it works fine
<smspillaz> didrocks: patches are in your inbox
<didrocks> smspillaz: nice!
<didrocks> smspillaz: btw, I finally understand the "profile" system
<smspillaz> cool :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: and why we get this "bug" yesterday
<didrocks> in fact, it's a bug, and we don't need my patch :)
<smspillaz> cool
<smspillaz> what was the bug?
<didrocks> looking at the code, the "profile" as the environment variable set (the "general_<profile>") is adding a new "session tpe"
<didrocks> so, general_unity is a session type
<smspillaz> yeah, that's the point
<didrocks> if you change the profile there, it will affect the profile= in general_unity
<didrocks> so, you're safe for other session
<DBO> smspillaz, how do I just make a window not draw then?
<didrocks> it's just a shame that both notions are called "profile", so confusing :)
<smspillaz> DBO: this is a massive hack and half, but wrap glPaint and do mask |= PAINT_WINDOW_NO_CORE_INSTANCE_MASK
<DBO> what?
<DBO> there is no way to make a window just not paint?
<smspillaz> DBO: there's a variable called "mask" in glPaint, if you do that then it won't be painted period
<smspillaz> DBO: err you could be a little smarter actually
<smspillaz> DBO: do you mind if I can see your code and write something to do that?
<MacSlow> greetings erverybody
<smspillaz> DBO: basically we'll just pop your nux windows from the paint list
<MacSlow> hey smspillaz
<smspillaz> MacSlow: hi
<DBO> smspillaz, painting with 0 opacity works too
<DBO> but it seems to paint regardless
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah, I'll do my solution
<smspillaz> DBO: push your code to some branch and I'll do the bits to pop it from the paint stack
<DBO> smspillaz, https://pastebin.canonical.com/40163/
<smspillaz> DBO: push your code to some branch and I'll do the bits to pop it from the paint stack
<smspillaz> ;-)
<DBO> ah fuck I just want to know how to make its opacity 0
<DBO> why does that not work?
<DBO> you can do your thing after I learn
<smspillaz> DBO: making the opacity zero is one way to do it but you are still darwing the window with opengl = stupid
<DBO> no no
<DBO> it does not work
<DBO> the window is still drawn
<DBO> thats what I am saying
<MacSlow> hey DBO
<DBO> hey MacSlow
<smspillaz> DBO: try copying attrib
<didrocks> smspillaz: looking at your patch
<DBO> why?
<MacSlow> salut didrocks
<smspillaz> DBO: eg GLWindowPaintAttrib fA (attrib);
<didrocks> smspillaz: you don't remove .config/compiz-1/compizconfig for existing users?
<smspillaz> DBO: this is how the other plugins do it, just try it
<smspillaz> didrocks: no, we just merge the old config
<didrocks> smspillaz: so it will end as .config/compiz-1/compizconfig/compizconfig, isn't it?
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh ok :)
<didrocks> nice, (just had a quick lookà
<didrocks> Guten Morgen MacSlow
 * didrocks enjoys tooltips :)
<DBO> still paints it
<kamstrup> kvalo: it's this one right? https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-backend/+merge/41734
<didrocks> smspillaz: waow, it's a very C++ way of using glib :) but looks good!
<smspillaz> DBO: weird. maybe it hates you
<smspillaz> didrocks: hehe
<smspillaz> DBO: did you pass fA to glDraw instead of attrib ?
<DBO> yes
<smspillaz> hmm wtf
<didrocks> kamstrup: hey dude! feeling better?
<kvalo> kamstrup: yes, that's it
<smspillaz> DBO: stick an fprintf on line 11 and make sure it is actually changing the opacity
<smspillaz> DBO: also make sure the screen is damaged
<DBO> i did
<smspillaz> or window rather
<DBO> its hitting
<kamstrup> didrocks: yeah, I manage, not fully back to normal, but I think I can code :-)
<smspillaz> argh wtf
<didrocks> kamstrup: unstoppable!
<smspillaz> DBO: use fire to trigger full screen repaints and see if it is actually damaging
<DBO> doing it glPaint worked
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah, weird
<DBO> whatev
<DBO> it works now
<smspillaz> DBO: oh right, I think you need to set PAINT_WINDOW_BLEND_MASK or something for it to work
<smspillaz> and glPaint will do that
 * smspillaz has a look at the code
<DBO> okay whatever
<DBO> the point is it works
<DBO> and much nicer
<smspillaz> DBO: cool
<smspillaz> DBO: however, I know of a better way to do this
<DBO> you can fix it after I push
<smspillaz> DBO: push your code somewhere
<MacSlow> hey kvalo, kamstrup
<MacSlow> kamstrup, so feeling a bit better now?
<MacSlow> didrocks, everything should even look nicer by monday
<kvalo> MacSlow: hi
<smspillaz> DBO: actually, I think the way core was stacking the windows the way it was is because there is no usecase for invisible dock windows
<smspillaz> well inputonly ones
<DBO> smspillaz, I dont want to mess with core stacking
<DBO> we can use inputoutput windows
<DBO> its safer
<smspillaz> yeah fair enough
<smspillaz> still seems like  hack to me though
<DBO> it is
 * smspillaz hears kittens dying
<DBO> but there are two options here
<smspillaz> DBO: hey are you using the glibmm branch?
<didrocks> MacSlow: you mean, working QL with pin/unpin? :)
<DBO> A) Fix compiz handling of invisible dock windows
<DBO> B) Use visible dock windows and get sane stacking
<DBO> A) is correct but wont be ready for Natty
<DBO> B) is a hack but works right now
<smspillaz> DBO: actually, inputOutput sort of makes sense in terms of a broader future
<DBO> I choose b
<MacSlow> didrocks, not working on the logic right now... but this will come too of course
<DBO> smspillaz, the changes are in trunk
<DBO> you must update nux and compiz
<DBO> nux and unity rather
<DBO> smspillaz, I am not using glibmm
<DBO> did you merge that into the master DBO branch?
<smspillaz> DBO: no I have not yet
<smspillaz> DBO: there is some stupid bug
<DBO> fix that, then do so :)
<smspillaz> calls to null timers
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> the problem is
<smspillaz> I can't figure out how to reproduce it reliably
<smspillaz> i was wondering if you had
<DBO> no
<DBO> I have sent an email to the dx-team list explaining the change to InputOutput windows
<smspillaz> cool
<DBO> can we enforce window resizing on map?
<DBO> so that if a window is too big for the screen, it resizes down
<smspillaz> DBO: in core?
<DBO> in place I would assume
<smspillaz> DBO: I think place does it already
<DBO> it fails
<DBO> or more accurately, it doesn't take panels into account
<smspillaz> only for certain window types though
<smspillaz> yeah well resizing panels makes no sense
<DBO> actually
<smspillaz> panels should be smarter than that ;-)
<DBO> do we sitll have the panel shadow hack?
<smspillaz> no
<smspillaz> you can task me to port that patch though
<smspillaz> DBO: still no mail re the inputoutput windows
<DBO> I just got it
<DBO> so it worked
<DBO> alright I think thats it for me
<didrocks> reboot, brb
<smspillaz> DBO: night
<smspillaz> DBO: BTW one thing you'll come to love about compiz is that you can change the paint list to anything you like
<smspillaz> like, anything
<smspillaz> the order in which windows are painted is completely pluggable
<smspillaz> also you can change the stacking order
<didrocks> smspillaz: I hate this profile thing! With the latest backend, I couldn't get the gconf key picked up (and yes, I have /options at the end this time :p)
<didrocks> (under compizconfig-1 of course)
<didrocks> and it says it starts the "unity" profile
<didrocks> smspillaz: if I try to add it to ccsm, it added it to the "Default" profile, even if I have the unity profile selelcted in ccsm…
<spikeb> does anyone actually like any aspect of this? ;)
<didrocks> smspillaz: also, it's dumping the it under compiz-1/general*/options/active_plugins … sounds like a mess :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: with the transition thing?
<smspillaz> didrocks: soudns like a bug
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think it's not impacted by the transition thing
<didrocks> yeah, sounds like a bug :)
<didrocks> one sec, run after some plug
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> ok so
<didrocks> I've resetted all my gconf tree for /apps/compiz*
<didrocks> first, I have a leftover to /apps/compiz, even after the reset
<didrocks> sounds like there is a schema installing something there
 * didrocks greps
<didrocks> ok, they come from compiz-gnome
<didrocks> which is part of compiz-core
<didrocks> and they all install in /apps/compiz
<didrocks> ok, ./xslt/compiz_gconf_schemas.xslt needs to be updated
<didrocks> smspillaz: fixing and pushing
<smspillaz> didrocks: ahhhh right
<smspillaz> yes good find
<didrocks> well, not the source of the issue but at least, will help to get a cleaner gconf view of it :)
<kamstrup> kvalo: !
<kamstrup> kvalo: phew, I'm done :-)
<kamstrup> kvalo: very nice, although there where a few leaks so I marked it needsfixing
<kvalo> kamstrup: yeah, it was a long one :(
<kamstrup> kvalo: it's ok. The code is quite nicely structured that helps a lot
<kvalo> kamstrup: cool
<njpatel> kamstrup, feeling better?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think that's why as well compizconfig-plugin-main and unity didn't install their gconf schemas recently
<njpatel> didrocks, morning dude
<didrocks> hey njpatel!
<kamstrup> njpatel: it's ok, not fully steaming yet, but good enough to hack :-)
<kvalo> kamstrup: I need help with gvariant and "a(oa{sv})". do you know any examples how to properly parse that beast?
<didrocks> smspillaz: really, the first day I have some time for hacking, I'll split the 2 "profiles" notion to get "session_type" and "profile"… the code will look so much cleaner
<didrocks> having one word for two things makes the debugging sooooo confusing
<kamstrup> didrocks: you could also try to profile the profile code ;-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: sure, but which part of the "profile code", the profile one or the other profile one? :)
 * kamstrup blows up
<njpatel> didrocks, NNNOOO you killed kamstrup !
<didrocks> :)
<njpatel> He still has places work to do!
<njpatel> As I told jason yesterday, "you can't be unwell, it's not convenient for me"
<spikeb> haha
<didrocks> excellent! that's team work :)
<kvalo> kamstrup: and actually I don't know how to even create such a variant. I'm trying to implement a simple test case for this.
<didrocks> hum? why sladen uploaded unity?
<didrocks> it was not the problem…
<didrocks> and of course, it blows a non working unity because of it
<didrocks> sladen: please, I discussed that publicly in #ubuntu-desktop yesterday to tell to anyone to fix the FTBFS, it was intentional…
<kamstrup> kvalo:  sure. that's easy
<smspillaz> someone review and merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.remove-io-from-pl/+merge/41936
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'll update the glibmm branch to account for your changes
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, but I take that as a distro-patch for now, just rebuilding everything there first
<smspillaz> didrocks: did you commit the gconf xml builder upstream ?
<smspillaz> err xslt
<smspillaz> njpatel: can you review ^^^
<didrocks> smspillaz: not yet, I'm finishing to rebuild every schema to ensure it's building right things
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> so unity is broken in natty now… thanks sladen
<njpatel> smspillaz, taking a look now
<MacSlow> didrocks, what's wrong?
<didrocks> MacSlow: sladen fixed a ftbfs due to a wrong compiz gconf schema compiler
<didrocks> MacSlow: I let it FTBFS yesterday when leaving and told on public chan to not fix it and wait for the new compiz
<didrocks> but well… apparently some people just thought "let's remove the gconf schema"…
<MacSlow> didrocks, *sigh*
<didrocks> of course, there is no update in the bzr vcs packaging, let's discare people working on it
<didrocks> I won't add that renaming closed bug is worthless… but well
<kvalo> kamstrup: sorry, but it's not easy for me :)
<kvalo> kamstrup: I would imagine creating a variant is like this, but no luck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536612/
<kamstrup> kvalo: ok, so it's about parsing it right?
<kvalo> kamstrup: parsing is what I need, but I got also interested about creating
<kamstrup> kvalo: just cooking up an example
<kvalo> kamstrup: thank you very much
<njpatel> smspillaz, approved
<smspillaz> njpatel: thanks
<smspillaz> njpatel: also I know what is causing that timers bug in glibmm
<smspillaz> njpatel: timer gets destroyed and glib tries to call the timeout callback func
<smspillaz> at which point it fails miserably when we start reading free'd memory
<smspillaz> this is not good
<njpatel> no
<njpatel> it's no good :)
<smspillaz> the thing is, I have no idea really how to fix it other than change the timer model
<smspillaz> since it doesn't look like there's a way to force remove a timer from a source
<njpatel> remove a timeout from glib?
<smspillaz> in glibmm
<njpatel> g_source_remove
<njpatel> GLib::Source::Remove ;)
<smspillaz> and that will work 100% ?
<njpatel> g_timeout_add returns a guint
<njpatel> g_source_remove (uint) will remove it
<smspillaz> I'm talkking about glibmm though
<smspillaz> all I can find is destroy ()
<smspillaz> which could very well work
<kamstrup> kvalo: something ala http://paste.ubuntu.com/536622/ it's probably not the most optmized way of doing this, but it should work (although it's completely untested)
<kamstrup> kvalo: I use that technique in libzeitgeist at least
<kamstrup> kvalo: There are some fairly complex marshalling in libzeitgeist you can look at
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks a lot! don't worry about testing, I can do that
<kamstrup> kvalo: especially in zeitgeist-event.c
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks, I'll write that down :)
<njpatel> smspillaz, sorry, network issues
<njpatel> smspillaz, I'm not sure about glibmm sorry
<njpatel> quick look at the source cpp would figure that out
<smspillaz> yeah
<kamstrup> smspillaz, njpatel: We need g_source_remove() because we don't have pointers to the GSource which are required by g_source_destroy() I take it?
<kamstrup> smspillaz: wow, gsource handling in glibmm does not look very nice...
<murrayc_> This is why I mentioned this bug yesterday:
<murrayc_> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=561885
<ubot5> Gnome bug 561885 in general "Glib::Source - mistunderstanding of the 'destroy' from C GSource -> bad impl + memory problems?" [Major,New]
<kamstrup> but I guess you must consult the documentation of sigc::connection on how to disconnect a handler. Given that you connect the timeout with Glib::signal_timeout().connect(sigc::ptr_fun(&timeout_handler), 1000);?
<murrayc_> Timeout handlers can be disconnected just by returning the right true/false, surely?
<murrayc_> gobj() can get your the GSource*, if that helps.
<smspillaz> murrayc_: yeah that might work
<smspillaz> as a last minute hack
<smspillaz> I was thinking of changing CompTimer to PIMPL though and removing the priv bits when needed
<murrayc_> (I have not looked at that bug in detail. I have not particular thoughts about it because I don't use that API myself and I don't have much time.)
<smspillaz> I'll do that when I get back
<smspillaz> murrayc_: BTW that's not the bug
<smspillaz> thje bug is my fault
<murrayc_> smspillaz: Well, I'd generally like it to be much clearer what all this remove/destroy stuff is about. It's not clear to me in the C docs either.
<murrayc_> And I really have no idea what it's even used for.
<murrayc_> I guess GSource is just a way to use a timeout or idle callback with a non-default GMainLoop?
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks, I have the beast in control now :)
<dbarth> didrocks: hey Didier; i've just had a compiz crash, but it was not automatically restarted by the session
<dbarth> didrocks: is that in the new packages?
<kvalo> kamstrup: do you prefer I describe the class structure in a separate doc (eg readme) or in each source file?
<didrocks> dbarth: hum, it should, not sure, I've on other fish right now but will check later…
<didrocks> dbarth: what do you have as required_components on gconf?
<dbarth> checking
<dbarth> window_manager is there, and is set to compiz elsewhere
<dbarth> so maybe a but in gnoime-session then
<dbarth> ahj sorry, metacity was first in the list
<didrocks> dbarth: well, the respawn should work, if you want, let's discuss that later, the gconf backend of compiz is totally broken and I have to fix it today…
<dbarth> sure
<mhr3> Cimi, hey, i got a question - do you have docky installed?
<Cimi> no
<Cimi> oh no, I have
<Cimi> not running though
<mhr3> cool, could you run it and open the settings window
<didrocks> hum, it seems libcompizconfig is asking for the profile before setting the new default… nice
<Cimi> mhr3: what's the problem?
<mhr3> Cimi, there when you do to docklets, i see that the component that is being used has very bad contrast in maverick with the default theme
<Cimi> yeah known bug
<Cimi> I guess it's a bug in dicky
<Cimi> *docky
<mhr3> Cimi, yea, we use the same component elsewhere, could you give me a few hints how to fix it?
<Cimi> sure
<mhr3> Cimi, basically it's painting the bg using paint_flat_box() with detail cell_odd
<mhr3> and the labels have StateType.SELECTED
<Cimi> I fixed that in software center
<mhr3> got a link to revision with the diff that fixes it? :)
<Cimi> here we go mhr3 : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cimi/software-center/fix-lp-bug-635208/revision/1243
<mhr3> Cimi, thanks
<didrocks>  current_profile = Schema (type: `string' list_type: '*invalid*' car_type: '*invalid*' cdr_type: '*invalid*' locale: `C')
<didrocks> hum, I think I found something :)
 * didrocks likes monolog in detective mode :)
<kamstrup> w00t!
<kamstrup> I have a compiz that no longer segfaults!
<kamstrup> adding tooltips to the launcher even :-)
<njpatel> kamstrup, you know what the issue with the tooltips was?
<kamstrup> njpatel: nope?
<njpatel> kamstrup, "%s %.2f" is "Ubuntu 12,00" on some locales
<njpatel> (comma)
<njpatel> which breaks pango
<kamstrup> lol!
<kamstrup> njpatel: let me politely ask how on earth that could break Pango?
<kamstrup> njpatel: oh, it's for configuring the font
<njpatel> yep
<didrocks> kamstrup: I was the guinee pig for that, they have made me compile horrible stuff, if you knew!
<njpatel> so pango doesn't get the font string proper so it decides to ignore it completely
<didrocks> and will still see that njpatel hates French :) (and so, not only French it seems :))
<njpatel> it's not really pangos fault, but something I've never come across
<njpatel> didrocks, MacSlow coded that :)
<njpatel> He hates the french too
<njpatel> ;)
<didrocks> njpatel: well, I don't doubt it as well :)
<kamstrup> really - Unity should not support i18n or l10n. No a11y or Unicode. Strict ASCII and monospace fonts everywhere
<kamstrup> And only one resolution as well of course
<nigelb> 800 x 600 one
<njpatel> yep, whatever is perfect for my screen
<kamstrup> indeed
 * njpatel will change it before release weekly
<njpatel> 1440x900
<kamstrup> njpatel: yeah, you should be tech lead on Unity
<kamstrup> njpatel: oh, wait... you are ;-)
<njpatel> heh, coding style and screen resolution: the two perks of tech lead
 * didrocks will distro-patch njpatel's change :)
<didrocks> \o/
<kamstrup> njpatel, didrocks: So Unity is basically a Hello World in Gtk+. The rest is just a huge distropatch
<didrocks> kamstrup: what else it can be? :-)
<njpatel> didrocks, that's fine, I'll just use the "pure" packaging from debian :p
<njpatel> kamstrup, lol
<didrocks> njpatel: ahah, raphael proposed me to maintain unity in debian! :-)
<didrocks> you're stuck, dude!
<didrocks> you won't espace from Monkey Isl… oh wait!
<njpatel> nooooooo
<kamstrup> lol, I love the attention call from the launcher :-D
<kamstrup> the icon just peeks in from the left, only half way in... Looks like "Uh, I'm most sorry to bother you, but there's thing... I think you need to check it out"
<MacSlow> kamstrup, didrocks, njpatel: it's an issue with proper locale-aware parsing of float-values
<kamstrup> MacSlow: oh I thought it was intentional that it only came halfway in
<MacSlow> kamstrup, didrocks, njpatel: this nasty-ness chooses to show up at the oddes of moments
<njpatel> kamstrup, it's really cute right?
<njpatel> kamstrup, have you seen when you minimise? it comes out to collect the window if you have zoom animation on
<kamstrup> njpatel: uh... i can haz blong!?
<kamstrup> (blong is the new bling)
<njpatel> heh
<njpatel> kamstrup, ccsm ->animations (enable if needed)-> minimise (make sure it's "zoom")->Effect Settings tab-> Zoom -> Spinginess = 0.8
<kamstrup> njpatel: stop tricking my into crashing compiz!
<njpatel> woops! sorry :/
<kamstrup> njpatel: wow, that's crazy bling!
<kamstrup> it works now, although it seems that the new compiz is not so fond of the Magic Lamp animation
<njpatel> heh :D
<njpatel> kamstrup, what happens?
<kamstrup> njpatel: crash
<kamstrup> njpatel: but kudos to whoever did the zoom thingi
<kamstrup> njpatel: I was just trying if Magic Lamp would swirl into the launcher as well
<njpatel> yeah, it should do
<didrocks> njpatel: 0.8, not 0.08?
<njpatel> i thought 0.8
<njpatel> might be wrong
<didrocks> njpatel: it was 0.08, but it's as you wish :)
<MacSlow> hey seiflotfy, hyperair
<hyperair> hey MacSlow
<kvalo> kamstrup: pushed fixes: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-backend/+merge/41734
<sladen> didrocks: my apologies if your FTBFS upload was intentional
<didrocks> sladen: the FTBFS wasn't, but then, I realized that my local compiz version which was more up-to-date than the one on natty infered on that
<didrocks> sladen: so, I went to #ubuntu-desktop, as people concerns by those components are there and warned about it
<didrocks> telling that I have some fixes to do on compiz first
<sladen> didrocks: yup, compiz is broken (the one in the PPA sort of works).  what do you want to do about libnux which has a cast alignment warning for ARM (it's not actually an error per se)
<didrocks> so currently, all people upgrading won't have unity by default in my next upload
<didrocks> sladen: no compiz isn't broken in natty, the migration is
<didrocks> sladen: because upstream didn't migrate
<didrocks> sladen: for nux, the ARM issue is already signaled upstream
<didrocks> I think asking to people responsible on components first is what should be done… especially when others as little knowledge in it.
<didrocks> for instance, I won't upload gtk or glib without asking seb128
<sladen> didrocks: I wouldn't do an upload of a package, but I'd generally be quite happy to do a trival FTBFS fix.   Again my apologies if the upload was intentionall broken
<didrocks> sladen: yeah, but your "trivial fix" is breaking people
<sladen> didrocks: and had the trival fix been there anyway, it would have broken anyway
<didrocks> sladen: well, it wasn't published
<didrocks> sladen: so people won't get it
<sladen> didrocks: that it happened not to build seemed to have been a retrospective stroke of luck
<didrocks> sladen: no, because I tested on the new compiz there
<didrocks> with fixed one
<didrocks> which doesn't break the gconf schema generation
<sladen> excellent
<didrocks> …
<didrocks> I won't comment…
<sladen> didrocks: if you want another answer, tell me, and I'll give it
<didrocks> sladen: I hope that the answer is just "stop uploading things when you aren't on the channel of people there"
<didrocks> especially when there is no gate
<didrocks> and you knew I would wake up the day after
<sladen> didrocks: I _didn't_ do the initial broken upload
<didrocks> sladen: the "broken upload" as you told, was because I had a newer compiz, and so, the fact that the old one is still on natty made it FTBFS
<didrocks> but a FTBFS == don't reach the user
<didrocks> so, it can wait for 10 hours
<didrocks> making a broken package == reach the users
<didrocks> and there, you are breaking them
<sladen> didrocks: excellent, I've reprogrammed my internal state machine that trivally broken package uploads by didrocks are intentional.  Done.  I'll file a bug and patch next time if you were the uploader
<sladen> didrocks: remember that we operate on a source code level in Debian/Ubuntu.  What's published is the source code and used for version differiation is the source code
<didrocks> sladen: stop with that tone… of course the upload wasn't intentional, but it seems you know CMake internals and to check that includes files are still compiling gconf schema
<didrocks> sladen: remember that we work as a team
<didrocks> sladen: seems you are not…
<sladen> didrocks: and not the binaries, which are merely an installation optimisation... apt-get source  returns the broken version
<didrocks> sladen: sure, but did you needed to apt-get source that one?
<didrocks> why rushing fixing a broken thing in a buildd when the user isn't impacted?
<didrocks> and we are not close to any gate, this could have wait 10 hours
<sladen> didrocks: yes, because yesterday you told me that I should be testing unity-compiz rather than unity-mutter
<sladen> didrocks: so I went off to ensure I had a (semi-working) environment.
<didrocks> sladen: and? is the current situation any better?
<sladen> didrocks: I have a semi-working environment, and the archive binaries are aligned to the source code revision
<didrocks> if it please you fine, it won't enjoy people not having automatically unity by default then…
<didrocks> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/25/%23ubuntu-desktop.html
<didrocks> look at [20:15]
<didrocks> I reconnected on purpose to warn people…
<boulabiar> fagan, hi !
<fagan> boulabiar: hi
<boulabiar> I need to root android before installing ubuntu there ?
<fagan> yep
<fagan> thats what I saw when I did a 5 minute google search for it
<boulabiar> if you have any links that would be great !
<boulabiar> the device support 4 fingers mt, but I need to put ubuntu to deeply test the hw
<fagan> give me a sec and ill find a good one
<fagan> boulabiar: I have a step by step how to do it on an ac100 and thats the same hardware except the screen so I presume it works
<boulabiar> ok, maybe I need to test that first
<fagan> well you run it from the sd card or usb first to test it
<fagan> boulabiar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GJsy7FEPak this should work the same on the touchbook thingy
<fagan> its the one for the ac100 but they are the same device other than the screen
<didrocks> ok, default profiles fixed \o/
<fagan> so it should work but I dont know about the touch functionality
<didrocks> now, let's see what's changed in the cmake for not building gconf schemas…
<boulabiar> fagan, thanks !
<fagan> boulabiar: I was playing about with that device for a few minutes a while back and android is just bad on it
<fagan> and toshiba have a bit of bloatware on it too
<boulabiar> yep
<lamalex> morning
<fagan> I really hate the way the launcher slides up and down whats that actually meant to do?
<kamstrup> kvalo: approved!
<didrocks> sladen: the bug on gconf backend migration you mentionned on bug #675307 (some plugins got renamed and upstream hasn't done a migration tool) should be fixed once I upload 0.9.2.1git101125-0ubuntu1.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 675307 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "compiz can't load plugins and won't run in VirtualBox (affected: 3, heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675307
<didrocks> sladen: I don't close the bug as virtualbox issue is different
<didrocks> sladen: smspillaz made the patch and test on some hw, I've done the same, but as it's a complex operation, to not hesitate to give any feedback
<kamstrup> someone have an i7 with some spare cycles?
<sladen> didrocks: renaming closed bugs is not worthlesss... I yesterday filed a dup (after searching for dups) and was told it was a dup... by increasing the search domain on the bug title it increases the chance that it's easier for the next person to find
 * lamalex will go out and buy one if he can expense it
<sladen> didrocks: and I'd spent 30 minutes specifcally looking for that one bug, so I was /going/ to do something about it :)
<didrocks> sladen: I don't think a lot of people is looking in advanced mode the "fix released" bugs (which are ignored by default). But if you do and other do, that's fine :)
<didrocks> sladen: hehe, yeah, agree that some bugs title aren't the best they can
<didrocks> sladen: sometimes, I only know it's a dup because I'm subscribe to all unity bugs… I try to rename them little by little but getting all mental pattern is hard ;)
<sladen> didrocks: yup, I've subbed now... if I see the flow going past I'll have a better idea of what has already gone
<seb128> sladen, hi
<sladen> didrocks: sorry, I'm only just getting up to speed on Unity---I had ignored it during the previous cycles because it wasn't battery efficient
<didrocks> sladen: you should subbed to bamf and nux as well I think (package and upstream task) as most of the bugs will flow on the three
<seb128> sladen, btw what didrocks was saying early was "don't upload packages actively maintained without pinging the maintainer before"
<didrocks> sladen: no worry about the bug, it's just that it was frustrating from my point of view but now it will be good :)
<lamalex> ah man ted has off today..
<lamalex> hm
<kamstrup> kvalo: if you still have time, bzr branch lp:unity-jhbuild and follow the instructions in the README
<kamstrup> kvalo: wait
<lamalex> does anyone know how the sound/session indicators set their color? Is it just swapping a different colored icon, or is it actually setting a color and painting it
<kamstrup> kvalo: bzr branch lp:unity-jhbuild ~/unity
<kamstrup> kvalo: and then follow ~/unity/README
<kvalo> kamstrup: on it
<kamstrup> kvalo: you can edit ~/unity/unity.hjbuildrc to set the -jN paramter for make if you want
<sladen> seb128: right, and I have never generally regardless trival FTBFS to be in that category---the upload was the source code, and for a trival FTBFS has already been done.  The trival patch would not pushed back to the VCS because none was/is listed in the package (implying that it is maintained in the tarball, not a VCS)
<sladen> s/regardless/regarded/
<sladen> s/would/was/
<kamstrup> kvalo: so find makeargs=... and set it to -j4 or what you want
<kvalo> kamstrup: ah, but i7 is still on lucid. is that a problem?
<kamstrup> kvalo: that should be ok. But it's quite heavy since it builds some big projects like glib, vala, and Nux
<kvalo> kamstrup: and will it break something? :)
<kamstrup> kvalo: no
<kvalo> cool
<kamstrup> kvalo: everything goes under ~/unity
 * kvalo continues
<dbarth> lamalex: hmm, it's in the code i think
<kamstrup> kvalo: no matter how awesome your i7 is I think you can safely grab a cup of tea while it builds :-)
<dbarth> lamalex: i mean, the color is meant to be symbolic, ie the indicator should infer whether it's red or green depending on the meaning
<seb128> sladen, ok, I was just pointing it, seems in the case the trivial ftbfs was rather due compiz but I can see how you though it was easier than that
<jcastro> njpatel: ok cool, you appear to have imported all my panel icons into the launcher with this update. That is quite neat.
<kvalo> omg, jhbuild suggests tla :)
<kvalo> I'm sure I will see nightmares next night...
<dbarth> lamalex: where exactly do you need to read/change that color?
<lamalex> dbarth, not for that- for something else completely unrelated to unity
<kvalo> kamstrup: run 'jhbuild -f ~/unity/unity.jhbuildrc' now
<kamstrup> kvalo: right
<kamstrup> kvalo: you may need to sudo apt-get install jhbuild
<kvalo> did that already
<kvalo> building glibc now, I think
<lamalex> dbarth, I want to use symbolic icons in banshee but google won't tell me if there's a programatic way to set the color, or if you just use different colored icons
<kamstrup> kvalo: hopefully not glibc :-) glib rather...
<kvalo> kamstrup: haha. let's hope so :)
<kvalo> damn, my cairo is too old
<kvalo> and libpng
<kvalo> Requested 'cairo >= 1.9.14' but version of cairo is 1.8.10
<kvalo> Requested 'libpng >= 1.2.44' but version of libpng is 1.2.42
<kamstrup> kvalo: bugger... I don't think it's a good idea to add cairo and libpng. We'd probably end up building the entire Natty stack
<kamstrup> kvalo: so one probably needs at least Maverick to build
<kvalo> kamstrup: I'll try to compile it inside maverick kvm
<kamstrup> kvalo: oh cool
<kvalo> kamstrup: jhbuild should "just quit, damnit" option
<kvalo> *should have
<kamstrup> kvalo: Ctrl-C? :-)
<kvalo> yeah, that's what I alwayd do. but I have this fear that it breaks something
<dbarth> lamalex: so you want to set the color for the banshee icon inside the sound menu? or to set the icon color on the panel directly?
<kvalo> kamstrup: I have to admit that i7 is handy for this type of testing :p
<kamstrup> kvalo: indeed!
<kamstrup> kvalo: still compiling cleanly?
<kvalo> kamstrup: I had to install gnome-core-devel first
<kvalo> ah, now nux complains about glew
<kvalo> I don't usually compile with this vm
<kvalo> kamstrup: apt-get build-depends or similar command would be really nice for newbies like me
<kvalo> sigc++
<kvalo> finally nux started compiling
<kamstrup> kvalo: ah, right
<kvalo> now cmake is missing
<jcastro> dbarth: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/
<kvalo> kamstrup: let's take this offline, no need to spam everyone
<kamstrup> kvalo: sure
<didrocks> grrr, it's been years I didn't play with xslt and dtd… not fun for a Friday :)
<dbarth> jcastro: uh, flat?!
<dbarth> jcastro: thanks for the pointer
<dbarth> jcastro: and hi, btw ;)
<jcastro> dbarth: it started like, just now. :)
<dbarth> ah, ok, it's just because they've been started
<jcastro> dbarth: that brings me to my actual question, as you see them if you could tag a few unity bugs "bitesize" I can start working on the workflow
<dbarth> right, i see
<jcastro> I only need like 1 or 2 to start off with
<dbarth> yeah
<dbarth> well, i've just triaged one i think
<dbarth> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/680397
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 680397 in unity (Ubuntu) "Make launcher bar border opaque (affected: 1, heat: 4)" [Low,Confirmed]
<dbarth> jcastro: do you have a page on the process; or we should do one real quick
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> today is my "we should do one really quick"
<dbarth> so you mean, let's do one?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<jcastro> check this out
<jcastro> it's 90% there
<jcastro> we just need Unity/Bitesize
<jcastro> and then link to the tag in lp, this page
<jcastro> and then we can add stuff to it
<dbarth> we should reuse the papercuts way
<dbarth> jcastro: also i've emailed jono for getting access to the server, and fix some paragraphs
<jcastro> I filed a ticket with IS
<jcastro> openid is broken on it
<dbarth> typically, once people have uploaded a branch with a fix
<dbarth> ah ok, thanks
<dbarth> they should do a merge proposal
<jcastro> as soon as they fix it I can resolve the ~3 bugs people have filed on the web page
<dbarth> and sign the contributor agreement
<dbarth> yeah, i know
<dbarth> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<jcastro> ok I will start a page
<jcastro> and get back to you
<jcastro> :)
<dbarth> super, thanks jcastro
<didrocks> ok, so unity by default upload on natty in few minutes :)
<jcastro> oh?
<didrocks> jcastro: still gnnome-panel for now as the question is tricky, and we need the nm-applet indicator
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> didrocks: I just tested nm-indicator this morning
<didrocks> (so unity + gnome-panel in the default session)
<didrocks> and gnome-panel in the second session
<jcastro> didrocks: it's looking quite good, however I haven't ventured out to roam with it yet, etc.
<jcastro> \m/
<didrocks> jcastro: nice! that doesn't solve the tricky issue with gnome-panel and fallback and such, but it's a nice step forward :)
<jcastro> didrocks: probably fire off a mail to -desktop when you upload to explain that? People might be confused that they have a mixed session
<didrocks> jcastro: well, i've already fired a mail about the gnome-panel issue later this week :)
<jcastro> eralier you mean?
<didrocks> oupss, earlier, yeah
<didrocks> but I'll fix it for A1 in any case, even if it's a temporary bad workaround
<jcastro> dbarth: ok, so this page will be temporary, I think it will be better to just add the bitesize and the merge proposal/CA thing to the existing page.
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Bitesize
<dbarth> the one on u.u.c you mean, yeah makes sense
<lamalex> WOW
<lamalex> last update..
<lamalex> f'd my computer up real bad
<dbarth> lamalex: what in particular? x? network?
<lamalex> dbarth, unity (mutter) causes my screen to just flash
<dbarth> lamalex: ah on maverick?
<lamalex> dbarth, yeah
<lamalex> like, system update
<dbarth> weird
<dbarth> i've switched to natty and that reminds me that i need to warn people about starting to switch as well
<lamalex> well, I might switch pretty soon since my maverick is horribly broken
<dbarth> restarting my unity session
<jcastro> agateau: hey what's the 10 second summary of appmenu support in upstream Qt?
<didrocks> njpatel: the value you wanted to change is the zoom_springiness, right?
<didrocks> (the animation plugin wasn't activated, adding it)
<didrocks> hum, the sidekick_springiness I guess, rather
<didrocks> DBO: ^^
<DBO> didrocks, zoom springiness
<didrocks> DBO: the zoomspringiness is off by default
<didrocks> (on ubuntu)
<DBO> yes I know
<didrocks> DBO: what should it be?
<DBO> I want animation enabled
<DBO> zoom as the minimize animation
<didrocks> that can be done :)
<DBO> and the zoom springiness to be 0.08
<didrocks> DBO: oh, so animation showing the window reducing to the panel?
<DBO> yes
<didrocks> I found it cool it knew about the panel, but oh well :)
<didrocks> DBO: changed, just for you dude :)
<didrocks> (even if I don't like it :))
<DBO> there are design videos that show a springiness to their minimize
<DBO> 0.08 is about as close as I could get it visually
<didrocks> DBO: but not to the launcher? we got some bug report about people thinking it should minimize to the launcher
<DBO> it does minimize to the launcher
<DBO> if you enable the zoom animation as your minimize animation in the animation plugin
<DBO> it goes right to the launcher
<DBO> if the launcher is hidden the icon jumps out to catch the minimized window
<didrocks> DBO: hum, something shouldn't be right with our default settings then
<didrocks> DBO: let me make a video, ok?
<DBO> are you running gnome panel?
<didrocks> DBO: yes
<didrocks> DBO: but it doesn't go from gnome panel as well
<DBO> didrocks, if you have another pager
<DBO> it may be conflicting
<agateau> jcastro: 10 second summary about Qt appmenu support: merge request is in progress, I need to rework it a bit
<didrocks> it's working without the zoom effect
<didrocks> DBO: let me show you that, one sec :)
<didrocks> launching ccsm in LANG=C as well
<jcastro> agateau: excellent, thanks.
<DBO> didrocks, also can you make sure everyone knows that they need to update both nux and unity for best window stackign results
<DBO> since I am not technically working today
<jcastro> agateau: they've been working in our KDE/Qt since 10.10 though right?
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, the packaging has done that
<didrocks> DBO: sorry dude :)
<DBO> didrocks, wait you mean minimize goes to the launcher but unminimize kinda doesn't?
<didrocks> DBO: not really, showing you that in a minute
<agateau> jcastro: yes
<smspillaz> DBO: I love it how we say "technically not working today, but eh, I hang out on IRC"
<DBO> its sad really
<DBO> didrocks, i really need that preview soon
<didrocks> DBO: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/zoom-spriginess.ogv
<didrocks> come one, DBO likes that :)
<didrocks> hum, I should try a compiz --replace, maybe it can help
<DBO> didrocks, you dont want minimize from center
<DBO> you want that option as off
<DBO> as to why its missing
<DBO> it looks like something else set its icon geometry
<DBO> you could inspect xprop to see where it minimizes to
<DBO> _NET_WM_ICON_GEOMETRY(CARDINAL) <--- that tells you where the window is slated to go to didrocks
<didrocks> DBO: ok, let me see
<didrocks> so, theorically, I just let the option "off"
<didrocks> and change the slider value, right?
<DBO> didrocks, correct
<DBO> didrocks, the off is for minimizing to the center, which you want off
<DBO> the two options are not related
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> grrr, compiz segfault at start
<didrocks> ok, unsetting everything and trying again
<DBO> you know about the crashhandler plugin right?
<didrocks> it's not activated
<didrocks> we will get apport
<DBO> yes but for you
<DBO> since you *are* a member of the devteam
<DBO> I want you to get backtraces
<didrocks> it's even before the plugin activate there :)
<DBO> ah
<didrocks> ok, let me restart X
<dbarth> DBO: what's the proper way to enable it? the crashandler plugin?
<didrocks> DBO: a compiz restart away and all looks good!
<didrocks> DBO: enabling the animation plugin by default then + 0.08 for zoom springiness
<didrocks> thanks :)
<DBO> dbarth, enable it in CCSM
<DBO> didrocks, super
<didrocks> DBO: I just thought that the options were linked in ccsm…
<DBO> its okay
<DBO> okay gentlemen, I worked yesterday so I could have today off
<didrocks> DBO: enjoy!
<DBO> yes.... enjoy time with the in-laws to be...
<dbarth> it's not in the packages i have installed anymore; i've switched to natty .debs
<dbarth> plugins-extra i assume
<dbarth> didrocks: hey, i'm missing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<didrocks> dbarth: didn't you tell that you didn't like the bling bling? :)
<dbarth> apparently only the 0.8 version is available
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> sure
<didrocks> dbarth: yeah, it's not package with 0.9, I didn't have the time :)
<dbarth> except the crashhandler is there
<dbarth> okay
<didrocks> argh :)
<dbarth> the thing is that i was using the compiz built from source and it was there
<didrocks> well, after alpha1 or if a motu wants to help there
<dbarth> so i didn't understand why it was missing
<dbarth> now i see
<didrocks> dbarth: other solution, no crash on unity :p
<dbarth> right, after alpha-1 it'd be nice to get this one and a couple other to be built
<dbarth> so that we can document the procedure for reporting bugs or perf. issues
<dbarth> didrocks: uh, that's a solution
<dbarth> ;)
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> dbarth: well, more seriously, with sam compiz repo reorganization and a big source tarball, it will be easier
<dbarth> ah, right
<didrocks> so, after A1 for that and you will have all the desired plugins :)
<seb128> ideally we should need nothing from extra in unity
<seb128> dbarth, we have a performant crash handling system in Ubuntu ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: maybe the two can communicates? I don't know what the plugin does TBH
<seb128> it gives you a stacktrace
<kvalo> didrocks: hey, how does autotools and a medium size pygtk app (multiple classes in different files etc) fit together?
<seb128> I don't see how it will be better than having a crash sent to retracers
<dbarth> seb128: yeah, but the issue is that during development it's quite easy to be one version behind and in which case apport will not let you file a bug
<dbarth> yet, the crasher info should be preserved
<seb128> dbarth, well you still get the .crash locally with the stracktrace
<didrocks> ok, if there is no additional info like plugins settings and such that we can't have in a apport hook, there is no need
<seb128> dbarth, it's just the submitting part failing
<dbarth> right
<dbarth> yeah
<seb128> dbarth, the .crash also has the dump, you can use gdb on it
<dbarth> true
<didrocks> kvalo: I would say, prefer python-distutils-extra and a setup.py if possible
<dbarth> well, so you're right maybe there's no need to make that more complex than it should
<dbarth> i'd just like to make sure that the plugin doesn't provide something better for compiz itself
<kvalo> didrocks: my problem is that indicator-network already uses autotools. is there any way to combine python-distutils and autotools, or am I forced to create a new (debian) source package?
<didrocks> kvalo: no, in that case, use autotools for packaging python
<didrocks> kvalo: but it's not a nice game from my experience :)
<didrocks> kvalo: I can give you some examples on monday (like the first Quickly revisions)
<kvalo> didrocks: I was just worried it's something like that. thanks for the help, let's talk more next week
<kvalo> kenvandine: ping?
<mhr3> Cimi, can i ask for extra detail for gtk3 murrine's draw_flat_box? :)
<dbarth> kvalo: he's probably out for thanksgiving (kenvandine)
<Cimi> mhr3: quickly cause I'm going out
<kvalo> dbarth: ok, thanks. I'll ping him on monday
<mhr3> Cimi, i want it to paint the same thing as cell_even/cell_odd but without the need for the widget to have focus
<Cimi> mhr3: talk to you in 3 hours
<mhr3> Cimi, very well, cu
<c10ud> cando_, :o
<cando_> c10ud!!!
<lamalex> smspillaz, ping
<Cimi> mhr3: pong
#ayatana 2010-11-27
<smspillaz> lamalex: pong
<lamalex> smspillaz, does compiz have any a11y support at all?
<smspillaz> lamalex: yes it has some, but it depends on what you are after
<smspillaz> lamalex: we have a color filtering plugin (for colorblindness) and also a zoom plugin which does stuff like focus tracking and the like
<lamalex> smspillaz, do you know if it loads the atk-bridge?
<smspillaz> no it doens't
<lamalex> ok
<smspillaz> there was work to make it do that, but, hm
<lamalex> I think it makes more sense for compiz to load the bridge than unity
<smspillaz> I can't add GNOME or KDE centric dependencies to compiz plugins though, so we'd have to make a wrapper plugin which loads the bridge and calls relevant actions rather than loading it into those plugins itself
<lamalex> are plugins in separte processes?
<smspillaz> lamalex: no, they are loaded into core
<lamalex> yah ok that's what I thought
<smspillaz> well, loaded as dl objects
<lamalex> right, that should be fine seeing as the atk-bridge is dlopen'd itself
<smspillaz> lamalex: BTW, there are a bunch of d-bus related warnings in unity - do you think it's possible to fix those ?
<lamalex> im sure it's possible..
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> might want to do it before A1 ;-)
<lamalex> im in no shape to do anything like that- my dbus is so messed up right now
<smspillaz> oh, they are actual code warnings from the compiler
<smspillaz> eg, wrong use of gchar, reference to undefined functions etc
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> from my branch?
<smspillaz> no, from lp:unity
<lamalex> it's the weekend, but I will try and look on Monday
<smspillaz> ok
<ssj6akshat> Cimi, you happy with you own tag now?
<coz_> good day all
<coz_> vish,  are you available?
<vish> coz_: hey..
<coz_> vish,  hey guy :)
<coz_> vish,  smspillaz  tells me that this channel will become the support channel for unity ..yes?
<vish> coz_: yup..
<coz_> vish,  cool... well..since I am support for compiz...would anyone mind if I sit in and help ?
<vish> coz_: nope.. :)
<coz_> vish,  very cool :)
<coz_> vish,  of course I have to install the darn thing before that happens :)
<vish> yea..
<coz_> :)
<coz_> vish,  hope I didnt bother you  or interupt anything
<vish> coz_: i think unity is broken atm, [thats what i heard yesterday],.. might wanna wait a bit..
<vish> coz_: nah.. np  :)
<coz_> vish,  yeah I am not in a big hurry to install just yet... i will wait maybe for beta 2  or something
<coz_> vish,  its not going to be a big difference in support
<ssj6akshat> People are screaming 'Will it be available in Software Center?' on every post on ubuntugamer
<ssj6akshat> fact ^^
<sense> ssj6akshat: That is good news for the Software Centre! Do you know whether the game developers who want to have their games in Software Centre are able to get that done?
<ssj6akshat> sense, would love to know how to get software in software center
<mhr3> Cimi, ping
<ssj6akshat> can't find the procedure(is it the right word?) for getting a paid app into software center anywhere
<sense> ssj6akshat: I'm not sure. I don't know whether <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviews> applies to non-free applications as well. If you're interested, try to contact Jorge Castro, he can point you to the right person.
<spikeb> this is really something that should be easy to find.
<sense> yes
<ssj6akshat> sense, jorge hangs out in #omg!ubuntu! so that should be painless :)
<sense> good
<spikeb> brb
<vish> i think we need an ask.jorge.com
<jcastro> I am on a roll today!
<cjohnston> lol
<spikeb> haha
<cjohnston> hey jcastro
<vish> nah, seriously.. so that people can just ask the question and jorge can get back later on..
<jcastro> hi
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15123/why-are-two-indicator-network-versions-being-worked-on
<jcastro> I love this question
<jcastro> because I am wondering that too
<vish> like the question above regarding how to gets paid apps in SC
<vish> others would like to know as well..
<jcastro> oh, I am not sure, I think mvo would know?
<sense> That really should be clearly visible.
<jcastro> it should indeed
<sense> Big links to that kind of information on u.com
<jcastro> sense: I suspect there's a reason it's not obvious
<jcastro> but yeah, that would be a good question to ask on Ask
<sense> jcastro: Yeah, Canonical is smart enough to know a page with information can be useful. :) It is probably not fully done or ready yet.
<jcastro> sense: that's what I would guess
<vish> ssj6akshat: ^ ask on ask.u.c that is a nice question.. someone will get back to you..
 * spikeb has a suggestion for an immutable page on the wiki and no idea where to make said suggestion
<sense> Compiz crashed again, and restarting it with 'compiz --display :0' on tty1 doesn't work. Restarting X.
<spikeb> haha, the gnome HIG's downloadable format is practically unusable. irony.
<ssj6akshat> vish, right
 * ssj6akshat blows dust off his account
<lamalex> hey jcastro are you running natty?
#ayatana 2010-11-28
<ssj6akshat> hi mpt
<mpt> hello ssj6akshat
 * ssj6akshat wants to write an article on why rolling release is not suitable for Ubuntu
<mpt> aha
<mpt> ssj6akshat, how close are you to a bookshop?
<ssj6akshat> mpt, 8 kilometres away
<mpt> heh
<mpt> Last time I was in a bookshop, a couple of weeks ago
<mpt> I looked to see what books they had about Ubuntu
<mpt> There were about half a dozen different titles
<mpt> None of them covered 10.10 yet
<mpt> About half of them covered 10.04
<ssj6akshat> I bet you could find any book about Computers in an Indian village :(
<mpt> though in one of the ones that did cover 10.04, all its screenshots had (Minimize)(Maximize)(Close) on the left, so it was obviously based on the beta
<mpt> the rest covered 9.10 an earlier
<mpt> It's a struggle for book authors and publishers to keep up with a six-month release cycle. Whereas the books they published about Windows XP five years ago are still sellable.
<mpt> On Amazon I see zero books about Linux Mint. There are three about Gentoo, and one of them is fake (a bunch of Wikipedia articles stapled together).
<mpt> So, that's one reason.
<mpt> Not the most important reason, though.
<ssj6akshat> mpt, noted
<ssj6akshat> 1st reason- Rolling release makes life harder for book writers
<mpt> Another reason is https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<ssj6akshat> 2nd reason- Can't ship outdated CDs
<mpt> Every six months, a factory presses thousands of CDs for us
<mpt> (I don't know the exact number, and if I did know, I couldn't say)
<mpt> We send them by ShipIt, and distribute them at conferences and trade shows and so on
<mpt> send them to LoCo teams
<mpt> We could still do that with a rolling release, but it would be confusing, because we'd be promoting something that wasn't actually the latest version.
<mpt> Another reason is http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<mpt> Training courses need to be prepared, and revised for each new version of Ubuntu
<mpt> and the trainers themselves need to be trained
<mpt> It's easier for all those steps to happen once or twice a year, than for constant dribs and drabs from particular updates that change features or change the interface
<mpt> It's also easier to tell whether you need to take the training again (or get your employees to take the training again) if there are clear version numbers to compare.
<mpt> Another reason is http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<mpt> It's much easier for Canonical, and other companies that provide tech support for Ubuntu, to do that if they're familiar with the features of each Ubuntu version.
<mpt> E.g. knowing that in 10.10, X and Y and Z switched to Upstart jobs, instead of having to know that X switched on some date, Y switched on some other date, Z switched on some other date, and sorry, when did you last update your system?
<ssj6akshat> lol
<mpt> I could be wrong, but I don't think operating systems that have rolling releases have much in the way of commercial tech support.
<mpt> But here's the two biggest reasons
<mpt> The second biggest reason is commercial application developers. They need to be able to say "Yes, this program does work on 10.04 LTS, and if it doesn't we'll refund you." Rather than having to constantly keep track of changes in the system that break the application.
<ssj6akshat> true
<mpt> Rolling releases tend to assume, I think, that every application is in the OS's own repositories, so they can fix breakage that way. But that model can't scale. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT5fUcMUfYg>
<mpt> And the biggest reason is OEMs.
<mpt> and ODMs.
<mpt> Most of the computers you can buy with Ubuntu preinstalled right now have either 10.04, or 9.10.
<mpt> It takes time for manufacturers to test the OS with their hardware, or to pay us to do that <http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/>
<mpt> It's difficult for them to keep up with a release every six months
<mpt> If there was a release every day or so, I don't know what they'd do, but it wouldn't be pretty.
<mpt> Now, there are two other things to mention
<mpt> One is that daily builds are useful for testing. sabdfl has wanted these for a long time. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/GrumpyGroundhog>
<mpt> The other is that the main reason people want a "rolling release" in the first place is not so that they can get updates for udev or plymouth or gvfs, but so that they can get updates for Firefox and Banshee and so on.
<mpt> But there are other ways to do that. (Which is what I was getting at with my "bifurcation fallacy" comment.)
<mpt> That's also covered in Evan's talk in that YouTube link above.
<mpt> For all those reasons, the more popular an operating system is, the less frequent its releases are.
<mpt> That's a general pattern, of course, not a perfect rule.
<mpt> http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportOperatingSystems.htm has useful statistics for that, because it shows how popular individual Linux-based OSes are.
<mpt> ssj6akshat, is that enough to get you started? :-)
<ssj6akshat> mpt, yes
<ssj6akshat> mpt, lol @ Just another wordpress site
<m4n1sh> join #desktocouch
<m4n1sh> sorry :P
<ssj6akshat> m4n1sh, typo
<m4n1sh> yeah
<sojourner__> I unsubscribed from the ayatana project a couple of weeks ago but the bug mail keeps comming how do I stop it ?
<mpt> sojourner__, <https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+subscriptions> might list something that you can unsubscribe from or a team you need to leave
<coz_> good day al
<sojourner__> thanks MPT but that just shows bugs that I am subscribed to the bugs from ayatana bugmail show me as " also notified" so I can't unsubscribe from them .
<mpt> sojourner__, can you give an example?
<sojourner__> have a look at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/579134  and you will see that I am "also notified" but not subscribed .
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 579134 in Indicator Date and Time "The date and time indicator should respect the locale setting for time format (affected: 49, heat: 158)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<sojourner__> the email I recieve says "You received this bug notification because you are subscribed to The
<sojourner__> Ayatana Project." but I am no longer subscribed .
<mpt> sojourner__, that's a mystery to me. #launchpad may be a better place to ask your question.
<sojourner__> thanks MPT , I already tried that and got nowhere , they just answered that if I wasn't subscribed to the team I wouldn't get the mail , the problem seems to be that the bugmail is different from the team mail and dosen't show on the launchpad mailing lists page .
<ssj6akshat> can anybody help us?
<ssj6akshat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AyatanaDmediaLovefest
<mpt> sojourner__, is the first checkbox checked for you on <https://launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+subscribe>? If so, uncheck it and choose "Save these changes".
<mpt> sojourner__, ah, no, cancel that
<mpt> sojourner__, I think I've worked it out. You need to uncheck the first checkbox on <https://launchpad.net/ayatana/+subscribe> and choose "Save these changes".
<mpt> ssj6akshat, that's a pretty neat wiki page (and bug report)
<ssj6akshat> mpt, Jason's wife Tara is a profession in that field
<ssj6akshat> He has been watching her workflow for almost 2 years
<pavolzetor> hi, is there windicator lib?
<ssj6akshat> pavolzetor, work on them hasn't been started
<pavolzetor> and is there any schedule?
<pavolzetor> I am making decision, if join ubuntu or android development
<pavolzetor> but ubuntu looks easier for me (I love C)
<ssj6akshat> pavolzetor, mark said that windicators were a low priority
<pavolzetor> I don't think that, it should be high
<mpt> ssj6akshat, I don't have time to get involved with that in detail, but one quick suggestion I do have is that most of those notification bubbles aren't really appropriate
<pavolzetor> we are getting appmenu to panel, so we need something easy access to configure app
<mpt> ssj6akshat, a single import dialog could better communicate show the list of cards you've imported photos from so far in this batch, which of your card readers is idle (and ready to take another card), etc
<pavolzetor> I would like write RSS reader and I have some design in my mind, but in nattym there is appmenu in panel, so I need windicators to store there some option, like settings
<pavolzetor> and another question, when will vala bindings work for desktopcouch?
<mpt> pavolzetor, what kind of settings? The standard place to present those is an "Edit" > "Settings" menu item
<pavolzetor> yes, but I wanna make app without Edit, File, Help
<pavolzetor> it will have it, but you don't need going there for normal purposes
<ssj6akshat> pavolzetor, so, you would be making something like google chrome
<ssj6akshat> ?
<mpt> pavolzetor, there's a #desktopcouch channel for questions about that
<ssj6akshat> or firefox with it's menu button?
<pavolzetor> thnaks
<pavolzetor> yes
<mpt> That reminds me, I need to nag the Chromium developers to add some native menus :-)
<pavolzetor> but not same
<pavolzetor> there can be in right side of title bar just one button
<pavolzetor> like Close, but on the other side
<pavolzetor> for settings
<pavolzetor> in every program
<pavolzetor> I think, uses will love it
<pavolzetor> users
<jderose> hi mpt :)
<jderose> mpt: so ssj6akshat said you had some critiques of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AyatanaDmediaLovefest
<mpt> jderose, yeah, I don't have time to get involved in detail, but I read the wiki page and the bug report and the Google Doc
<mpt> It seems to me that pretty close to the ideal interaction would be:
<mpt> 1. You insert the first card
<jderose> mpt: np.... i believe the concern you mentioned will be addressed by the application indicator (not yet completed)
<mpt> 2. You go into some "quick batch import" mode, separate from the normal import-one-card-into-Shotwell process
<mpt> 3. The only thing you have to do from then on is to swap cards, once the interface tells you that a particular card reader is finished.
<jderose> very hard to identify card readers, though, unless you know you have special hardware where card slots are build in and clearly labeled
<mpt> I think a single window could do those things better than a series of notification bubbles and a menu could.
<jderose> mpt: and a big point is to not sit waiting for free card readers, you have other stuff to be doing... it's not worth bothering the user till they are going to swap all the cards
<mpt> Depends on speed vs. other things you're doing, I guess
<mpt> For example, a window could easily show a list of the cards you've imported so far, how many photos were on each, and how many were duplicates. Bubbles and a menu, not so much.
<jderose> that information will be available, but i wanted a workflow that assumed you might not be doing anything with the computer, you might just be dumping off cards in between scenes
<jderose> but i've got more thinking to do... obviously the design isn't done yet.  thank you so much for looking at it! :)
<mpt> yw
<sojourner__> @ MPT thanks , I was away from the computer for awhile , your link seems to have worked thanks again .
<mpt> It's the famous DanRabbit
<mpt> DanRabbit, at UDS we talked about getting the artwork team more involved in tasks
<DanRabbit> mpt: good morning :) It's the infamous MPT ;)
<mpt> If I have something large-ish that I'd like done, should I just post to the mailing list?
<DanRabbit> mpt: TBH I'm not sure who you would hit. For example: I'm not subscribed to that mailing list haha
<DanRabbit> mpt: but if there is anything I can personally do for you, feel free to shoot :D
<mpt> Just out of curiosity: Why aren't you? (I'm not, but that's because I'm not an artist)
<DanRabbit> mpt: I get too much mail. I'm thinking of unsubscribing to papercuts at this point...
<mpt> I wish I could do that, but Canonical UX is the owner :-)
<DanRabbit> mpt: well good luck :) I don't think the mailing list would be a bad place to put your request in any case ;)
<nperry> How do I add lauchers to unity-compiz?
<spikeb> i don't think you can yet
<nperry> ALT+F2 it is then
<nperry> First time running it
<nperry> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10111328&postcount=21
#ayatana 2011-11-21
<thumper> Trevinho: ping
<thumper> (on the off chance you are working at 3am)
<smspillaz> I think it's only andrea who works at 3am
<Trevinho> thumper: actually I generally work at 3am... Also at 4am... But not on Sunday night :)
<andyrock> hi all
<Omega> hi
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<GG_> Hi, I was told to come to #ayatana for tips on my appindicator - after a limited number of menu.append(item) functions, the submenus appear empty. Is this a known issue?
<kenvandine> GG_, not that i have heard of
<GG_> kenvandine, this may not be well documented - the menu has in total over 5000 entries (mostly in submenus, so it's easy to navigate)
<AlanBell> for small values of easy
<AlanBell> how many levels of submenu is that GG_?
<TheMuso> tedg: Are you around? I'd like to have a quick chat about dbusmenu and accessible description stuff.
#ayatana 2011-11-22
<bschaefer> thumper: ping
<thumper> bschaefer: pong
<bschaefer> thumper: so I am pretty sure if found out exactly where fix this dash problem
<thumper> bschaefer: awesome
<thumper> bschaefer: do tell :)
<bschaefer> about to log out and test really quick (1 line of code change)
<bschaefer> thumer: under DashController under window set up window_->SetPathToKeyFocusArea()
<bschaefer> thumper: ^
<bschaefer> let me log out to confirm
<thumper> :)
<thumper> ok
<bschaefer> thumper: yup worked. I would have figured it out yesterday but for some reason I thought BaseWindow was below the View class
<bschaefer> thumper: also the only reason clicking was working on start up also was because it SetKeyFocusArea on mouse_over_area, otherwise it wouldn't work with
<bschaefer> either*
<thumper> bschaefer: so this is purely a nux fix?
<bschaefer> thumper: nope, unity
<bschaefer> nux gets left alone
<bschaefer> let me get a branch up so you can see
<thumper> oh?
<thumper> ok
<bschaefer> thumper: well the fix I had in nux was bad and would get called all the time and you only need it to be called once
<bschaefer> thumper: I thought it was in nux at first because it showed the same problems as the quick list bug
<thumper> ok
<bschaefer> thumper: apologies on taking so long to fix this, trying to reduce my work load else where...but at lease it's fixed :)
<bschaefer> (hopefully :) )
<thumper> that's cool
<thumper> is the branch up?
<bschaefer> yup getting the link now
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-860805
<bschaefer> thumper: now just to figure out how to test this...
<thumper> yeah :)
<bschaefer> I was thinking when this function isn't called and you use super the end_of_key signal is emited
<thumper> ok...
<bschaefer> on start up, so possibly setting up a listener for that and fake a key stroke
<thumper> do you get the same behaviour on the stand alone dash?
<thumper> or is that all different?
<bschaefer> hmm, I haven't tried it on the stand alone dash
<thumper> my guess is that it is likely to be different
<thumper> as it is created and focused differently
<thumper> so testing this is a challenge
<bschaefer> hmm yeah, also there was a function that could not find the area
<bschaefer> in nux, that I believe is public
<bschaefer> (going to look for it)
<bschaefer> FindKeyFocusArea
<bschaefer> hmm it's not public though
<thumper> is it protected?
<bschaefer> yeah, it is over ridden a few times and is public in Area
<bschaefer> so it returns a NULL if it can't find the area
<thumper> if it is public in Area, then you can call it
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> (was looking and typing since it is virtual there are multiple ones)
<bschaefer> so we should be able to set up the dash then call this and check if it returns NULL after window_->SetPathToKeyFocusArea() is called
<bschaefer> the standalone_dash is pretty different...
<thumper> yeah... thought it might be
<bschaefer> well I will start playing around with it
<bschaefer> also I have a couple files in nux that I initialized some variable. Theres also some in unity from that log file you gave me
<thumper> ok
<thumper> cool
<bschaefer> thumper: just realized that wont work anyway since we dont have the event which FindKeyFocusArea takes as an argument
<Andy80> finally the proper Unity configuration for me :) - fixed Launcher + 36 pixel icons ;)
<thumper> bschaefer: can we fake it?
<thumper> bschaefer: sorry, was on the phone
<bschaefer> thumper: sorry I ran to the store, umm we should be able too
<bschaefer> thumper: Ill make a function that does that, but I am slightly worried still because the Dash Controller isne't getting called which is where SetPathToKeyFocusArea() gets called
<bschaefer> thumper: I could possibly re write it using the DashController instead of just the DashView
<Andy80> good night to everyone
<bschaefer> thumper: ugg, it actually just needs the event type, key sym and key state which are very easy to fake
<bschaefer> thumper: ie. it doesn't actually need the full event
<thumper> bschaefer: cool
<bschaefer> thumper: actually some bad news it looks like the function I was looking at is in WindowCompositor but it is private in that class
<thumper> which method
<bschaefer> same name
<bschaefer> FindKeyFocusArea
<bschaefer> but it's different then View and Area
<bschaefer> ie. it is not overriding it
<bschaefer> overloading*
<thumper> bschaefer: can you give me some file and line numbers?
<bschaefer> yeah. It is in nux/Nux/WindowCompositor.cpp around line 807
<bschaefer> thumper: that function is what returns NULL if it can't find the focus_area,
 * thumper pokes
<bschaefer> I wonder if we could write most of this function in unity...
<bschaefer> nevermind, _view_window_list is private and doesn't get returned anywhere
<thumper> bschaefer: lets go back, what did you change?
<bschaefer> ok, in unity under DashController::SetupWindow()
<bschaefer> window_->SetPathToKeyFocusArea()
<bschaefer> was added in that function
<bschaefer> thumper: ^
 * thumper pokes some more
<bschaefer> SetPathToKeyFocusArea() is in nux/Nux/Area.cpp line 950
<bschaefer> thumper:
<thumper> bschaefer: it seems that SetPathToKeyFocusArea() is called internally from the window compositor in nux
<bschaefer> yeah
<thumper> bschaefer: from SetKeyFocusArea
<bschaefer> thumper: yup
<thumper> bschaefer: shouldn't we then be calling that instead of SetPathToKeyFocusArea?
<thumper> which seems weird
<thumper> as that is called from ShowDash
<bschaefer> thumper: hmm, well it doesn't get to the SetPathToKeyFocusArea when called in unity
<thumper> I feel it is probably due to line 237 in dashcontroller.cpp
<thumper> view_->default_focus() is probably wrong
<bschaefer> thumper: i removed that line and tried it
<thumper> where is that set I wonder
<thumper> hmm... it doesn't get there normally?
<thumper> I can see why the author thought it should
<bschaefer> thumper:  yeah, the only reason clicking on the dash works right away
<bschaefer> thumper: is because it SetKeyFocusArea for mouse_over_area in WindowCompositor
<bschaefer> thumper: so it kinda works by accident because calling that invokes the SetPathToKeyFocusArea()
<bschaefer> thumper: which is why this bug seemed so inconsistent and weird...
<thumper> bschaefer: but do you agree that  nux::GetWindowCompositor().SetKeyFocusArea(view_->default_focus()); should work?
<bschaefer> yeah I thought it should..
<thumper> did you try stepping through the debugger?
<bschaefer> thumper: no, haven't used one in a long time
<thumper> bschaefer: ah... gdb is a wonderful thing
<thumper> bschaefer: especially since you have to use a vt
<thumper> bschaefer: since you are breaking into the window manager :)
<bschaefer> thumper: vt? not ringing a bell for some reason
<thumper> ctrl-alt-F1
<bschaefer> thumper: haven't been using that
<thumper> before you do that
<thumper> you have to go ctrl-alt-F7 to get back :)
<bschaefer> thumper: yup, I call that tty
<bschaefer> thumper: well for some reason my VM hates that mode so I cant use it haha
<thumper> which mode?
<bschaefer> thumper: 1-6
<bschaefer> F1-F6
<thumper> oh, you are using a vm?
<bschaefer> thumper: yup, I am currently looking for a laptop right now but have to wait a little
 * thumper nods
<bschaefer> thumper: but got 3d working with out to much fuss
<bschaefer> thumper: but I was taught that debuggers were evil for learning
<bschaefer> thumper: so I have stuck with print statements and reading code haha
<thumper> I'd agree with that, in general
<thumper> but they are great for debugging
<bschaefer> thumper: haha, hence the name :)
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah a lot of time I use print statements like a debugger would be doing anyway, like mem address and values
<bschaefer> thumper: but I will dl gdb and start learning that as it looks like the tool you use?
<bschaefer> thumper: guess it's built in, and I am guessing this is the logger nux uses
<thumper> what do you mean?
<bschaefer> well all the calls to LOGGER
<thumper> gdb is the gnu debugger, so part of build-essential I think
<thumper> yeah, I wrote that
<bschaefer> i am guessing gets sent to the gdb
<bschaefer> cool! Yeah I see those and didn't really know where that was getting sent to, so just used a printf instead :)
<bschaefer> thumper: i am also still getting use to how large everything is, code wise...there is so much code
<thumper> bschaefer: it gets sent to std::cout or std::cerr, I can't remember
<thumper> no, the logging is independent to gdb
 * thumper goes afk for person at door
<bschaefer> thumper: hmm, a little bit of a digress. I am wondering if FindKeyFocusArea in Area would still return NULL if it cant find the area...
<thumper> bschaefer: so... let me see if I can get this straight
<bschaefer> thumper: well it's protected in the nux::View class
<thumper> bschaefer: when unity starts for the first time, the text input doesn't have focus if you push the super key to get the dash?
<thumper> bschaefer: is that the underlying issue?
<bschaefer> thumper: yes
<thumper> ok...
<thumper> what I'd do is to start compiz with gdb and add a breakpoint
<thumper> since you can't really do that...
<thumper> hang on, what is your VM running on?
<thumper> you may be able to start gdb in the host
<thumper> and connect over tcp to the VM
<thumper> to debug
<bschaefer> windows
<thumper> is it your machine?
<bschaefer> yeah
<thumper> have you heard of mingw?
<bschaefer> nope, but can dl it
<thumper> that can give you gdb on windows
<thumper> see if you can do a little research
<thumper> on gdb over tcp
<thumper> to see if you can get it working
<thumper> it'll make some things much easier
<thumper> I'll see if I can get unity running under gdb again
<thumper> and debug the process
<thumper> and stop at that location
<thumper> and step through
<thumper> see what's happening
<thumper> but
<bschaefer> thumper: alright thanks. I will be getting flash drive soon to run ubuntu off until i get a laptop
<thumper> now it is dinner time
<bschaefer> thumper: alright enjoy!
<thumper> caio
<azrad> hi i'm a noob ubuntu 11.10; i was messing around with compiz and messed up my desktop; i removed compiz and unity; and now i'd like unity back; but i can't seem to figure out how to do that
<azrad> i tried adding it from the ubuntu software center but well it didn't seem to change my desktop;
<azrad> now i think i'm using gnome
<thumper> azrad: if you start ccsm, add the unity plugin
<thumper> smspillaz: can you help azrad?
<azrad> so install compiz?
<thumper> is it not installed?
<thumper> if you have unity installed, you'd have compiz installed
<azrad> no i said i removed them both
<thumper> so go and install ubuntu-desktop
<azrad> ok i'm doing that
<bschaefer> thumper: got mingw set up with ssh and running unity --advance-debug and it looks like it's working
<bschaefer> thumper: so Ill look into get the break point set up for that process if you haven't already
<thumper> bschaefer: I haven't
<bschaefer> thumper: alright, gives me time to learn gdb :)
 * thumper walks away again
<bschaefer> thumper: Go eat! (surprised you were back haha)
<azrad> brb
<azrad> thumper: ah that did the trick; thankyou very much
<Andy80> 'morning
<TheCowboy> Where can I find the docs for libindicator for python?
<TheCowboy> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.04/GIR/python/AppIndicator-0.1.html
<TheCowboy> doesn't work
<TheCowboy> Found the link on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Libraries
<mhr3_> TheCowboy, here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.04/python/AppIndicator-0.1.html
<TheCowboy> ty
<jo-erlend> is there any keyboard shortcut to move a window between monitors?
<glatzor> ping ronoc
<ronoc> glatzor, yep
<glatzor> hello ronoc you are working on the indicator session service?
<glatzor> I am the author of aptdaemon, AFAIK we haven't met yet.
<ronoc> glatzor, no I dont think we have, how's it going ! I am not working onthe session service I'm afraid this cycle,
<glatzor> ronoc, aptdaemon nowadays provides the PackageKit dbus API. So it could make sense porting indicator session service to PackageKit
<ronoc> glatzor, so the session service should talk straight to package kit instead of the apt dbus interface ?
<glatzor> ronoc, right. aptdaemon now supports PackageKit UpdatesChanged signal.
<glatzor> ronoc, currently you perform an UpgradeSystem simulation after each transaction AFAIK.
<ronoc> glatzor, i could not get any consistent behaviour out of the apt dbus api for O
<ronoc> glatzor, yes that's right
<glatzor> ronoc, just feel free to ask if you need anything by aptdaemon. I am quite open to new use cases
<glatzor> ronoc, in the future aptdaemon will emit the UpdatesChanged signal when it is a good idea to ask query updates.
<glatzor> to query for updates
<glatzor> ronoc, So I have to leave now. sorry. But I will poke you in the next days again :)
<ronoc> glatzor, grand, anytime
<ronoc> glatzor, ok we should talk at some point about the whole interaction, I was having difficulties last cycle to say the least with that api design / stability
<Andy80> too silence... time for a breaking question :)
<MrChrisDruif> Break it
<Andy80> Saviq: what do you think about starting some tests of Unity-2D and Qt5? Is it too early? (the question is for everyone of course)
<Andy80> Qt5 (a very preview release) can already be built, and it runs on N9/N950. We could build it on Ubuntu, package it and make it available trough a PPA. Then we could try to buuild the actual Unity-2D against it and start taking notes about the necessary changes required.
<angelo-c> hi all
<angelo-c> can anyone help me with bug 773841
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<andyrock> angelo-c, help to fix?
<angelo-c> I'm in trouble with launch_default_for_uri because it doesn't work with
<angelo-c> not mounted volumes.
<angelo-c> I talked about this strangeness with gtk developer on gtk+ dev irc
<angelo-c> channel, and they explained me that the function is not intended to open
<angelo-c> not mounted volumes.
<angelo-c> They only way I found to open an uri like ssh:// or smb:// is to open
<angelo-c> with nautilus using GLib.Process.spawn_async.
<andyrock> mmm....
<andyrock> so launch_default_for_uri
<andyrock> doesn't work for not mounted volumes right?
<andyrock> and you don't know on which volume the uri is...
<angelo-c> you can test yourself using gnome-mount, it uses the same launch_default_for_uri function
<andyrock> so you cannot mount the volume by yourself
<andyrock> right?
<angelo-c> gnem-open sorry
<angelo-c> gnome-open sorry again
<angelo-c> the bug involves unity-len-files that is not a gui application, so I cannot use i gtkmount diaolog to mount the volume
<andyrock> but you can use a gmount...
<andyrock> :)
<angelo-c> gmount?
<tedg> TheMuso, Sorry, I missed your ping yesterday.
<tedg> TheMuso, Yes, I think it should be a new property.
<tedg> TheMuso, Make sure to put it in the defaults list.  I don't know that there should be a default value as much as to set the type.
<andyrock> yeah.... http://developer.gnome.org/gio/2.31/GMount.html
<andyrock> angelo-c, ^^^
<angelo-c> sorry, I was not clear
<andyrock> nautilus and unity launchbar use this to mount a volume...
<angelo-c> I cannot use gmount because it involves using a gtk mount operation that I cannot use because the daemon is a non gui app
<TheMuso> tedg: Sorry, the defaults list and type?
<TheMuso> tedg: Not sure what you mean by those.
<andyrock> angelo-c, gvolume and gmount doesn't open any dialog box...
<andyrock> angelo-c, you are Italian?
<TheMuso> Ok, I thought adding a property would be the way to go.
<angelo-c> I have to open dialog boxes, mounting an ssh volume should ask for a username and password, if you enter nautilius ssh://127.0.0.1 it opens a dialog
<angelo-c> yes, I'm italian, is so recognizable?
<angelo-c> :)
<andyrock> angelo-c, I'm italian too ;)
<angelo-c> great, can we speak in Italian?
<TheMuso> tedg: nvm I think I understand, I'll try to catch you later if I have more questions.
<tedg> TheMuso, cool
<TheMuso> Ok thanks.
<TheCowboy> Anyone have any thoughts on how to implement an indicator/widget for adjusting the screen brightness?
<TheMuso> TheCowboy: You would need to leverage UPower at the backend to adjust brightness, if thats possible. I think UPower is responsible for reading any light sensors and adjusting the brightness based on the readings, but I am not sure if there any APIs to allow other apps to change brightness, as its usually something a user would do with their monitor controls/brightness keys on their device.
<alamedia_> hi everybody, I put ubuntu 11.10 on as rock but no sounds, could u help me?
<TheCowboy> TheMuso,  thanks, will take a look at that (one reason for wanting this is that for older Thinkpads there's a basically unfixable bug which doubles the step in the controls)
<TheMuso> TheCowboy: Ah ok.
<TheMuso> TheCowboy: In terms of older thinkpads, how old?
<hyperair> i don't think it's only for older thinkpads
<hyperair> my thinkpad is less than a year old, but i think it doubles the step
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<hyperair> the xbacklight controls were added recently in the 3.1 kernel.
#ayatana 2011-11-23
<hyperair> 3.0 didn't have anything in /sys/class/backlight
<TheMuso> Huh. I have 2 in that dir.
<TheMuso> acpi_video and intel_backlight
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> neither of those were there in 3.0
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheCowboy> I have a T60p
<hyperair> xbacklight didn't work, and there was no way to set the backlight from userspace.
<TheCowboy> I think this is related and has a list of affected Thinkpads: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/357673
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 357673 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "No notification when sliding audio volume, muting volume on ThinkPad X23, X24, X31, X32, X41, X60, T22, T40, T41, T42, T43, T43p, T60, R50e, R51, R52" [Medium,Triaged]
<TheMuso> Right, I have a T510 here. When I disconnect my monitor next, I'll check to see if the same thing happens to mine.
<hyperair> TheMuso: there's one entry now, which is intel_backlight.
<TheMuso> hyperair: RIght, but I also have acpi_video.
<TheCowboy> I only have acpi_video for mine
<hyperair> TheMuso: acpi_video probably comes from thinkpad_acpi, i guess, which doesn't properly support this thinkpad just yet.
<TheMuso> Right.
<hyperair> really ironic because ubuntu used this thinkpad (e220s) on its website front page once.
<TheMuso> I know in precise, my brightness controls worked fine.
<TheCowboy> you can also use System Settings > Screen to avoid the doubling, but it's a little annoying to have to open it every time, and I tend to adjust it a lot
<TheMuso> sorry, that should be oneiric
<hyperair> well precise has 3.1
<TheMuso> I am now in precise, and do get the double step.
 * hyperair uses a custom kernel
<hyperair> no wait precise uses 3.2 i think
<TheMuso> Right.
<hyperair> anyway i'm off for breakfast
<TheMuso> 3.2 was uploaded to precise, but is not yet pushed out to users, unless they know its already there.
<hyperair> oh i see.
<bschaefer> thumper: hey, so when I traced it yesterday it stopped at area->AcceptFocusArea() == false. So it doesn't hit the SetPathToKeyFocusArea()
<bschaefer> thumper: in WindowComp
 * bschaefer looks up line number
<thumper> interesting
<bschaefer> thumper: 1883 close to there
<thumper> bschaefer: I'd definitely say that is a question for Jay
<thumper> bschaefer: which file?
<bschaefer> window compositer
<bschaefer> nux/Nux
<bschaefer> compositor*
<bschaefer> thumper: well iam going to run it again because ShowDash runs twice so I want to check that
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> the area being passed in should be a text area right?
<bschaefer> thumper: then I want to add my line of code changed to see if it effects that
<bschaefer> thumper: that is what deafult_focus() gets
<bschaefer> thumper: it gets the input area in SearchBar
<thumper> yep
<bschaefer> text_entry()
<thumper> :(
<bschaefer> but it isn't accepting key focus, so window_->...
<thumper> Nux/Area.cpp:1003
<bschaefer> thumper: in ShowDash() should set that...
<bschaefer> thumper: hmm
<bschaefer> thumper: it is inited to true
<bschaefer> thumper: sensitive_ which is what gets returned for that check for false
<thumper> probably worth seeing what variable is being passed through the first time
<thumper> is it the one we expect?
<bschaefer> I can check, I saw nux sets it to false with a static text in an abstract button
<bschaefer> Nux/AbstractCheckedButton.cpp:45:    static_text_->SetInputEventSensitivity(false);
<bschaefer> same with button
<bschaefer> Nux/Button.cpp:291:      static_text_->SetInputEventSensitivity(false);
<bschaefer> thumper: there are only 4 places that I see that it gets set to false, but I might have missed some
<thumper> bschaefer: note that SetSensitivity calls SetInputEventSensitivity
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah but it is deprecated, and grep couldn't find it being called
<bschaefer> (saw a random comment)
<thumper> oh for the love of all that is good, delete it
 * thumper wonders if gcc has a good deprecation pragma
<bschaefer> thumper: haha, I will
<bschaefer> thumper: hmm, but I am thinking possibly when unity sets up static text it sets the SetInputEventSensitivty to false, but it doesn't get changed until the dash closes
<bschaefer> thumer: (random thinking) I will go look into it some more
<thumper> SetInputEventSensitivity isn't called in the unity codebase
<bschaefer> thumper: not directly, but it has to be getting set to false some how
<bschaefer> possibly not directly*
<thumper> bschaefer: when you step into the function using gdb
<thumper> bschaefer: look at the type of the poitner
<thumper> bschaefer: I think you can go print *area
<thumper> you can then poke around the object internals
<bschaefer> ok, I will also see if I can get stack trace of when sensitive gets set to false
<bschaefer> thumper: i think I remember seeing a conditional thing with gdb
<thumper> yes, there is a way to watch a memory location
<thumper> and it will break on change
<bschaefer> thumper: yeah the debugger is a lot faster haha
<bschaefer> thumper: and fun to play around in
<thumper> it is well worth getting proficient with
<bschaefer> yeah. I am going to switch irc to my windows so I can use the debugger . brb
<bschaefer> thumper-afk: when you get back, It is returning on if (key_focus_area == area) not the other one.
<bschaefer> (changed view_->default_focus() to window_) was thinking it would get filtered down to the active input area in nux
<om26er> danilos, Hey did you report a bug about icons disappearing in Unity launcher a few days ago?
<om26er> ref: http://people.canonical.com/~danilo/screenshots/unity-mess.png
<danilos> om26er, yes, I did, but I didn't get it since (though it took a few weeks in my session without logging out for me to get it originally)
<om26er> danilos, thanks, found the bug report
<om26er> it was in my email ;-)
<om26er> seems there are a few other people out there that face it these days
<om26er> bug 806248
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 806248 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher icons are all rendered up in top left corner" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806248
<Debolaz> Is this channel also home of Unity-2D?
<smspillaz> yes
<kamstrup> mhr3_: in your face ace! https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/dee/tree-index/+merge/83141
<kamstrup> (please disregard the snafu in the Dee.py, I just pushed a revert)
<mhr3_> kamstrup, hmm, says there's conflict in dee-index.h
<kamstrup> wtf?!
<kamstrup> mhit doesn't here...
<kamstrup> mhr3_: ^^
<mhr3_> +2.5k sloc?!
<mhr3_> i'll need a coffee :)
<mhr3_> kamstrup, it's what lp says
<kamstrup> mhr3_: i see... odd... I am pretty sure that index.h hasn't been touched in ages...
<mhr3_> kamstrup, i just tried locally, lp is right
<kamstrup> mhr3_: ok, lemme sync with trunk
<mhr3_> aah, the g-i fixes broke it
<mhr3_> should be simple fix
<kamstrup> mhr3_: fixed
<kamstrup> mhr3_: almost 4k lines of pure fun, just for you my friend ;-)
<mhr3_> wooo, i'm so honoured :)
<om26er> bug 883573 anyone have a say on it? maybe a theory? plz
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 883573 in unity (Ubuntu) "launching an application doesn't focus it" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883573
<kamstrup> mhr3_: with regards to the transactions the crucial decision is whether we want to make it possible to have something like a "transaction model" that we overlay so you can read the changed model, but without committing
<kamstrup> that's nice in theory...
<kamstrup> but bloody hard to get performant
<kamstrup> (generically)
<kamstrup> and doesn't play naturally with DeeIndex, because you'd have to have separate indexes on the transaction model...
<kamstrup> the "simple" solution is to just write a GObject wrapper for the current txn format in DeeSharedModel
<mhr3_> kamstrup, ultimately you're the db expert, so your call, but for the uses i plan the simple solution would suffice
<Debolaz> I have a question; I use Unity-2D because I'm on a netbook (compiz being a very significant memory hog), and while most of the default behavior is just fine, one annoys me: Most windows aren't maximized by default, nor is there any way to enable this behavior unlike in Unity-compiz.
<Debolaz> Is there a reason for this?
<htorque> Debolaz: have you tried setting /apps/metacity/general/auto_maximize_windows to true with gconf-editor?
<Debolaz> htorque: That doesn't actually maximize all maximizable windows, the name is a bit misleading.
<Debolaz> It should really be called auto_maximize_really_large_windows :)
<htorque> Debolaz: yeah, it's just maximizing those that would already start with whatever% of screen size
<Debolaz> It wouldve been nice if this % could be configured with gconf. But thats not the case. :(
<Debolaz> The problem isn't just cosmetic; Many applications (Text editors for instance) tend to open a smaller window than the maximization treshhold even though they clearly need to be maximized before they are usable on a netbook in many cases.
<smspillaz> om26er: I think that's something I've fixed in precise. not sure though
<om26er> smspillaz, you mean trunk or was there a new upload of compiz in precise?
<smspillaz> trunk
<smspillaz> we're not doing any precise uploads until my unit testing framework is finished and that is going to take a while
<om26er> smspillaz, seems bug 770283 only happens with fglrx driver+unity-window-decorator the issue does not happen with gtk-window-decorator
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770283
<smspillaz> om26er: we're dropping unity-window-decorator in precise anyways. but that's a driver bug in any case
<smspillaz> some drivers don't send damage events for non window backed drawables. no idea why
<om26er> smspillaz, wow replacing unity-window-decorator for?
<smspillaz> gtk-window-decorator
<smspillaz> I merged them
<om26er> alright, so the above issue is something to be taken to AMD? smspillaz
<om26er> i pinged the X guys didnt get a reply though :/
<smspillaz> I'm not sure really
<smspillaz> I'll need to look into it some more, but I don't have any hardware which exhibits this bug anymore soooo.....
<htorque> is there a "build compiz from trunk" guide somewhere?
 * Debolaz ponders if he implemented a gconf setting for adjusting percentage, if it would be accepted.
<htorque> smspillaz: hi! is there a "build compiz from trunk" guide somewhere?
<smspillaz> htorque: yeah, hang on
<smspillaz> http://wiki.compiz.org/C%2B%2BCompiling
<smspillaz> that's a bit out of date though, you'll want lp:compiz-core for compiz core
<smspillaz> I haven't been able to do a git resync for quite some time
<htorque> smspillaz: good, thanks! :-)
<smspillaz> htorque: oh a word of warning,  I don't think lp:compiz-core is building at the moment
<smspillaz> funny, there are about 4 different merge proposals pending which fix the build failure but none of them have been approved yet :p
<smspillaz> htorque: you'll need to remove the files it complains about from po/POTFILES.in
<htorque> smspillaz: thanks, trying it now. :-)
<htorque> smspillaz: other than core i can use the stuff from git?
<smspillaz> probably
<Andy80> hi
<kamstrup> mhr3_: ! I finally got around to reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/fix-856205/+merge/82433 :-)
<kamstrup> mhr3_: I am not sure, but maybe you only have 15 minutes to reply to my comments before the automerger kicks in? ;-P
<kenvandine> kamstrup, no pressure right :)
<kamstrup> kenvandine: nooooo :-)
<mhr3_> kamstrup, as for why reinterpret, i dunno, copied it from some other part of unity
<mhr3_> but yea, i guess static_cast would work as well
<kamstrup> mhr3_: if in doubt static_cast is normally what you need
<mhr3_> g_source_remove isn't necessary, the return FALSE handles that
<kamstrup> mhr3_: ah, right, it's a callback... the method name seems to imply that it's fine to call directly as well. that's the "source"  (gsource pun intended!) of my confusion I think
<mhr3_> right, i could have put cb suffix
<mhr3_> but at least it's static... so it's weird enough :)
<Andy80> it looks like LP is having some problem at the moment, I cannot search for packages, uff :\
<mgedmin> unity ignores my terminal windows again -- can't alt-tab or use launcher to switch to them :(
<didrocks> DBO: ^
<DBO> mgedmin, any idea how I can reproduce the issue?
<mgedmin> sadly, no
<DBO> mgedmin, is it happening now?
<mgedmin> I use a keyboard shortcut to launch gnome-terminals
<mgedmin> instead of using super+number
<mgedmin> this may or may not have an influence
<DBO> it shouldn't...
<mgedmin> sometimes, after a few days of uptime, unity starts not noticing I've terminal windows open
<DBO> can you ping me next time you are experiencing this?
<mgedmin> it's happening right now, in case you want me to apt-get install some dbgsym packages, gdb attach and inspect global state or something
<didrocks> DBO: in case you didn't notice, mgedmin is experiencing it right now ^
<DBO> mgedmin, can you install d-feet
<DBO> and then find bamf on your session bus
<DBO> and start going through the applications
<DBO> checking their desktop files
<DBO> see if any of them are the terminal
<mgedmin> what's the session bus address?
 * mgedmin launches d-feet in a terminal, sees "Bus address '' is not a valid bus address", wonders if that's expected or not
<mgedmin> the window is empty, there's a connect toolbar icon that asks me for a "Bus address" and presents a blank combo-box
<mgedmin> I'm not that familiar with d-bus
 * mgedmin greps for DBUS in env and finds an address that looks like unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-MmzYJ2wQeE,guid=f6d51ff36b594cdb460ef36a0000000e, pastes that into d-feet, and finally sees something
 * mgedmin finds the window id of his gnome-terminal, converts from hex to decimal, finds the matching /org/ayatana/bamf/windowXXXXX, invokes Parents() and finds the application ID
<mgedmin> DesktopFile() looks sensible (u'/usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop')
<mgedmin> ApplicationType() returns u'system', ShowStubs() returns 1
<mgedmin> anything else?
<didrocks> DBO: can you please help mgedmin when he gives you the feedback? ^
<DBO> sorry I keep going back to coding
<mgedmin> coding is good
<DBO> mgedmin, if you say my name
<DBO> it lights up my IRC client
<DBO> uhm
<didrocks> that's the DBO interruption :)
<DBO> okay so this is a libbamf issue then
<DBO> excellent :/
<mgedmin> some other anecdotes:
<mgedmin> once chromium and xchat-gnome got mungled into a single "application"
<mgedmin> showed up as chromium in alt-tab switcher
<DBO> mgedmin, is your terminal pinned to the launcher?
<mgedmin> one of the windows was chromium, the other was xchat-gnome
<mgedmin> yes, my terminal is pinned to the launcher
<DBO> if you close all terminals
<DBO> and then launcher it again
<DBO> does it work?
<mgedmin> (there's another bug there, incidentally, that I've reported to launchpad, I think, but never mind that for now)
<mgedmin> I'm quite confident that if I close all the terminals and launch one again, things will work
<mgedmin> but I can try, if you don't think the current broken state has any more debug use
 * mgedmin sighs and wishes he knew how to reproduce these issues -- other than just using the system and waiting for the bugs to spontaneously show up
<DBO> uhm...
<DBO> Im wondering if somehow it got sent the closed signal...
<DBO> yeah close them all
<DBO> and then open a new terminal
<mgedmin> I was wrong: the new terminal appeared, but launcher doesn't recognize it
<mgedmin> alt-tab doesn't either
<mgedmin> also, launcher showed the pulsing start up animation even after the window appeared
<mgedmin> let me pgrep for any hidden/minimized terminals
<DBO> okay
<mgedmin> same result: pkill gnome-terminal; launch new one --> no recognition
<DBO> okay
<DBO> now do this
<DBO> 1) close all terminals
<DBO> 2) unpin the terminal from the launcher
<DBO> 3) open new terminal
<DBO> does it show up?
<jasox> Does someone know where is configuration files of alt tab in unity ?
<DBO> jasox, what do you want to configure?
<jasox> DBO, i would like to change size of alt tab
<DBO> I have not exposed a way to do this external to the code-base
<DBO> sorry
<mgedmin> and now when I close all terminals and open a new one, neither launch method works: in both cases the terminal doesn't show up in launcher/switcher
<mgedmin> the thing is; normally I launch all my terminals with the keyboard shortcut, and I can alt-tab between them
<DBO> mgedmin, what?
<mgedmin> I'm not sure what I can say to clarify things
<DBO> mgedmin, so you closed all terminals, and unpinned the terminal from the launcher?
<DBO> and then opened a new terminal with your shortcut
<DBO> and then what happened on the launcher?
<mgedmin> nothing happened: the icon for the newly launched terminal did not appear
<DBO> thats more unexpected :/
<DBO> and if you pin it again
<DBO> (drag it on from the dash)
<mgedmin> whoa: once I drop, the terminal instantly disappears
<DBO> and it doesn't appear on the launcher?
<mgedmin> right
<DBO> well then
<mgedmin> what if I close my terminal window before the drag-and-drop?
<DBO> I think we *finally* have a good idea what is happening
<mgedmin> one of us anyway ;)
<DBO> oh yeah make sure you close all terminals first
 * mgedmin has to wait for the dist-upgrade of his home "server" to finish, because he didn't think to run it under screen
<DBO> i imagine it wont make a difference anyway
<DBO> do you ever unpin the terminal?
<mgedmin> sometimes
<mgedmin> so, this thing with alt-tab is painful and unusual
<mgedmin> what usually happens is: I launch terminals with Super+G, and launcher gets two icons instead of one
<mgedmin> one is pinned (but not indicated as running), the other one brings my Super+G-launched terminal to front
<mgedmin> so I unpin the old one, pin the new one, drag it to the top
<DBO> what terminal do you use?
<mgedmin> gnome-terminal
<DBO> interesting
<DBO> I think I see whats happening now :)
<DBO> thanks
<DBO> I dont know what its happening yet
<DBO> but I have an idea
<mgedmin> gnome-control-center -> keyboard -> shortcuts -> launchers -> run terminal
<mgedmin> is where I changed the shortcut -- the default is probably ctrl+alt+t, I don't remember
<mgedmin> I think it's gnome-settings-daemon that handles the shortcut itself...
<DBO> yeah, thanks mgedmin :)
<DBO> I'll try to have it fixed ASAP
<mgedmin> aaaaugh unity!
<mgedmin> <Super>, quickly type gnome-terminal <Enter> --> Celestia starts up
<mgedmin> why?!
<DBO> interesting
<DBO> you probably typed enter before all the results returned
<mgedmin> anyway, data point: with all terminals closed I still cannot drag and drop into the launcher
<mgedmin> the new terminal icon instantly disappears
<DBO> fair enough
<mgedmin> question: when I manually create/edit/remove files in ~/.local/share/applications/, how soon does unity notice?
<mgedmin> because you may have noticed I was experimenting with cp/rm ~/.local/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop when I noticed it existed, and was different
<mgedmin> currently ~/.local/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop does not exist
<DBO> uhm
<DBO> it should notice immediately
<DBO> but yeah
<DBO> making copies of desktop files into that directory
<DBO> is bad ju-ju
<DBO> dont do that
<DBO> that will confuse the everliving shit out of BAMF
<mgedmin> hey, there's an entire askubuntu.com thread based on copying desktop files there to add custom launcher menu items
<mgedmin> I've never done that with gnome-terminal
<DBO> for cereal?
<mgedmin> I've done that with xchat-gnome, seems to work fine
<DBO> people...
<DBO> it will mostly work fine
<DBO> the thing that will get confused is this
<DBO> 1) start xchat
<DBO> 2) start BAMF *after* xchat (done by unity for you, so this is a race)
<DBO> 3) BAMF matches xchat to /usr/share/applications/xchat-gnome.desktop
<DBO> 4) unity registers favorite in ~/.local/share instead with BAMF
<DBO> 5) BAMF now thinks the application lives in two places and goes and cries in a corner
 * mgedmin nods
<bschaefer> thumper: ping, got a better fix for the dash start up problem
<seifstrup> DBO, behold I have the power of the strup
<seifstrup> MUAAHAHAAHHAAHAHA
<seifstrup> hi kenvandine
<seifstrup> how do u like my nick :P
<kenvandine> hey seifstrup
<kenvandine> haha :)
<kenvandine> seifstrup, does that mean you are bug free?
<kenvandine> :-D
<seifstrup> i got the power of the strup now
<seifstrup> dunno
<seifstrup> i now feel smart(er)
<seifstrup> try it out
<seifstrup> become kenstrup
 * kenvandine has too many bugs :)
<seifstrup> the idea is once u call yourself kenstrup you wont have bugs
<seifstrup> dont wait until your bugfre
<seifstrup> bugfree
<seifstrup> the strup MAKES you  bug-free
<seifstrup> or reduces the bugs
<kamlotfy> :P
<nook> Is it possible that the global menu of Unity allways show the menu items? I dont want to hover the menu to see the items... That makes me crazy :(
<bil21al_> hello any ody please see this  bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/885194
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 885194 in unity (Ubuntu) "drag&drop to trash doesn't work / Ubuntu 11.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
#ayatana 2011-11-24
<kamstrup> mhr3: that crash you pointed out in the tree-index branch is nasty...
<mhr3> kamstrup, which one?
<mhr3> clear or the other one?
<kamstrup> the priv->reader_* being unset one
<mhr3> ah
<kamstrup> the only way I can find to fix it is to include the reader fields in a gobject property
<mhr3> yea, i immediately didn't like the constructor after seeing the magic after g_object_new
<kamstrup> and I don't want 3 props because that'll introduce all sorts of odd corner casesw
<kamstrup> so ideally one prop
<mhr3> right, so make a construct (write only) gobject property and use set_data on it
<kamstrup> but I don't want to have a public struct to hold that data either
<kamstrup> setdata() - how'd you mean?
<kamstrup> I was thinking just a construct only prop, that we hide in GI
<mhr3> standard g_object_set_data
<kamstrup> set with what data?
<kamstrup> :-)
<mhr3> and use it to hide the three props
<mhr3> or well... pass along
<kamstrup> sorry, I don't how that can work
<mhr3> ok, here we go
<kamstrup> we can't call set_data() until after we have the object instantiated and construct() called
<mhr3> ..index_new { var dummy = object_new(G_TYPE_OBJECT); dummy.set_data("reader-...", ...); ...; var index = object_new(TYPE_TREE_INDEX, "dummy", dummy, ...);  }
<mhr3> i could have used enter :)
<kamstrup> ah - you want to call set_data() on the *model* :-)
<mhr3> no, no, just some dummy
<mhr3> but model could work as well, actually
<kamstrup> ah
<kamstrup> I'd just go with a gpointer[3]...
<mhr3> also a way
<kamstrup> ugly no matter what :-)
<mhr3> right :)
<mhr3> kamstrup, but making it a real prop would ease subclassing
<kamstrup> mhr3: yeah, that's a good point
<kamstrup> mhr3: since I have a DeeScanIndex lined up already
<mhr3> and HashIndex has the same problem i guess
<kamstrup> indeed
<mhr3> kamstrup, btw i think the *_reader methods will need (skip) annotation, they won't be usable from python nor vala
<kamstrup> I think I already tested them working in Python
<mhr3> no way
<mhr3> how did you pass the column in?
<kamstrup> mhr3: but I think I'll refactor that part anyway
<kamstrup> mhr3: just 0 I believe
<kamstrup> probably working by chance because it's 32 bit...
<davidcalle> kamstrup, mhr3 ping
<mhr3> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> mhr3, when is libunity API supposed to break?
<mhr3> when we're done with all the changes, we dont want multiple breaks
<davidcalle> Ok
<kamstrup> davidcalle: yeah, stuff is slowly starting to trickle into bzr as we speak
<kamstrup> but as mhr3 said we aim for *one* break early in the cycle
<kamstrup> and it'll only be a small break, so I don't expect any major refactoring needed
<mhr3> hmmm
<mhr3> :)
<davidcalle> kamstrup, mhr3, I'm ok with refactoring as long as it means features :)
<kamstrup> davidcalle: there will be features, faster methods, and an API designed to minimize the number of potential client side bugs
<mhr3> kamstrup, while we're at that do you any way to do the filtering/sorting of results from multiple scopes
<kamstrup> so I hope you'll love it :-)
<mhr3> kamstrup, davidcalle can explain, although i think you've talked about it
<kamstrup> mhr3: njpatel did all that, and I never really looked at it :-)
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I'm sure I will.
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I'm looking for a way to sort results from multiple scopes. I was thinking of something like mutliple scopes talking to the same dee model, and dee doing the sorting.
<davidcalle> Use case being : someone wants to add a scope to the file lens (like a new datasource for games) and want the results to integrate nicely the existing game results.
<Andy80> hi all
<davidcalle> the application lens*
<kamstrup> davidcalle: right - there are a few subtleties here
<kamstrup> davidcalle: I think it is very important that the results view don't "jump around" as slower results trickle in
<kamstrup> of course, the one doing the merging could be clever enough to avoid that
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I used to think the same thing, but I'm not so sure.
<kamstrup> hehe, I am :-)
<kamstrup> ok, there may be lenses that are special in this regard
<kamstrup> but lenses like files and apps can not have that behaviour imho
<davidcalle> kamstrup, I mean, either we have non-sorted results from multiple sources, either we have slow results from multiple sources.
<kamstrup> fx a "Quake3 game servers lens" that lists servers sorted according to some clever combination of latency and #users ... :-)
<kamstrup> So I guess the problems start when you want to merge results from a scope into an already populated category in the lens
<davidcalle> kamstrup, indeed. With scopes with different latency. I have stuff appearing at top or bottom in an unreliable way.
<davidcalle> btw, there is a bug I need to file: In a category : results from scope A appear, results from scope B appear, results from scope A jump after results from B.
<davidcalle> But I believe it's related, somehow, to the way Unity loads icons. If I disable online thumbnail fetching for scope A, it doesn't happen.
<Andy80> anyone of you can tell me which one is the right XChat branch in Launchpad? There are many... I've prepared a very small fix and I don't know which one to branch from and which one to push into... I tried yesterday but probably I pushed to the wrong one and I got a lot of diff errors. Please note that my "fix" is only related to Ubuntu and must not be included in the upstream version of it. Thanks
<Andy80> and another question: which one is the preferred "mono" font to use in Ubuntu: "Ubuntu Mono" or "Monospace" ? thanks
<davidcalle> Andy80, Ubuntu Mono is now default in Gnome Terminal.
<Andy80> davidcalle: my intention was modifing XChat to have the same font as default, to maintain the same UI experience, and I already modified the proper file... but now I've found another branch that already has "Monospace 9" as default font.... so I don't know what to do exactly :)
<davidcalle> Andy80, you could ask Sladen in #ubuntu-design , he is the one dealing with the Ubuntu font integration.
<Andy80> davidcalle: ok, I ask him, thank you :)
<davidcalle> Andy80, yw :)
<API> dbarth, one question, is lamalex on holidays?
<API> btw, hi
<API> ;)
<gema> API: Thanksgiving in the US, I'd say lamalex is probably off today :)
<API> gema, well also asking because I was looking lamalex some days ago
<API> but it is true that today is a bad day
<API> to look after him ;)
<API> gema, thanks, I forgot that USA turkey-related party ;)
<gema> API: yep, almost time for turkey here in the uk too!
<gema> API: where are you from out of curiosity?
<API> gema, Spain, I didn't know about that uk Thanksgiving, I thought that it was just USA and Canada celebration
<gema> API: I meant Christmas , we don't do thanksgiving, I am also from Spain, encantada :D
<API> gema, ah ok
#ayatana 2011-11-25
<FMooncry> hy people
<FMooncry> have some doubts
<FMooncry> how can I create a theme for Unity?
<murrayc_> Who would know about GtkIMContext support in nux?
<Kiranos> hi I have a qt app which has flashing icon in tasktray, this works in windows and xfce, but in unity tasktray it stays solid, no flashing or changing icon image in the unity launcher
<Kiranos> is this not supported?
<FMooncry> hey
<FMooncry> doubt
<FMooncry> how can I make a theme for Unity?
<hrw> FMooncry: what you mean?
<angelo-c> Hi all!
<angelo-c> i'm intrested in solving bug 841847
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 841847 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash - unable to select multiple search filters within the same filter category simultaneously " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841847
<angelo-c> i think could really an intresting challenge
<angelo-c> I'm new to the unity architecture, can anyone give me hints?
#ayatana 2011-11-26
<hyperair> ps -C compiz -o rsz=
<hyperair> 1121348
<hyperair> 1.12G of memory. well done \o/
<brimble2010> Hey all, is this the room for papercuts/
<brimble2010> I've taken my first one  but I am having trouble branching the code
<spikeb> I would think so, but I don't know for certain.
 * spikeb is a designer, not a developer. no clue about branching code :)
<Andy80> hi all
#ayatana 2011-11-27
<eindoofus> Who can I contact or email to put my two cents in on the Ubuntu interface?
<eindoofus> I'm new to irc. Can anyone here me?
<eindoofus> Well if anyone can here me I just want to say that I am an intermediate computer who has installed ubuntu a few times and this is by far the most bloated interface I have seen. When I look at my desk in the physical world I like it to be clean, and it's the same case in the computer world. Your new interface feels like a desk with too much on it. It was better when everything was tucked away in a drawer. Please change it back, or
<TheCowboy> heh
<fhussain> When I login, my sound is muted (icon on upper right hand side).  How do I make it unmuted by default? I would like to know which file its modifying or service its starting since I want to use xmonad instead of unity.
